# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  احلى طرق لمن تعشق زوجها

## وردة الكويت

بنات نقلت لكم موضوع خطيييييير بس يريت كل وحدة تدخل ماتبخل علي بدعاء موشرط تكتبونه كافي تدعين لي بقلبج
حبيت انقل لكم افكار رومنسيه روووووووعه ونصايح لعيونكم والله تستاهلون .جمعتهم بموضوع واحد
أفكار رومانسية للتجديد
الفكرة الاولى ...

يوم من الايام اذا كنتو متزاعلين او تضايقتو من بعض بعد جدال او نقاش جيبي مرايا وقولي لزوجك غمض عينك وحطيها في وجهه .. وابدئي غزل منه شايف الانسان اللي اسرني حبه ؟؟ والله اني اموت عليه )
هو اكيييييد بيتشقق من الانبساط وتلقي الابتسامة من هالاذن للاذن الثانية 

الفكرة الثانية ...

لما تبغي تعطيه هدية بطريقة مميزة و رومانسيه ..غيري مفارش السرير وخليه زي تغليفة الهديه مثلا احمر واخضر او الفراش لونه اخضر وتنثري فوقه اوراق ورد لونهم احمر وترسمي قلب حب على الفراش من 
اوراق الورد وتحطين الهديه بنص قلب الحب واذا عندك طاوله صغيره افرشيها بمفرش لون اخضر او احمر والصحون خليهم عكس لون المفرش يعني لو لون المفرش اخضر تكون الصحون حمرهومعاها كاسات فيها عصير وكيكه يحبها زوجك ..وقبل لا يوصل البيت ارسليله مسج وقوليليه في هديه تنطرك بغرفة النوموخلي الاضاءه اضاءة شموع
وعقب مايدخل ويشوف الغرفه تعالي من وراه وحضنيه وتكونين لابسه نفس الوان المفرش والورد وهذه الفكرة يبغالها تحضير ومو شرط اللون احمر واخضر ..بس لازم احمر وشيئ ثاني .. وتنفع اذا زوجك يكون راد من سفر او احتفال بمناسبةمعينة تكوني محضرتلها ..

الفكرة الثالثة ...

لما تبغي زوجك يرجع من الاستراحة بدري يوم الاربعاء او الخميس ارسليله يوم مسج وقولي فيه تعال بسررررررعه سويت لك مفاجأة ..عاد مفاجأتك راح تكون بسييييطة مرة ..حضري عشا خفيف ..
وطبعا مع لبس حلو ومرتب وميكاج ظريف .. وبيت مبخر وعيال نايمين وبعد العشا قوليله حان وقت الترفيهه .. وجيبي مونوبولي او اونو والعبو .. مرررررة راح تنبسطو ..وممكن الاسبوع اللي بعده ارسليله نفس المسج واطلبي بيتزا او فطاير من اي مخبز جنبكم وتكوني من اول اشتريتي من السوبر ماركت كم نوع ايس كريم ( فانيلا , منجا , فراولة , شوكولاته )يعني انواع مشكلة من الايسكريم واعمليله طبق ايس كريم بعد العشا كحلا .. واتفنني طبعا .. حطي كذا كورة ايس كريم وفوقها شوكولاته مبشورةاو عود بسكوت .. انتي وشطارتك وطبعا وقت الترفيهه جا بعد العشا .. جيبي اي لعبه ثانية انتو تحبوها .. والعبووهكذا كل اسبوع ارسليله مسج واعملي حاجة معينة .. اذا كنتي شاطرة في المطبخ والحلويات اعملي تورته بالفواكهه مثلا .. والاسبوع اللي بعده جيبي انواع كثيييييييرة من المكسراتوحطيها في اطباق الضيوف وقدميها .. انا قصدي كل اسبوع ركزي على حاجة معينة وطبعا اللبس يختلف الاسبوع هذا لبستي لبس ناعم شورت وبدي وميكياج خفيف الاسبوع الجاي فستان سهرة .. وميكياج صارخ .. واللي بعده قميص نوم كشخة
والاسبوع اللي بعده قميص نوووم مغري .. مع تغيير في تسريحة الشعروالميكياج .. وخللي اسبوع لوك بنوتة صغية من خلال لبسك والتسريحة ممكن قرنين زي الصغار بطريقة جذابة وبكل ملونه ومدندشة وشبشب تويتي حق البيت ..
واسبوع تكوني انثى ناضجة شبشب ريش وتسريحة تناسب انوثتك وهكذا ..واكييييييييييييد الكلاااام المعسووول البعيد كل البعد عن مشاكل الاهل والاطفال ومقاضي البيت .. اليوم هذا لكم انتو وحبكم وبس ..وطبعا لما يكون رايح عند ربعه لا تقوليله انك راح تعملي شيئ ارسليله مسج وهو يجيكي ركض ..والله يابنات هذه طريييقه رهيييييييبة تخليكي تشدي زوجك للبيت في الويك اندويصير هو ينتظره بفارغ الصبر ..

الفكرة الرابعة
.. في حركه حلوه ومجربه وكل من جربها من صديقاتي تعجب ازواجهم قلت اقولها لكم وانتم جربوها 
الحركه بسيطه ومايبي لها تكاليف ابد وهي انك تلبسين عبايتك في البيت وما تلبسين تحتها ولاااااااا شي 
زوجك طبعا اذا جاء من العمل اوكان جالس في البيت بيسألك ... على وين ان شاء الله ؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!
ارمقيه من خلف لثامك والا نقابك بعينك برقه << حلوه ارمقيه ههههه وقولي له بصراحه عندي مشوار مهم .. تعال اقول لك عليه في الغرفه وفي الغرفه مهم جدااااااااااااا انك تخلينه يكتشف انك مو لابسه شي بنفسه وبدون ما تشيلين العبايه << الله من زين السيناريو وعاد استمتعي بالنظر الى وجهه اذا اكتشف اللي تحت العبايه

الفكرة الخامسة:

في الصباح عندما تصحين زوجك من النوم اجلبي ريشة ناعمة واقعدي جنبه في السرير والعبي بالريشة في وجهه بنعومة لحد ما يصحى وسمعيه كلمه صباح الخير حبيبي ويكون مظهرك احسن مايكون .. وبهذا يبدا يومه بنشاط وحيوية .. 
عندنا تجلسون مع بعض للتفرج على التلفاز مثلا دائما الصقي نفسك به واجلسي في حضنه .. ولو لم تكونوا متعودين على هذا جربي ولو سالك قولي بردانة وحضنك بيدفيني 
عندما يكون زوجك جالس لوحده امام التلفاز بعد العشاء مثلا اذهبي والبسي احسن ما لديك من ملابس وتكون مغرية مع وضع العطر المحبب لزوجك واجلسي جنبه شوية بعيدة عنه وابداي بالتقرب منه شوي شوي وبخجل بسيط والعبي بشعرك بحركات رقيقة وراح تشوفين النتيجة 
ا قدر الله لو كنتي تعبانة شوية او حسة بتعب ادلعي شوية ( بس لا تزوديها ) واطلبي من زوجك ان يحضنك وقولي له بانك بتحسي بامان وانتي في حضنه وانه بيغنيكي عن كل الناس .. ( فهذه الكلمات تاثيره قوي على نفوس الرجال ) ... وراح نسمع تعليقعم بهذا الشي ان شاء الله


الفكرة السادسة:

تعمدي في عدة أحيان عدم ارتداء السوتيان تحت ثيابك العادية وعندما ترين زوجك ينظر إليك تحركي حركة فجائية تجعل ثدييك يهتزان وسترين ما أعنيه بقولي (تأسرين عيني وقلب زوجك) . 
قومي في أحد المرات بارتداء ثياب بدون ملابس داخلية بالمرة ويا حبذا لو ارتديت تنورة أو فستاناً قصيراً تحت الركبة (وليس فوقها حتى لا تثيري الشك) ولو كان لونه ابيض او فاتح يكون افضل .
يمكنك كثيراً تعمد نسيان ربط بعض أو جميع أزرار القميص الذي ترتدينه ، أو إذا أردت أن تبدو طبيعية قومي بقطع الزر عن عمد وتحججي أنك لم تجدي الوقت لإصلاحه . أو يمكنك ترك السحاب مفتوحاً أو فتحة الصدر مفتوحة وبارزة بحيث تبدي ما تحتها وهذه أحلى حركة وعند تقديمك شيئاً ما لزوجك انحني قليلاً ولكن بدون تصنع وانظري إلى أي شيء آخر ولا تنظري إلى عينيه وأنا متأكد أين سيكون نظره في هذا الوقت لا سيماا لو كنت بدون سوتيان !!!! 
لا تنسي أيضاً تأثير الملابس الضيقة التي وإن سترت الجلد فإنها بتجسيدها لجميع معالم جسمك تجذب أنظار الزوج وترغبه في إمعان النظر بك حتى يفترسك بعينيه .. !! 
كذلك البسي بنطلون low wist اي ان خصره نازل والبسي تحته اندر وير string اللي هو مجرد خيط من ورى وتعمدي ان يبين من فوق البنطلون !!. 
اطلبي من زوجك بين الحين والآخر مساعدتك في إغلاق فستان السهرة أو غيره من الخلف وتأكدي من أن يكون كل ظهرك بادياً للعيان أن يساعدك كذلك في إغلاق سحاب بنطلون الجنز الضيق الذي لم تستطيعي لضعفك (يا مسكينة) من إغلاقه بأصابعك النحيلة (طبعاً على مين سوف يفهم هذه الحركة بالتأكيد ولكن لا مانع من تجربتها مرة) . 
السرحان عند النظر في العينين
لا تستهيني بهذه النظرات أبداً فهي تذيب الحجر الصوان .. فعندما تنظرين في عيني زوجك غوصي فيهما كأنك تغوصين في بحار ليس لها أعماق وابحثي عن حبه لك بين أعماق هاتين العينين وستجدين أنك مع الوقت ستسرحين بشكل طبيعي ودون تصنع كما أن هذه الحركة ستجعل زوجك ينظر في عينيك كذلك ويغوص هو الآخر فيك بدون شك
. 
الرقص
إذا كنت لا تعرفين الرقص ، فتعلمي من ما تشاهدين في الأعراس والحفلات والتلفزيون ما يجذب قلب زوجك وعينيه لك ويغنيه عن المشاهدة ، وتفنني ، واستحدثي من الحركات ما تحسين أنه يميل قلب الرجل . وليس بالضرورة أن تقلدي فقط . فأنت وشطارتك ولا تتوقفي عند أي حد في سبيل إسعاد وجذب اهتمام هذا الذي جعله الله من بين كل الناس شريك حياتك وأحل لكما كل ما فيكما (ما عدا ما ثبت تحريمه) وحرم عليكما ما سوى ذلك . 
كما يمكنك الرقص لزوجك بطريقة التعري وذلك بأن تخلعي ثيابك قطعة قطعة وتلقينها على زوجك المسكين الذي لن يتمكن من مشاهدة أي فيديو كليب بعد أن تنتهي منه (وإن لم يكن هذا صحيحاً فالأحلام تدفع الإنسان للاجتهاد لتحقيقها) .

الرقص الطربي
أثناء قيامك بالتنظيف أو الأعمال المنزلية كالجلي مثلاً أمام زوجك وهو يراك وبدون أن تنظري إليه قومي بالاهتزاز وتحريك جسمك ولا سيما الأرداف (المؤخرة) بشكل خاص كأنك ترددين أغنية ما وترقصين على ألحانها ولك الحرية في اختيار الحركات (ولكن ليس كرقص محترف وإنما رقص طرب واستمتاع وليس هز وسط رسمي) ولك في بعض المغنيات القدوة في سحر وجذب عقول الرجال بحركات أعاذنا الله من رؤيتها إلا على زوجاتنا . 

حركات باستخدام النوم
قبل النوم وأثناء مشاهدتكما للتلفاز أسندي رأسك على كتف زوجك وبعد فترة قليلة تظاهري بالنوم وانظري كيف سيحنو عليك وينظر لك وينسى كل ما كان يشاهده . فليس أجمل في نظر الرجل إلى امرأة نائمة على صدره (لكن لا تنامي بالفعل بل استيقظي بعد قليل وقولي له هل نمت في حضنك يا حبيبي؟) . 
كذلك هناك حركة قريبة وهي التظاهر بالنوم عند عودة الزوج من عمله وكشف (جزء من الساق ولكن لا تظهري الكثير) أو الظهر أو حتى إذا أردت أحد الثديين (بدون تصنع) لتظهري كأنك نائمة متكشفة .. مثيرة لأي زوج مهما كان متعباً .. 
أيضاً حركة ثالثة .. أحضري صورة من صور الزوج التي تحبينها فعلاً كصور العرس أو غيرها .. واجلسي أمام التلفاز وأشعليه وانتظري عودة زوجك من عمله ، ثم عند دخوله تظاهري بالنوم وأنت ممسكة بالصورة بيديك أو تحتضنينها ، وفور دخوله انتبهي بشكل مفاجئ (وإذا أردت إثارة فضوله حاولي تخبئة الصورة خلف ظهرك) واتجهي نحوه ليسألك عن الصورة وعندها دعيه يراها وقولي له أنك تشتاقين له أثناء النهار وتحبين البقاء بقربه . كذلك في هذا السياق يمكننا إدراج حركة جميلة وهي تمثيل أنك تقرأين مجلة ما وأنت مستلقية على السرير أو الكنبة أو على الأرض على بطنك ورافعة رجليك إلى وسط ظهرك أو الاستلقاء على ظهرك وثني ركبتيك بحيث يظهر ما خفي وكأنك لست منتبهة لهذا الأمر . 
التغنج والدلال
تغنجي في مشيك وتقصعي وامشي مثل مشية عارضات الأزياء (مشية القطة) بحيث تضعين قدمك بشكل مستقيم أمام القدم الأخرى وعلى استقامتها تماماً وتدربي على هذه المشية قبل تنفيذها (لئلا تقعي لصعوبتها) كي تنفذيها بدون تكلف . ولا تنسي أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لعن المائلات المميلات لما يفعله فعلهن من استمالة القلوب وخطف الأنظار ، وهذا ما تريدينه لزوجك . 
وكذلك لا تنسي استعمال الخلخال والضرب بالرجل على الأرض لما له من وقع السحر على أذن الزوج وتذكري أنه نهي عنه لما فيه من الفتنة ، وأنت تريدين فتنة زوجك
. 
اجتذاب أنف زوجك
لا تنسي في وسط أعمالك اليومية من الطبخ والعمل المنزلي أنك قد تتعودين على رائحة الأكل ولن تحسي بها لكن زوجك سينتبه لها عند قدومه لذلك دعيه يشمك دائماً متعطرة نظيفة وركزي في وضع العطر خلف الأذنين وعلى الرقبة وبين الثديين . حيث يمكنك أحياناً وضع عطرك فقط في هذه الأماكن لكي يتجه لها الزوج ويشمها مما سيدفعه لتقبيلها . 

الوشم
هناك كثير من الأجنبيات يقمن بعمل الوشوم المختلفة على أماكن غريبة لا داعي لذكرها . ولحرمة الوشم يمكنك أختي استعمال الحناء أو الكريستال أو الرسومات التي تطبع على الجسم وتلصق و التي يمكن عمل رسوم غاية في الروعة بها وهي كذلك تزول مع الوقت ولا داعي للخوف من ضررها على الجلد لأنها بالعكس مفيدة له . استخدمي مخيلتك وارسمي لزوجك أو اكتبي له ما يخطر على بالك في أماكن مختلفة كأعلى الكتفين من الخلف أو على الخاصرة أو البطن عند السرة أو غير ذلك من الأماكن .. أو اطلبي منه أن يرسم لك هو ما يرغب به ولن تصدقي مدى سعادته وسعادتك بهذا الأمر . 
التفنن في الجسم
اربطي على أعلى ساعدك قبل الكتف أو على أعلى الفخذ (أو على كليهما معاً بشكل مخالف أي الساعد الأيمن والفخذ الأيسر أو العكس) ربطة صغيرة من الشيفون واعقديها بشكل وردة (طبعاً هذه تكون بدون ملابس أو بملابس داخلية أثناء الخلوة مع زوجك) . كذلك يمكنك وضع وردة حمراء كبيرة في جانب شعرك مثل نساء هاواي.


الفكرة السابعة
إليكِ بعض الافكار
(1
اشتري نجوم كثيرة من اللي تضئ بالظلام ... ولصقيها بالسقف عند السرير .. واكتبي فيها (أحبك أو I Love You ) فلما تطفئ الأنوار راح يقراء المكتوب بالسقف
(2)
في أي مناسبة مع زوجك ... اشتري ورود طبيعيه كثير ... وورده وحده بس اصطناعية وحطي الوردة الأصطناعية بالوسط ..... اعطيه الباقة ومعاها كرت مكتوب فيه:
راح احبك .... لين تذبل آخر وردة"

(3)
اشتري لزوجك مراية شكلها حلو .... بعدين اعطيها زوجك ومعاها الكرت مكتوب فيه:
في المراية هذي .... راح تشوف اجمل رجل في العالم"

(4)
خذي وردة حمراء .. وحطيها في مكان زوجك راح يشوفها ..... واربطي فيها ورقة مكتوب فيها:
اشكرك لانك دخلت حياتي"

(5)
أصحي مبكر الصباااح قبل مايصحى زوجك 
وخوذي ورد مجفف ووزعيه على رف الحنفيه (( المغسله )) وحطي بالعلبه الخاصه بأغراض الحلاقه ورده حمراء طبيعيه وأكتبي على المراءة بروج أو كحل مثلاً (( صباح الورد ياحبيبي )) او تكملين عليها >> نعيماً مقدماً
ويمكن هذي الفكره تصلح أكثر للزوجه اللي عندها دواااام وتداوم قبل زوجها لان راح يجلس ويتفاجئ 

( 6 )
افرشي مفرش للنزهات في البيت و استمتعي بنزهة داخل المنزل .
اعيدو قراءة الرسائل و بطاقات الحب القديمة التي ارسلها كليكما للآخر.
العبو لعبة الاستغماية . لا تنسي لبس أروع ما لديكِ .
أضواء الشموع مع العشاء تضيف سحر رومانسي .
ضعي خيمة صغيرة في فناء منزلك , و اقضو ليلة تحت أضواء النجوم تسلو بلعب بعض الألعاب الجاهزة .
فاجئيه بحمام ساخن مع الرغوة المنعشة . اخبزوا كعكة معاً أو أعدو العشاء معاً .
اعملي شيئا لطالما الطرف الآخر كان يود منك أن تعمليه

(7)
أشتري صندوق صغير و اوراق محارم ملونه ثم داخل الصندوق ضعي أوراق 
زهور حمراء و بيضاء ثم ضعي بجامته المفضلة و رشي عليها عطره المفضل وشيكولاته 
و ضعي ورقة تقولين فيها انكي ستكونين سعيده لرؤيته مرتديها

( 8 )
أماكن ظريفة لترك رسائل حب قصيرة 
1- داخل فوطة زوجك . 
2- داخل كتاب يقرأه هذه الايام .
3- وراء زجاج سيارته .
4- داخل وسادة النوم .
7- الصقيه خلف الريموت كنترول .
9- داخل محفظته 
11- علقيها مع ميدالية المفاتيح .
12- ارسليها له بالبريد العادي .
13- في السقف فوق السرير .
15- الصقيه في باب الدولاب من الداخل .
16- علقيه على مقبض الباب .

(9 )
فاجئ زوجك يوم بأنك تتطلعي له مثل المارد وتقولي له شبيك لبيك المارد بين إيديك 
ولك 3 طلبات تطلبها وراح تنفذ أمرررر وتدلل أطلب ماتريد
وعقب مايطلب نفذيها على طول وأكيد ساعتها

الفكرة الثامنة:

اقولكم على فكرة بسيطة وحلوة ومن خلال تجربهاكتبي اغراض المطبخ و ارسليها لزوجك على الجوال:
_ 1 كيلو خيار
_ طماطم
_ بطاطس 
. ........ الخ 
وبعد المقاضي اكتبت 
_ 2 بوسه قوية 
_ ا حضن دافئ 
_ كلمة احبك يا روحي

الفكرة التاسعة:

مداعبات زوجية لنسـاء يحـتـاجهـا الرجل!!!!!!! 
إحدى الزوجات تقول : كنت إذا أردت إيقاظ زوجي من النوم للصلاة أغسل يدي بالماء حتى تكتسب نوعاً من البرودة وأعطرها بالعطر المفضل لديه ، فإذا ما لامست برودة يدي جسمه الدافىء واستنشقت أنفاسه عبير ذلك العطر استيقظ من نومه وإن كان يغط في سبات عميق. 

وتقول أخرى : قال لي بغلظة سوف أذهب للغداء مع أصدقائي هل تريدين شيئاً ؟ قلت له : حسناً ولكن لا تتأخر لأن الكهرباء سوف تنقطع . استدار نحوها في تعجب وقال : من قال لك أنها سوف تنقطع ؟ أجابته بقولها : أنا أقول لك ذلك ، بمجرد خروجك من البيت يظلم كل شيء وبمجرد دخولك البيت يضيء كل شيء . تبسم بعد أن أدرك ما ترمي إليه وذهب وكله شوق للعودة إلى البيت . 

أرادت أن تمازح زوجها قالت له : أفتح فمك وأغمض عينيك . أغمض عينيه وفتح فمه في تردد فإذا بها تلقمه قطعة من الحلوى اللذيذة . وعندما أراد الذهاب قالت مرة أخرى : أفتح فمك وأغمض عينيك ، أغمض عينيه من دون تردد وكله شوق إلى تلك الحلوة اللذيذة فإذا بها تلقمه ورقة تلك الحلوى التي وضعتها في المرة الأولى.

قالت أخرى : أعتاد زوجي كلما ذهب مع الشباب في رحلة أن اخبىء له بين ملابسه رسالة حب تعبر عن مشاعري نحوه وقت غيابه وحالي وحال أولاده من دونه . 

وذات مرة لم أكن راضية عن سفره فلم أكتب له تلك الرسالة وعندما عاد من السفر فاجأني بقوله : لم أترك شبراً في الحقيبة إلاّ وفتشت فيه عن رسالتك التي عودتني عليها بل أني فتشت الحقيبة ثلاث مرات في كل مرة أقول في نفسي لعلها وضعتها هنا ولم أرها لعلي أفتش جيداً عنها ... تندمت كثيراً على فعلي ذلك وأنا المح حنين الشوق في تعبيرات وجه ، عزمت في نفسي بعدها إلا أقطع عادة حسنة كنت أقوم بها ما استطعت 

الفكرة العاشرة:


قارورة الحب 

افرغي 6 زجاجة اي مشروب ثم احضري ورقة واكتبي عليه شعر غزل او حب او حتى الصفات التي تعجبك في زوجك ورشي الورقة بالعطر ثم ضعيها في الزجاجة و احكمي الغطاء و ضعيها في البانيو المليئ بالماء و الرغاوي ليفاجأ بها زوجك جربيها 
الخطوات 
قومي برسم او حتى طباعة العديد من القبلات ثم قصيها و وزعيها من بداية ما يدخل زوجك البيت حتى يصل الى غرفة اخرى او الى اي مكان تريدين و عند نهاية اخر قبلة تضعين ورقة مكتوب عليها أقبل الارض التي تمشي عليه 

الصندوق 

اشتري صندوق صغير و اوراق محارم ملونه ثم داخل الصندوق ضعي أوراق زهور حمراء و بيضاء ثم ضعي بجامته المفضلة و رشي عليها عطره المفضل وشيكولاته و ضعي ورقة تقولين فيها انكي ستكونين سعيده لرؤيته مرتديها و حددي وقت و يوم لليوم الرومانسي 

رسائل الحب القصيرة 

اتركى عدد من رسائل الحب القصيرة في أماكن مختلفة فيجدها الطرف الآخر خلال اليوم في مخدة النوم او في كوب القهوة المفضل او في السيارة او الحمام و في آخرها اطلبي منه ان يكون جاهز لليلة و لا بالخيال 

رسائل الورود 

اربطي 12 حبة من الورود مقلوبة من أعلى الى اسفل في البانيو (الدش) مع رسالة صغيرة مربوطة فيها تقول ارد ت أن أغسلك بالزهور 


الفكرة الحادية عشرة:

1- لما يرجع البيت ...طيري لعنده وضميه...بس انتبهي..لايغمى عليه..من المفاجأة....

2- أرمي عليه واحدة من الابتسامات الخطيرة اللي تدربت عليها ساعة أمام المرايا.. بس لاتتوقعى يرفع عينه ويشوفها.. 

3_خلى عطرك يسبقك....ويتكلم بدالك... وعلى طول قولي له انه هو اللي جابه قبل ما يقول وش هالريحة.. 

4_ قولي كلمة حلوة...وارمى نظرة حنونة ولاتنتظرى النتيجة...لأنها بتطول اكثر من قضية فلسطين.. 

5_ قاومي نفسك وفضولك....فقط اسأليه عن نفسه... الحقي الكم كلمة الباقية عنده من المخزون قبل لايصفر.. 

6_ في حضوره اقفلي كل المواضيع إلا موضوع جاذبيته ونجاحه...والله رح تخليه يتجنن يمشي يكلم روحه..

7_ قولي احبك....تراها تزيد وسامته... بس مو كلهم ترى... 

8_ لا تنسي تذكريه انه ملك جمال العالم ...كيف ماكان.. ولو كان أشعث اغبر... 

9_ حضري له الجريدة والقهوة....وقبلة...ثم اتركيه ينعم بالهدوء... رح يستغرب..ويتعذب شوى وهذا المراد من رب العباد.. 
10 عندما يقول...لا....قولي حاضر....ورددي ...حتى اللا من فمك عذبة ياحبيبي.... ثم استشهدي بقول الشعر... وحسن قول نعم من بعد لا.. رح يستسلم لانك ماقاومت... 

11_ اذا كان ينتظرك لتستعدى للخروج معه... ضعي أمامه الريموت..والشاى...وجريدة..وهات ف.. واستعدى براحتك... ولارح يسال فيك.

12_عندما يصمت لاتحاولى أن تخرجيه من هذا الصمت وإلا انقلب عليك... فقط..أعطيه الأمان والحنان.. وفي سرك قولي احسن.. 

13_ اذا اساء معاملتك فهذا ليس لانك تستحقين...بل لانه لايفهمك...ولارح يفهمك فلا تحلمى بالمستحيل.. 

14_لاتستخدمى كلمة دائما الا ان كان قبلها كلمة احبك.... والله هالكلمة ترفع ضغط النساء والرجال.. انت دايما مهملة.. انت دايما مهمل.. فاذا يوم حبيت تقتليه وماحد دارى... امسكيها وقوليها عشر مرات كفاية... 

15_ اذا مرض...فانه سيتعبك اكثر من الرضيع...لذلك اهتمى بالوقاية...وامطريه بعصير البرتقال... ولما يمرض احتسبي عند الله ورح تندمى لانك ماعصرت البرتقال اللي في البلد كله.. 

16 اهتمى بالمفاجات...لايهم ان توجد مناسبة لهذا... اهم شي يكون استلم الراتب اليوم 

17_ اذا جاءت سيرة اهله...ادعى لهم وامطريهم بالمديح...ثم اختمى يكفي انهم جابوك لهالدنيا... بس لايصير لك شي في سرك قولى اللى تبغيه.. 

18_اذا اردتيه ان يصلح لك شيئا...فقط كبري راسه...قولى...والله التلفزيون بعد ماصلحته صار احسن من الجديد... لكن احسن لك لايصلح شي والله البيت بيتحول لروبابيكيا... 

19_ عندما يتكلم عن عمله...تحمليه...امنحيه نظرات محبة وهزة راس... بس اكيد بتدوخى...من كثر هز الراس... 

20_ لما يكون مسافر ويكلمك ..تظاهرى انك تبكى من الم الفقد..والشوق والحرمان.. ( الامر مايحتاج تكونى فنانة بالتمثيل...بس في احتمال ينقطع الخط...) 

21_ اذا اتصل وقال انه سيتاخر...قولى براحتك حبيبي...المهم تكون مبسوط... والله رح تقهريه...

22_ اذا قام بتصرف ..مزعج..وجاء وهو يعرف مسبقا انكما ستتاخصمان...فاجئيه انك لست غاضبة ابدا...واضحكى معه وامرحى... رح يفضل يسال نفسه وش هى مخططة... 

23_ فاجئيه باطباق يعشقها...لكن لاتطبخى اطباق والدته... رح يفضل يقول لك بس امى تسويه بهالشكل... 

24_ اتبعى مع النصائح السابقة...هذا الدعاء... اللهم اجعله لى سكنا واجعلنى له سكنا واجعل بينى وبينه مودة ورحمة... وستكون النتيجة...فتاااااااكة...فتاااا








الفكرة الثانية عشرة
لما يكون جالس تيجي من وراه وتقولي له بكتب على ظهرك شي ومطلوب منك إنك بإحساسك تعرف اللي كتبته 
وتبدأي تكتبي بأصبعك على ظهره الكلام اللي نفسك فيه بكلمات مختصرة وتكون مفهومة هو راح ينسجم باللعبة ويحاول يركز قدر المستطاع ليثبت لك إنه نبيه ويفهمها وهي طايرة والفضول يدفعه لمعرفة ما تكتبين وبكدة تكوني وصلت له اللي ترغبينه بأسلوب مرح وجميل ومبتكر


الفكرة الثالثة عشرة:

اولا : افكار يوميه خفيفه:
-اطبعي نسخه من عقد الزواج وارسايها له بالبريد مع عباره ...هل تتذكر هذا اليوم؟؟؟

-عندما يسافر زوجك لمده قصيره اكتبيبطاقات صغيره واخفيها بين ملابسه وهذه البطاقات عبري فيها عن حبك له او ابياتمن الشعر.

-بعد ان ينام زوجك تسللي الى دوره المياه واكتبي على المراه عبارات تعبرين فيها عن حبك واستخدمي فيها قلم روج او كحل وضعي وردا مجفف بطريقه جميله في كوب المضمضه وعن يمينه ويساره شمعتان.

-بعد الغداء دلكي رجله بكريم لتنشيط الدوره الدمويه

-قبل عودته من العمل بخري دولاب ملابسه وعطريه حتى اذا فتحه يقول الله يخليلي زوجتي ولا يحرمني منها.

فكره لمكافئه زوجك:
اذهبيللخطاط واجعليه يعمل لك شهاده تقدير لزوجك وانتي وقعي اسفلها(( زوجتك المخلصه)) وضعيها في اطارجميل واهديها له.من باب التغيير تناولوا الطعام العشاء على ضوء الشموع فالغرفه.

الفكرة الرابعة عشرة:
اشياء ممكن تضعينها تحت الوساده؟؟؟؟
مجلته المفضله
20 سبب لماذا احبيتيه؟؟
قصيده او رساله
شكولاته صغيره
دعوه لعشاء رومانسي


الفكرة الخامسة عشرة:
نعم تزوجا من جديد...ابتعدا عن بعضكما اسبوع يعني كلام عادي ولا مساس ثم فتره الملكه تنشيط المحبه وتتخللها الهدايا والتلجرافات العذبه ثم ليله العرس افضلها في فندق.

-اذا كان زوجك من هواه ومستخدمي الكمبيوتر اكتبي كلمه احبك علىشاشه التوقف او بيت شعر لتفاجئيه.

-في غيابك عن المنزل ضعي على السرير قميصك الذي ستلسينه واكتبي على ورقه معطره الله يصبرني على حرقه الشوق العمر بدونك ولا شي.

-لا تنامي قبله واحرصي على وتعودي على تغطيته وتقولي له تصبح على خير

-عند سفر زوجك للرحلات مثلا للبر عطري الفراش بعطرك المفضل وضعي ورد مجفف او طبيعي وبخريه وضعي داخله بطاقه عبارات توديع وراح يتفاجاء لما يفتحه بالحركه والرائحه.

-خصصي يوم في الشهر له ليتدلل عليك ويطلب كل شي فهو مجاب وخاص لك يوم اخر لكن لا تكوني طماعه 

-فاجئيه بتحقيق اي امنيه له ان استطعتي.
ضعي ورده داخل الصحيفه التي يقرها ااو الكتاب او على وسادته.
اذا اردتي زياره اهلك عطري الغرفه بعطرك وبخورك ليتذكرك عندما يشم رائحه عطرك.

قبل النوم:
اجعلي اخر كلمه كلمه طيبه مثلا (اشوفك على خير ياعمري) فلها اثر كبير وطيب في نفسه
يوم الاجازه قومي بتجهيز الفطور وبه كم حركه خفيفه وضعيه على السرير وايقضيه ولا تنسي الجريده فان الاكل الخفيف على السرير يؤلف القلوب.
استقبليه بكلمات طيبه مثل... عساك على القوه يعطيك العافيه ما قصرت
اذا الجو غائم والمطر خفيف تابطي ذراعه وامشيا معا

كلمه احبك على الجدار فكره حلوه:
اخذي ابجوره تكون لها فتحه من اعلى وقومي بكتابه احبك على ورق مقوى بخط عريض وافرغيه من الوسط ضعي الورقه على الاباجوره واغلقي الانوار وافتحي الاباجوره ستظهر كلمه احبك على السقفف


فكره الخطوات ارسمي قبلات وقصيهم ووزعيهم من اول ما يدخل لحد غرفه النوم وعند نهايه اخر قبله اكتبي ورقه اقبل الارض التي تمشي عليها

دائما اسالي زوجك وتظاهري انه اكثر منك معرفه وانكي تتعلمين منه فان ذالك يسعده. وحاولي تطبيق ما يقوله

صلي علاقتكم بالله:
فاذا احسنت علاقتك بالله الف الله بينكما لانه اصل التاليف من الله قبل اي سبب .
امسحي المخده التي ينام عليها بالمسك والعود حتى ينام على رائحه جميله
استشيريه امام امام اهله والاقارب فهذا يشبع غروره.
احرصي بالاجتماع معاه على ركعتين بين الحين والاخر او قرائه القران فانها تضفي عليكما نورا وسكينه وموده.

لما تطلبين منه شي خلي كلمات الحب تسبق الطلب مثلا((فديتك خاطري نتعشا برى اليوم)) او ((الله يخليك ابيك تشتري....
احرصي اذا دخل المنزل ان لا تنشغلين بالهاتف او الانصراف لغرفه ثانيه بل حسسيه بالاهتمام وعلى الاقل استقبليه ولو دقائق.


اكثري من الدعاء في اوقات الاجابه((اللهم استر عنه عيوبي واستر عيوبه عني، واظهر له محاسني واظهر لي محاسنه...ورضني بما رزقتني وبارك لي فيه))

اعملي بطاقات كوبونات حب لعمل رومانسي على شكل دعوه مثلا:

الى: حبيبي دعوه لمساج نص ساعه من: زوجتك المخلصه
وغيرها من دعوات مثلا فطور على السرير_ملك لك ليوم واحد_قبله كبيره_مساء رومانسي

اذا دخل عليك المطبخ وانتي تعدين السلطه ضعي مثلا جزء من الخيار في فمك والجزء الاكثر منه خارجا وناوليه اياها ودعيه ياكلها.

في سفره اثناء محادثته تظاهري بالبكاء والم الفراق والشوق واعلمي ان الكذب بين الزوجين لاشي فيه.

عندما يقولك زوجك لا
قولي حاااااضر حتى لا من فمك عذبه ياحبيبي ثم استشهدي بقول الشاعر وحسن قول نعم من بعد لا........فسوف يستسلم لانك لم تقاومي

قبل اذان الفجر بربع ساعه....

توضئ وصلي الوتر واستغفري لوقت الاذان سوف تلاحظين تاثير في جوانب حياتك خصوصا اذا كنتي ممن يعانين من المشاكل الزوجيه.
اذا مرض زوجك اهتمي فيه وامطريه بالعصائر واهتمي بتغذيته فهو يكون مثل الطفل الصغير محتاج لك.
(ج2)
الفكرة السادسة عشرة


2) أتصلي عليه يوما قبل حضوره للمنزل واستدعيه الى غاباتك الاستوائيه قد يتعجب من كلمة غابات لكن حينما يحظر سينبهر من تلك الغابه التي اعددتيها اياه بعد أن يجدك قد حضرتي له طعامه ومايحب من أكلات ويسعد بمظهرك الأنيق 
ولا مانع أن تقتبسي ملابسك من واقع الغابات.."واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم"وحينما يدخل الى الحمام ليستحم سيتفاجأ بتلك الغابه بالطبع تكونين قد فرشتي أرضية الحمام بالفوط الخضراء و شبهتي المكان 
بخضرة الغابه , وتكونين قد أطفأتي أنوار الحمام وأشعلتي بدلا منها الشموع وأحظرتي مبخره وجعلتى الدخان الخفيف يتصاعد منها وفتحتي ماء الدش لينسكب و يملىء حوض الاستحمام 
وقد ركزتي كشاف بلمبة زرقاء على الماء ليعكس زرقته وكأنه بحيره صغيره وإذا لم يوجد ممكن أن تضعي بدلاً من الكشاف أملاح البحر بالنعناع تعطي لون أخضر ومريحه جداً للأعصاب وتجعلي زجاجه فارغه تطفو عليه تطلبين من زوجك بفتحها وعندما يفتحها سيجد في داخلها ورقه كتبتي داخلها كل التعابير تبحر في شواطينا ....... 
أو أي جمله أخرى تختارينها هذه الاشياء ستكسر الروتين الممل وتدخل على علاقتكما نوعا من التجديد
(3) عند خروجه من الحمام فاجئيه بوجود بجامته داخل صندوق فوق سريره 
سيفتح الصندوق وسيرى فوق بجامته كرت كتب عليه كلماتك الرومانسيه وفوقه قطعة شوكلاته مميزة..
4) جددي غرفته ببعض الحركات البسيطه 
انثري مره فوق سريره ورق ورد أحمر , أو أوراق الروز الأحمر وممكن أن تنثري ورود مجففه برائحة يحبها..، انيري الانوار الملونه المتحركه , ثم بدلي تلك الانوار بنور الشموع الهاديء , أكتبي مره بأصبع الروج على مرآة مغسلته كلمة أحبك , فاجئيه بهدايا سواء كانت هناك مناسبه ام لم تكن , غيري بطريقة لبسك وتسريحة شعرك في كل مره
الفكرة السابعة عشرة
طريقةمجنونةلمن يتأخرعليهازوجها! 
جايبه لكم احد الحركات الي تكسر الروتين بين الازواج والي بيسونها هم الي ازواجهم يتاخرون عليهم في الليل
ولاتقولون عني مخبطه وهي احضري مخدات وضعيها مكان نومك وغطيها باللحاف واغلقي الانوار وكانك نائمه وانت اختبئ في الدولاب بعد ان تكوني قد تجهزتي وقبل ان يفتح الدولاب شغلي اصوات قد اعددتيها مسبقا في المسجل .
بس شوي شوي على بو العيال حتى لايهرب من البيت واذا تحبين تعملين مقلب في زوجك اذا زعلك اتبعي الاتي 
اذا عندك اولاد اخرجيهم من المنزل او نوميهم

2-افرغي دولابك من الملابس واتركيه مفتوح .

3-اكتبي له رساله مشابهه لهذه الرساله والصقيها على باب الغرفه( حبيبي ان المشكله حسستني اني رخيصه
عندك وابي اعلمك اني احبك مهما سويت لكني قررت اذهب بيت اهلي عشان ترتاح مني لاني مابغيت الا راحتك 
زوجتك المخلصه ( يعني رساله حزينه هه )

4- انتي تجهزي والبسي احسن ماعندك واختبئ شوفي ردة فعله وبعدين طلعي 

الفكرة الثامنة عشر
المطلوووب: كمية دلع مااااااااااااااااااااحصلتش
الطريقة :
التمثيليه الاولى :
انك تسوي نفسك مريضه وزوجك الطبيب وبطعا تقوليله بدلع انك تعبانه
يسالك ايش بالضبط اللي متعبك او واجعك ..انتو كملو عاد
ممكن تقوليله انته اكشف عليا وقول فين؟ ويقعد هوا يدور عالمكان
او ممكن تخلي نفسك بنت دلوووعه وهوا يتصيدك بالغزل ويتحرشك بك
يقول امري ايش تبغي بس تكلميني انتي اقعدي تشرطي ممكن باشياء حقيقيه خاصه 
بحايتكم باليوميه او اشياء رومنسيه
هيا فكره مره كبيره بس ماعرف وصلتوا للي اقصده ولا لا..يعني تغيير ومرررح
والمهم مررررررره : الاكسسوارات واللبس الخاصه بالمسرحيه
مسرحيه المريضه يكون لابس جد لبس دكتور وهوا على مكتب 
البنت الدلوعه تكوني لابسه جينز وبدي مثلا او تنوره قصيره او
لبس شبابي مع اكسسورات شبابيه فاقعه اللون ,,وتمشي بدلع
الفكرة التاسعة عشرة:
عندي فكره ويبيلها تطبيق حق الي تبي زوجها مايرفض لها طلب 

ولي تبي تطلب من زوجها طلب وخايفه يردها تسوي هالفكره وماراح يردها انشالله
يبيعون بمحلات قمصان النوم قميص نفس الي يلبسون الي يشتغلون بالفنادق اقصد الي تنظف وترتب الغرف تنوره قصيره وفوقها مريول
لبسيه واشتري حق زوجج بيجاما يديده ومجموعه تتكون من بدي لوشن وشور جل وعطر
من بدي شوب او اي ماركه ثانيه

وعقب قبل لا ايي زوجج لبسي القميص ولما يدش رحبي فيه على انه داش فندق وتكونين مزهبة البانيو الحار مع الرغوه خليه يتسبح وعقب لما يخلص دهني جسمه بالكريم وعقب مايلبس البيجاما تكونين حاطتله عشى طبعا من الاكلات الي يحبهاوعقب لما يتعشى قدمي له حلووعقب عطيه الفاتوره
ويكون مكتوب عليها تتمنى اسرة الفندق انكم قضيتم لدينا وقت ممتع ونرجو من سيادتكم ان تقبلوا طلبنا وكلنا طمع في كرمكم وتحطين الطلب وتحطين مربعين واحد حق الموافقه والثاني حق الرفض
واخر شي تكتبين نشكركم مهما كان ردكم ومستحيل مايوافق بيستحي ويوافق

الفكرة العشرين:


لقتل الملل ماذا تفعلين؟ 
- مدي له يديك وأعانقيه معانقة العشاق وقولي له" أحبك.. اشتقت لك" واغمريه بالجميل من الكلام واللطيف من النظرات , أو أبعثي له رسالة حب تخبريه فيها عن مدى حبك و اشتياقك و احتياجك له .
- اجلسي معه جلسة مصارحة واختاري الوقت المناسب لهذه الجلسة وعاتبيه عن إهماله لكِ ولأولاده وكلميه عن مدى احتياجكم له . 
- تحدثي عن مشاعرك اتجاهه . 
- حاولي ان تغيري من روتين حياتك سواء بأوقات اجتماعكم أو بتغيير شيء من مظهرك سواء بطريقة المكياج أو الملابس أو حتى بديكور المنزل . 
- ابتعدي قليلاً عنه بزيارة اهلك حتى يتولد الشوق بينكم ويكون هناك تجديد في حياتكم الزوجية . روتين ............


الفكرة 21:
اختي الغاليه اليك بعض النصائح جربيها وراح تشوفي السعادة ان شاء الله :

1/دائما بعد الاذكار وبعذ الصلاة والاوقات التي يستجاب الدعاء فيها عليك بالدعاء الى الله ان يجعل حياتك مع زوجك سعيدة وان يجعل حبل الموده بينكم ممدود وان يملأ قلبك حبه ويملأ قلبه بحبك يعني باختصار الدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــاء وراح تشوفي النتيجه. 
2/ ادعي الله ان يحفظه حال خروجه من كل شر على وجه الارض
3/اجعليه من اول واهم اهتماماتك في الحياة.
/حطي في بالك ان هذا الشخص هو من سيكمل معك مشوار الحياة فلاداعي لان تكدري حياته لان ذلك تكدير لحياتك
/ اتركي العناد او تحليل الامور كما يحلو لك بل كوني عاقله واعيه اجعليه يراك العقل الحكيم حتى مع مرور الوقت يستفيد هو من عقلك وحلمك . 
7/اكيد مافيه وحده منا زوجها دائما يدخل عليها راضي لانه مسكين اكيد عنده امور خارج نطاق المنزل تكدر عليه كوني له الصدر الرحب وقابليه بابتسامه واذا ارتاح اسأليه عن ضيقته باسلوب لطيف وقولي له ترى مافيه شئ في الدنيا يستاهل ان قلبك الطيب يتضايق وكلام حلو تهدينه اذا شكا عليك كان بها وان ماقال شئ فلاتتضايقين وكوني له في هذه المواقف(الام الحنون)تخيلي ان اللي واقف قدامك زعلان ومتضايق ولدك وراح تلاحضي بعد كم مرة انه بيفتح لك صدره ولابيحب يشكي لاحد غيرك بس حبه حبه . 
8/الله الله بغرفه النوم اجعليها مكان للراحه اجعليها مثل الحديقه اللي يحب زوجك الدخول فيها للراحه حتى أي موضوع تحسين انه يضايقه وحبيتو تتناقشون فيه لاتناقشينه ابدا في غرفه النوم طلعي من الغرفه كل شئ يضيق
9/خلاص ودعي ايام النكد وليه سويت وليه ما سويت وابدئي حياه جديده واجعلي ايامك حلووووووووووة راح تتعبي في البدايه لاكن في الاخير راح تتغير حياتك للافضل اسال الله لنا السعاده مع من ملكوا قلوبنا ونحن نسعى لاسعادهم


الفكرة 22
هذي فكره حلوه لكتابة كلمة أحبك على الجدار...... 

أول شيء تحضرين أباجورة ( اللي تكون مفتوحه من فوق ).
وبعدين تأخذين ورق مقوى وأكتبي عليه كلمة (أحبك ) أو أي كلمة أخرى ولكن أجعلي الخط عريض وأفرغيه من الوسط .ثم خذي الورقة وضعيها فوق الأبجوره وفتحيها وأغلقي الأنوار ستظهر الكلمة واضحه في السقف...

الفكرة 23
الحركة اسمها (صندوق الاماني) 

يعني يا بنات كل وحده تشتري صندوق صغير او تقدر تسوي واحد واتزينه بطريقتها الخاصه والمهم تكتبين عليه صندوق الاماني..عقب تتفقين انتي وريلج ان كل واحد يحط امنيه او اماني بس على شرط ان حبيب القلب يسويلج اياها او يساعدج على تحقيقها وانتي بالمقابل اتسوين نفس الشيء...

الفكرة24
*** لاتكثري من المكياج ابدا والنعومة حلوة واهتمي ببشرتكي زين 

*** في الصباح وهو رايح الدوام مو لازم تكونين آخر شياكة بالعكس كوني حالمة
حتى لو اول الايام ترى لها وقع اكثر وهو خارج 

*** لاتتكحلي كل الوقت بالكحل الاسود لان له جاذبية خاصة فلا تفقديها 
اختاري التركواز او الاخضر الفاتح او البني الفاتح وممكن الوردي اللحمي
ولاتحطي الماسكرا في الصباح والظهر انتبهي شكلك بيكون صارخ لابأس في الماسكرا الشفافه 
*** الظهر انتبهي انتبهي انتبهي لايجي وانتي من الزين مابقيتي شي
بيقول هاذي وش عندها وهو تعبان مهما كان (( ترا الرجال يتكلمون بين بعض وينقدون هالشي كثير ))
*** لاتخسري جمالك في فترة الظهيرة وتكوني العكس باهته لالالالا
حطي كريم شفاف أساس خفيف ان كان ولابد ووردي خدودك بلون زهري غير فاقع مايل للخوخي 
وحطي روج بلون شفايفك لطبيعي بس ابرزيها زهري فاتح او خوخي او بيج مورد

*** البسي فاتح وبسيط وشعرك وفري الحركات لليل او الويك اند وخلك طبيعية 
حطي بشعرك اطواق وا ربطات ناعمه ارفعيه حصان وهكذا 

****حسسيه باحساسك بجمالك نظراتك ونعومتك هي الجمال 

*** وفي السهرات لاوصيك حطي اللي تبين وكحلي العيون بالاسود بتصيرين فاتنه جدا وشكلك غير
وبدووووووووون تعب بدون تغيير لون شعر ولا قص ولاغيره تغيير ولعب بالالوان وبس!!!!

انا كتبت هالموضوع لان كثير عرايس يقعون في الخطا يمكن انا كنت منهم اول شهر بعدين تنبهت لنفسي 
وجربت هالطريقة ارتحت كثير وانبسطت وحسيت اني متجددة بدون ما اخرب شعري بصبغ وغيرة 
وخاصة العرايس اللي بالبداية ينتبهون من هالشي 
لانه مافي وحده بتقدر تقعد بمكياج اربع وعشرين ساعة لايمكن بتتعب هي وبشرتها
وان تركتها صار عندها تبلد !! وهذا غير مرغوب 
الوسط احسن حل
وشكرا لكم احبتي وادعولي بالذرية الصالحة 


الفكرة 25
خذو مني هذي النصائح الجميلة حييييييييييل بس طبقوها بدقة 

(1) مثلا وانتي تتكلمين الفحي بشعرك يمين وشمال...حاولي وانتي تتكلمين مرة ترمين شعرك كله على اليمين او الشمال براحتك بس بنعومه يعني مع الكلام

(2) حاولي مثلا وانتي تتكلمين او تستمعين لحديث ما....انك تسبلين بعيونك ...يعني ترمشين ببطأأأأأأأأ شديد حاولي انك مثلا نظراتك وانتي تتكلمين تروح لاقصى اليمين او اقصى اليسار لسقف الغرفه مثلا طبعا ببطأشديددددد
(3) صوتك اخفضيييييييييييه لأقصى حد تكلمي ببطأشدييييييييد ورقة

(4) حركة ايدينك....راقبيها.....لاتحركين ها بدفاشه حركيها بمنتهى النعومه والبطأ وانتي تتكلمين وانتي تستخدمينها بأي شيء كان....

(5) الفاظك ......ركزي على الالفاظ.......اي لفظ خشن او كثير الاستخدام عند الرجال...شيليه من قاموسك....واستبدليه بكلمات والفاظ كلها انوثه ....

الأسلوب......ابتعدي عن الاسلوب الرجالي في الكلام....راقبي النعومات و الدلوعات وشلون طريقتهم في الكلام واخذي اللي يناسبك 

(7) مشيتك.........وركزي كثير على المشيه......امشي بنعومه بمنتهى الركااااااااااااااااااادة والهدوء...لاتمشين بسرعه شديدة وبحركة دفاشه.......خليكي اذا مريتي يكون مرورك مثل النسيم 


الضحكه ......وخصوصا اذا جت برقه وبعدين نوعي في ضحكاتك موكلهن يجن بصوت وشكل واحد...يعني حسب الموقف....في ضحكه خليها بصمت يعني مجرد ابتسامه مع نظرة حنان بالعين تصيب القلب ......وضحكة بخجل نزلي عيونك بالارض وتصنعي الخجل مافيها شي التصنع بيظن انك خجلانه بجد...ترا الحيا والخجل هو مطلب وضحكة بصوت كله غنج ودلال

الفكرة26
أفكار رومانسية.. للحب!
الرومانسية في حياتنا تنادي باعلى صوتها .. حرروني من روتين المسلسلات والافلام . والعلاقات غير الشرعية . وتطالب بادخالها بيوت الزوجية .. فهي أحق بها !! 

1-الصندوق اشتري صندوق صغير و اوراق محارم ملونه ثم داخل الصندوق ضعي أوراق زهور حمراء و بيضاء ثم ضعي بجامته المفضلة و رشي عليها عطره المفضل وشيكولاته و ضعي ورقة تقولين فيها انكي ستكونين سعيده لرؤيته مرتديها و حددي وقت و يوم لليوم الرومانسي. 

2 -رسائل الورود 
اربط 12 حبة من الورود مقلوبة من أعلى الى اسفل في البانيو (الدش) مع رسالة صغيرة مربوطة فيها تقول ارد ت أن أغسلك بالزهور. فاجأ زوجتك و استخدم كريم الحلاقة لكتابة انا احبك يا ... على جدار البانيو ستكون لفته ظريفة 
3-أماكن ظريفة لترك رسائل حب قصيرة... 
1- داخل فوطة زوجك . 

2- داخل كتاب يقرأه حبيك او حبيبتك هذه الايام . 

3- وراء زجاج سيارة زوجك او زوجتك . 

4- داخل وسادة النوم . 

5- داخل الحذاء . 

6- الصقيه وراء عصيرهم المفضل . 

7- الصقيه خلف الريموت كنترول . 

8- داخل الميكروويف و الذي بالطبع سيرونه . 

9- داخل محفظته او حقيبتها . 

10- رساله كبيرة جدا ملصقه خلف نافذة المنزل . 

11- علقيها مع ميدالية المفاتيح . 

12- ارسليها له بالبريد العادي . 

13- في السقف فوق السرير . 

14 - داخل كوب القهوة الخاص بها . 

15- الصقيه في باب الدولاب من الداخل . 

16- علقيه على مقبض الباب . 4-
اثار الحباولا اقطعي تقريبا 300 ورقة على شكل قلب و اكتب خلف كل واحد سبب لماذا تحب الطرف الآخر و علق اول قلب و ضع بجانبه سلة و شمعة و عبارة اتبع اثار الحب و علق بقية القلوب في اماكن مختلفة خلف الكراسي و حول مائدة الطعام و على الدرج و في غرفة المعيشة و الى غرفة النوم 

5-لعبة 
ستحتاج الى اوراق صغيرة أو بطاقات لصنع كروت اللعب اقسم الورق الى قسمين متساويين في قسم اكتب فعل مثل قبلة , مساج و غيره و في القسم الثاني اكتب اجزاء الجسم و ابقى كل قسم على حدا و كل لاعب يأتي دوره ينتقي كرت من كل قسم و مهما تطابق لديهم عليهم تطبيقه على اللاعب الآخر 

6-جنية الحب 

اخبري حبيبك انك جنية الحب و انك ستلبين له ثلاث امنيات او كن انت جني الحب و كن على استعداد لتلبية 3 امنيات لحبيبتك 

7-مسكن رومانسي افرغي زجاجة دواء و ضعي عليها لاصق جديد و سميه مسكن رومانسي مثلاً تستعمل عند اللزوم ثم اكتبي 50 او اكثر عبارات حب و رومانسية صغيرة و أمنيات تحقق ممكن استعمالها متى لزم الأمر


فكرة 27
طريقة رائعة لتعطير وسادة وملابس زوجك الغالي 

السلااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ربنايسعدكم مع أزواجكم....ويطول بالعمل الصالح أعماركم الفكرة صراحة بسيطة جدا...... 

تأخدين ورق (كلينكس)أو أي نوع من المحارم الورقية....محرمة واحدة فقط...

تحضرين عطر..لازم يكون على شكل دهن يعني مو بخاخ والاحسن يكون من عطرك اذا توفر والا خدي من عطر زوجك أهم شئ يكون عطر دهن...
قومي بصب بعض القطرات على محرمة الورق .... ثلات نقاط كافية....
بعدها احضري قطعة صغيرة من القماش ...ويفضل أن تكون قطن...
بعدها لفي قطعةالقماش على المحرمة المعطرة وحطيها مابين الوسادة وغطاؤها بطريقة جيدة حتى لا تزعج زوجك أثناء النوم يعني افرديها...
ولا تخافين غطاء الوسادة ماراح يتوسخ أبدا بالدهن لان قماش القطن كفيل بمنعه...
وصدقيني رائحته تجنن والله..حتى زوجي انهبل عليها ..انا بغير المحرمة الورقية كل 5 ايام ماشاء الله الرائحة طيبة... 
كذلك استعملي نفس الطريقة في تعطير ملابس زوجك الداخلية والخارجية ....
تتبعي نفس طريقة الوسادة غير أنك تحطينها بين الملابس عوض غطاء الوسادة او يمكنك تعليقها في دولاب الملابس واستمتعي ومتعي زوجك معك بالرائحة الطيبة ....وراح تخلق هذه فكرة جو من الرمانسية


خلطة روعه للملابس الداخلية 


عندي لكم خلطه روعه للملابس الداخليه 
وخصوصا العرايس لان ريحتها تستمر لشهور حتى لما تغسلينها ماتروح 
اللي تحتاجينه :
مسك ابيض عطر الدهني 
ماء ورد 
اي عطر دهني انتي تحبينه والافضل يكون عطر (جوبا)من البودي شوب 
خذي الملابس الداخليه وحطي مسحات من المسك فيها وبعدين اخلطي العطر جوبا مع ماء الورد نصف العلبه وحركيه وعقب رشي الملابس فيها وبعدين حطي بخور في المبخر وبخريها اوحطيها بدولاب ودخلي المبخر معاها وسكري عليه


طريقه لجذب الزوج بالروائح...... 
بعد الاستحمام والعنايه بالابطين ومنطقة العانه اجلكم الله قومي بوضع عطر يسمى جوبا من بودي شوب مخلوط عليه كمبودي معتق من القرشي او اجمل او الشركه العربيه للعود ولا حظي هو درجات اخذي الدرجه الي ترتاحي لها 
ضعيه بين النهدين وتحتها
ضعيه في مناطق النبض برقبتك ومن خلف رقبتك وبين شعرك
ضعيه خلف اذنك 
ضعيه تحت انفك 
ضعيه في سرتك 
وفي كفيك الظاهر والباطن وبين افخاذك وفي المناطق الحساسه من ابط وغيرها 
ثم اخذي بودره برائحه ناعمه وانا افضل مون فلور من بودي شوب وكذلك احباب من اجمل وسعرها تقريباً 15ريال
ضعيها في الابط والعانه وحوالين الرقبه والبطن ثم البسي ملا بسك وتطيبي بأخلاص برائحه ناعمه انا افضل قوتشي راش او الور شنل او ديور ستار تطيبي من الامام والخلف لا تهملي الخلف نصيحههههههههه واخيراُ تبخري 


والاهم انك ما تعطينه وجه يعني لا تهتمي فيه خليه يموت فيك خليه يترجاك كثير ولكن انتي عليك تدلعي مو تكشري عن انيابك تغنجي وسوي حركات اغراء الي ماتعرف حركات اغراء تسألني وانا في الخدمه...............




فكرة 28

زوجك بيسافر.. وودك ماتروحين عن باله ..؟
زوجي جاتله سفره في الشغل ... مدتها سبوعين ... وانا اكره شي عندي لما يسافر ... 
المهم ... ليلة السفر هو طبعا" نام وانا جالسه اتقلب في فراشي ... فكرت بشي وقمت ونفذته على طول ... 

المواد المطلوبه .. .

1.. صورتك ... المهم تكون حلوه ... . جوال زوجك .. قلم .. 
مافي اسهل من جذي ... 
المهم انا رحت الغرفه الثانيه ... وجهزت هالأشياء ... 
أول شي أخذت جواله وغيرت اسمي بجواله وحطيت (( واحشني موت)) وحطيت النغمه (( ميامي - أهون عليك ))
ورحت على التقويم اللي بجواله .. وحطيت بعد تاريخ السفره بيوم يعني بيكون وصل للديره اللي رايح لها .. حطيت تذكير بمنبه يعني يرن التذكير
(( واحششششني)) 
واليوم اللي بعده بوقت ثاني 
((ماقدر أعيش بدوونك)) 
و (( فدييييييتك انت على بالي على طول )) 
والخ ..... طبعا غيرت الأوقات وخليتها يوم وترك .. 
خلصنا من الجوال ....
الحين الصوره .... كان عرس اخته قريب وكنت مصوره في العرس المهم خذت لي صوره حلوه ... 

قلبتها وكتبت عليها (( بالقلم الجاف)) 
كتبت عليها شعر .. وكتبت عليها خرابيط يعني الاشياء اللي كان في بالي وقتها ..
كتبت له 
بتووووحشني وايد
أحبـــــــــــــك
لاتشوووف البنااااات ترى أغااااااااار 
خلني على بالك على طووول .. 
وغيره وغيره ... وكتبت الوقت والتاريخ ... 
المهم .. بعدها اخذت الصوره وفتحت شنطته ... وحطيتها تحت الفووطه تدرون اول مايوصل بيتسبح ... يعني بيشوفها اول مايشيل الفوطه بس حطيتها مقلوبه يعني صوب الكلام على شان لو كان احد حذا مايشوف صورتي .. 
وبس سكرت كل شي ورجعت السرير ... ولامن شاف ولامن دري ... 
الصبح راح المطار المهم انا هني دقيت عليه .. على شان اتطمن طارت الطياره ولا لا .. المهم الا هو اول مارد يقولي اشهالنغمه واحشني موووت وحركات .. عجبته الحركه الأولى ... 
وبعدين لما كلمته في الليل .. يقوووولي شمسويه انتي تبيني اصيح يعني اشهالكلام اللي كاتبته ومادري ايش ... يمزح المهم عجبته الحركه ... والتذكير بعد 
اقولكم هو قبل سافر اكثر من مره لكن ماكان يعبر عن شعوره وايد
الحين اول مره يقولي انتي في بالي على طووول وكل شوي اشووف صورتج .. وماقدر ارقد في الليل وانتي مب حذاي وناااااسه ... 
جربووا الحركه وأدعووووووووووووووووووولي ....
فكرة 29

زوجــــك معصب,,,,افعليــــها,,,,وسوف يـهدأ 
جايبه لكم يا هوانم طريقه جنان وجربوها وقولولي عشان المستقبل انتو فاهمين هههههه
جـــاء زوجك وهو في قمة غضبه منك وثائر الى ابعد درجه وكأنه يريد ان يفترسك وينقض عليك والنـــار تخرج من عينيه وبدأ بالصراخ والأتهام وينقل اليك خطئك بأسلوب هجومي والصوت يعلو اكثر فأكثر..ولا يدعك تتكلمين ولا حتى تبررين موقفك.. 


وانتي هنا ينشل عقلك ويتوقف تفكريك والخوف يتسلل الى قلبك وتصبحين قلقه لا تعرفين ماذا سيحل بك و..و..و..و.. 
عزيزتي
اذا وضعتي في هذ الموقف(لا سمح الله) 
لا تتكلمي 
لا تدافعي 
لا تصرخي 
لا تبكي 
لا..ولا..ولا..ولا.. 
فقـــــــــط 
اتجهي الى زوجك (ولا تخافي) 
واحضنية بقــــــــوة وحنان 
وقولي بهمس في اذنه.. 
أسفة حبيبي وحقك علي'' 
وبينما انتي في حضنه اطبعي قبله رقيقه في عنقه 
ثم قولي ''سو الي تبي فيني ولا أشوفك زعلان مني'' بنبره حزن وأسف ...(وبنبرة البكاء)اكـــــــــيد عرفتوها هنــــــــــا زوجك سوف يسكت ويهدأ 
يتعرض الزوجان لكثير من المشاكل في حياتهما الزوجيه . والزوجان العاقلان هما من يتصرفان بحنكة وقت الغضب فإذا شد الرجل ارخت المرأة والعكس.. قابليه بأبتسامة الرضى وعين المحب ... 
العناق لحظة الغضب له تأثير قوي على نفس الزوج وهو مجرب للكثير اتذكر احدى الأخوات اخبرتني عن مشكلة كبيرة وقعت لها تقول وصل به للفظ كلمة انتي طالق فما كان مني إلا ان ادرت يده إلى صدري وحضنته مباشرة .. فإنفتحت اسارير الرجل وقام وقبلني .. 
الغضب يحطم كل شئ في حياتكما فلا تستسلما له .. هل تعرفون البلسم كيف يشفي ويداوي المجروح هكذا هي الحضن والبسمة.. والقبلة في جبين الزوج والزوجة...والكلمه الجميلة 
عزيزتـــــي الزوجة..ارجوك لا تقولي في نفسك اني لا استطيع أن أقرب من زوجي وهو ثائر لاني أخاف منه .. جربي وسوف تجدي نتائج رائعه لم تتوقعيها بأذن الله


فكرة 30
حرككككة
انا بما اني مخطوبه من جديد فاستحي احكي معه و اقوله مبروك بمناسبة تكملة شهر على خطبتنا ( كتب كتابنا) فرحت اشتريت كرت ناعم فيه صور قطتان نايمين جم بعض و وراهم و رد . يعني شيء جدا ناعم و كتبت فيه كم كلمه و حطيتله طبعت بوسه في الاخير و بعتتها في البريد لانه ساكن في بريطانيا

حق الفيتو 
نسمع بهذه الكلمة كثيراً في نشرات الأخبار ونعرفهالماذا لا نطبقها في بيوتنا
وخاصة مع أزواجنا وإليكم الفكرة 

تتفق انت وزوجتك او زوجك 
# ملاحظة يجب ان يكون الإتفاق وانتم في حالة سلام #
انه في حالة الزعل لا قدر الله بينكما
يمكن لأي منكم استخدام حق الفيتو 
وفي حالة المطالبة به يجب على الأخر الموافقة فوراً

السؤال : أين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مثال :


زوجة اغضبت زوجها ..............

استمر الزعل دون فائدة .....................

عاد الزوج من العمل .................. وجد ورقة كبيرة موضوعة أمامه

اليوم الساعة العاشرة مساء انت مطلوب لجلسة الفيتو ......................

عند العاشرة تكون الزوجة قد جهزت مكان معين في البيت

تجهيز كامل .................إضائه جوروائح مقبلات ملابس وووووووووو

وتستقبل زوجها في الموعد وبكل رومنسية ثم يبدأ النقاش

ليس في المشكلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وهذا هو مربط الفرس .............................

طلب حق الفيتو .................... هو عبارة عن ......................
كفاية زعل خلاص وانسى الموضوع ............... بس بشكل ثانيوبكذا تنتهي الليلة وانتوا سمن على عسل .......................... 
فكرة 31
خفائف رومانسيه ... مع أدمع الفجر ... طبعا ... بعض الحركات البسيطه....ستعجب زوجك ويفرح بها بالرغم من كونها بسيطة

1.ضعي من عطره المفضل..سيتفاجأ ويستغرب..ثم يضحك.

2.ارسلي مسجات لتلفونه أو على البلوتوث..ذكريه بحبه لك وحبك له.

3.ارسلي له بطاقات فلاشيه رومانسيه على بريده الإلكترني (الإيميل).

4. ارتدي من ملابسه...فانلة أو جاكيت...سيبتسم و يعجبه شكلك الجديد

5.لا تنتظرين أن يقول لك (اغسلي ملابسي أو كويهم) انتي جهزيهم بدون طلب

6.كل فتره اهديه هديه، حتى بدون مناسبه أو لو كانت بسيطة (قلم، حمالة مفاتيح....)

7.ابتسمي بوجهه دائما الا اذا كان زعلان

8.قولي له نكت وألغاز أو جهزي مسابقات وأسئله.

9.ارتدي ملابس النوم الفاتنة أمامه، ونوعي في الأشكال و بين الطويل والقصير 

10.ضعي معطر جسم+معطر جو بالغرفه دائما، وجددي بالروائح

11.ازيلي الشعر الزائد من جسمك دائما.

12.جددي بقصة شعرك ونوعي التسريحة...وأنتما معا في المنزل

13. عندما يكون زعلان، اتركيه لوحده قليلا..ثم لاعبيه واضحكي معه..وكأنك تدللي طفل

14. لا تشركي احد من اهلك أو اهله في مشاكلكما الخاصة، ولا تتكلمي عن عيوب زوجك مع أهلك أو غيرهم ولا تتكلمي عنه بالسوء

15. دلكيه( قومي بعمل مساج له) بالزيوت والكريمات.

16.فاجئيه بالحمام:املئي البانيو ماء وضعي رغوه ومعطر جسم..وعطري الحمام بمعطر الجو..ولا تنسي الشموع، اغلقي إضاءة الحمام ليصبح الجو رومانسي

17. عندما يريد النوم لاعبي شعره ودلكيه

18.اذهبا معا للبحر أو السينما أو مطعم

19.تكلما معا عن أيام الطفولة والمدرسة.:

20.دعيه يتكلم ويتكلم...واستمعي له جيدا، وعلقي على بعض النقاط بروح مرحة

21. الاحضان لها دور كبير بالعلاقه الزوجيه..احتضنيه كل يوم، بل كل حين

22.العبي معه بغرفة النوم...هناك ألعاب مرحة وشيقة....أو العبي ألعاب أطفال

23. حسسيه انه كل الناس بالنسبة لك

24. ارقصي له مصري او خليجي ونوعي بالحركات

25.شاهدا افلام فيديو بالبيت(يفضل رعب) حتى تحتمين به إذا خفت

26.إذا اردتي أن ترفضي له طلب لاتقولي لا مباشرة وتحرجينه..قولي لا بطريقه مختلفه.

27. لا تنسين ذكر الله والصلاة على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.
أتمنى أن يعجبكم
(ج3)

فكرة 32
عشرين فكرة جديدة تنفذيها في (ساعة الحب) مع زوجك 
أفكااااااار تســـــــــعدين بها حيـــــــــــــــاتك الزوجية إن شاء الله:...............

اختاري الفكرة الي تناسب امكااانياتك + طبع زوجك ......ونفذيها فوقت مناسب

1- فكرة تصوير الحفلة 
جهزي: كاميرا تصوير + هدية
إذا أردت ان تجهزي حفلة لزوجك او صديقتك بامكانك تصويرها مسبقا ...والمشاهد هي:
صوري اطفالك وهم يلعبوا واساليهم ليش تحبوا بابا؟ ..صوري أمه وأخواته وأبوه وهم يجابوا على نفس السؤال ( ايش أحسن صفات فلان ) الي هو زوجك .....

صوري هداياه الي جابهم لك ...خلي أطفالك يمسكوا كل واحد هدية ويجيبوا هداياه لهم بعد
ويقولوا: شكرا بابا ..أنت دايما تجيب لنا هدايا

وأخيرا...صفي أولادك قدام طاولة كلها شموع مطفية وخليهم يقولوا( بحفلتك يابابا كل شيء غير ..ما رح نطفي الشموع ...معك رح نضويها) وخليهم يشعلوا الشموع ويجي واحد منهم قرب الكاميرا ويقول ( ماما جابت لك هدية وخبتها في الغرفة رح ندور عليها ) طبعا تكوني مدريتنهم على كل هذا و خليهم يمثلوا انهم يدوروا الهدية وبعدها واحد يلقاها ويفتحها .

هنا يخلص التصوير.

تعالي في يوم واعزمي أهل زوجك واعملي عشا بسيط وشغلي الشريط ..تقدري توصلي الكاميرا بالتلفزيون 
وكلكم تشاهدوا الحفلة المصورة والكل عارف ما عدا زوجك متفاجيء وفرحااااان ورقبته طولت قدام أهله
ولما يخلص الفلم على فتح الهدية انتي تكوني مجهزتنها وتفتحيها وتقدميها له قدامهم

بعدها لا تنسي تدعي لي وااااايد لأنه زوجك ما رح ينسا لك أنك قدرتيه قدام الجميع

ممكن الفكرة تنعمل لصديقتك.....ممكن تصوري بالتلفون اذا ما عندك كاميرا.ممكن تضيفي حركات في التصوير...........
صدقوني رح تلقوا أثرها فورااااااااا

تنفع أيضا كاعتذار اذا غلطي على زوجك قدام حد 


2- فكرة ( ابحث عن الهدية )
اشتري : عطر + ثوب جديد + غترة .....حطي وحده بالدرج والثانية بالدولاب والثالثة عند الحنفية ( العطر )
كوني انتي متجهزة على سنجة عشرة ولما يجي قولي له افتح الدرج .ولا تروحي معاه الغرفة
هو بيفتح الدرج بيلقى الغترة الي جنبها ورقة مكتوب عليها ( افتح الدولاب ) بيفتح الدولاب وبيلقى الثوب الي جنبه ورقة مكتةب عليها ( روح للحنفية ) ...عند العطر حطي ورقة مكتوب عليها ( هذا تعبير بسيط عن حبي لك ....أرجو أنك تلبس الثوب والغترة وتتعطر بالعطر وتجي الصالة بتلقاني بانتظارك 


كوني في الصالة مجهزة عشا أو عصير .......... ولاقيه بباتسامه .....هو طبعا بيكون متشجج من الفرحة


3- اشتري باقة ورد صناعية وفازة ...ولا تحطي الورد فيها .خبري زوجك إنه كل ما فرحك باتحطي وردة في الفازة وأنك متأكدة أنه الباقة باتكتمل بأسرع وقت.........
كوني مرنة..على أي تصرف بسيط حطي وردة عشان تشجعيه .ولما يطلع ويرجع حطي وردة واذا سأل ليش؟ قولي : لأني أحبك هذا شي يفرحني..........طبعا بيطير من الفرح وبيحرص على أنه يكمل الباقة بأسرع وقت



4- جيبي ورقة بيضاء وقصصيها مربعات صغار وأبدي لمدة شهر كل يوم اذا فرحك فحاجة أو جاب لك هدية اكتبي السبب الي فرحك منه واكتبي تاريخه ....وبعد شهر عطيه الاوراق يقراهن وقولي له أنك رح تطبقي هذا الشيء الشهر القادم.........وشوفيه كيف بيتعدل لك عشان يزيد من كروت نجاحه

5- اشتري عشرين هدية بسييييطة ومب غالية وحطيهم باصندوق وكل وحدة مغلفة ....رح تعجبه الحركة

6- جيبي عشر ساعات وغلفي صندوقهن ولما يفتح قولي له اختار وبعدها رجعي الباقي للمحل 

7- اشتري هدية لأمه و هدايا بسيطة لاخواته و اعطيهن الهدايا على انهن من زوجك وبعدها خبريه باتصرفك ..باتكبري فانظره واااايد

8- روحي المحل الي يطبعون في الصور في الاكواب والقمصان .. اطبعي صورته فكوبين لك وله

9- جيبي ورود صناعية من الي يعلقوهن في الزوايا ويدلن ...علقيهن فالسقف فوق السرير بحيث انهن

ينزلن بشكل حلو....فهمتي؟ الوحدة يكون طولها متر ...ممكن تعلقيهن فسقف الغرفة يطلع الشكل كانه حديقة
كتغير يساعد على ايجاد جو رومانسي( اطلعي بالسلم أو جيبي اخوك يساعدك )

10-جيبي أصيص ( علبة من الجير يزرعوا فيها ) من المشتل واشتري بذور واغرسي البذور على شكل اسمه أو أول حرف من اسمه ولما تطلع بعد اسبوعين قولي له اسقيها ..عشان يكتشف بانفسه

10- جيبي ورقة بيضاء وقلم واعطيه لزوجك وامسكي ايده الي بيها القلم واكتبي ( أنا فخورة بك )

11- سجلي فشريط أو فتلفونك أو فمسجل الكمبيوتر كلمات حلوة أوقصيدة من أي كتاب وخليه يسمعها

12- اشتري دبدوب صغير واربطي الخاتم الهدية بشريط وثبتيها باذن الدبدوب أو ساعة حطيها على ايد الدبدوب وغلفيه وقدميه لأبو الشباب 


13- فكرة مستوحاة من حبل الغسيل..........ايوا ضحكي بس اقري وباتفرحي 

جيبي سلك وعلقيه بنص الغرفة و ثبتي عليه بمشابك الغسيل أوراق مكتوب فيها أحسن صفاته أو رسائل حب منك له أو شعر.......وبآخر السلك شريط أحمر طوييييييل طرفه في السلك وطرفه الثاني في الارض مربط بيه هدية حلوة.......جيبي زوجك العزيز عليك جدا مربوط العينين وقولي له سبراااايس فتح عينك وخليه يمر على الاوراق وانتي ماسكه ايده وسااااكته .عشان تكون اللحظة رومانسية ولا تطلبي تعليق عليها اذا ما علق هو لما يوصل للهدية بيشكرك ....لا تخافي


14- فكرة الجريدة :
ركزي معي شوي...جيبي صورة زوجك وصورة ليك أو لأولادك.... تعالي عند صفحة جريدة مثلا الصفحة الخامسة وعند عمود من الاعمدة قصي الورقة بمقاسه ولصقيها عليه واكتبي بخطك أو تكوني كاتبة بالكمبيوتر 
( خبر عاجل ::: لقد تمت سرقة قلب إحدى النساء الخليجيات وما زال البحث جاااري حتى الساعة ولقد أثبتت التحقيقات أن المتهم الأول هو زوجها فلان الفلاني والذي استطاع بمعاملته الطيبة وقلبه الكبير أن يستولي على قلبها الرقيق..........)

وحطي صورة زجك فزاوية معينة من الصفحة واكتبي تعليق تدري يا القلب الحنون أنته بالنسبالي ايه ؟)
وحطي صورتك وتعليق كاروكتوري عليها ( سأكون معك أمنحك حبي وحياتي ) 
لصقي هذه الامور زيييين و يا ريت تلصقي الصفحة كلها بجلاد شفاف هذا الي يجلدوا به كتب المدارس



الان محتاجين ذكاااائك يا عزيزتي .....جيبي الجريدة وانتي متبخرة ومتعطرة عدل وجلسي يمه وقولي: فيه خبر عاجل ابيك تقراه ..خليه يفتحها صفحة صفحة وهو بنفسه بيشوف المفاجأة ...صدقيني بيفرح كثييييييير
بس اذا ما علق لا تنصدمي ....هذا طبعهم ما يحبوا يعلقوا عكسنا تماما....حطي الجريدة على صوب وقولي له
اتمنى اني انشر هذه الصفحة عشان كل حد يقراها.أدري انك الحين سعيد .أقدر اعرف هذا الشي من عيونك 



15- هاتي عشر أوراق حلوة ....هاتي ابيات شعر أو خواطر .والنت متروس ..افتحي موقع مئة قصيدة للحب
المهم اكتبي فكل ورقة بيتين أو ثلاثة .......جمل حلوة من تاليفك....المهم لا تكثري.....اربطي كل ورقة بشريط أحمر.....لما بيطلع زوجك الصبح وانتي تودعيه للعمل اعطيه ورقة من الي جهزتيهم وقولي له اقراها وانت بالسيارة.يعني ما يقراها قدامك.....لما يرجع لا تناقشيه فيها اذا هو ما سأل...هم يعجبهم هذي الطريقة في التعامل 
فعاملي زوجك كما يريد وليس كما تريدين بعدها بيلتفت لك وبيراعيكي.....
استمري تعطيه الاوراق كل يوم اربعة ايام .وفي اليوم الخامس لا تعطيه الا اذا سألك: ما فيه رسالة حب اليوم؟ هنا عاد قولي فيه يا قلبي بس حبيت اتأكد انه الكلام كان يعجبك...وطيري للدرج واجيبي له وحده
واذا ما سأل لا تناقشيه لا تخلي بصلتك محروقة صدقيني حتى لو مر شهر بعد الاربعة ايام وانتي ما عطيتيه رح يسألك عنها بس انتي لا تستعجلي.


16- فكرة ( ساعة الحب) 
اتفقي مع زوجك انك خصصتي الساعة الفلانيت من يوم كذا ساعة للحب تعملي له فيها كل اسبوع مفاجأة واختاري كل مرة من الي كتبناه حركة .... بكذيه رح ينتظر كل مرة شيء يديد

وممكن تعملوا ساعة ثانية ( ساعة العائلة ) تجلسوا في اجتماع مغلق مع اولادك تناقشوهم عن سلوكياتهم ومدارسهم واحسن صفة فهذا وذاك .الخ

17- حطي مرطب جسم بالثلاجة ولما يجي زوجك هلكان من الدوام استقبليه بأبهى حلة ةحطي له فرجله من المرطب البارد .أو تعجني حناء مع ماي وتحطيه بالثلاجة وفيوم اجازة تجيبي صينية 
وتحطي ماي كثير على العجين لين ما يصير رقيق وتفركي به رجل زوجك وانتي بعد شاركيه وحطي رجلك ونادي على عيالك عشان يقلبوا البيت حنا ولخطبه......أمزح

18- جيبي صلصال واطلبي من زوجك ( لما يكون هادي ورايق ) يعملك عقد من الصلصال عاد هو بيتفنن وبيبذل كل طاقتة عشان يوريك ابداعه .لا تقصري بالمدح
قولي: عقد صلصال من ايد ناس نحبهم افضل من ألماس العالم

19- روحي لأي مطعم عشان تتعشوا وخلي أخوك يخبرهم يجيبوا لكم تورتة عليها اساميكم .... عندك اخوان استغليهم .هههه........ كوني مرتبة موضوع الكيكة قبل لا تروحي للعشا مع ابو الشباب

20- حطي فدولابك هدية بسيطة وكرت مكتوب فيه ( زوجتي العزيزة ..أنت سبب سعادتي ..هذه هدية بسيطة كدليل على حبي لك ) فهمتي؟ لا طيب بافهمك ....... طلعي الهدية ومثلي انك متفاجأة وقولي له : شكرا على الهدية وافتحيها قدامه .طبعا هو بيقول انا ما جبت شيء!!! قولي: أدري بس لآني أحبك وحاسة أنك تبي تهديني حتى عيونك ولأني انا وانت واحد تصرفت عنك واهديت نفسي هدية منك

عزيزتي...... توقعي أي رد منه عشان ما تنصدمي......خليك شاطرة عشان تباني ذكية قدامة وتحافظي على كرامتك مب واخذي الامور ببساطة واضحكي هذا افضل لك عشان تمشي السفينة

اختاري من هالحركات الي يناسبك وطوعي الفكرة بحيث انها تحسن من حياتك مب تزيد الطين بلة وتقولي عملت له بس ما فلح فيه!!!!
انا جربت كل هذي الحركات ....وزوجي ينتظر بلهفة ساعة الحب .......لكن زوجي غير عن زوجك وزوجها يختلف عن زوج الثانية..........فلا تتضايقي من هالشيء.....بالعكس احمدي الله وابحثي عن السعادة ولا تخلي أي سبب يكدر خاطرك.احنا كم مرة بانعيش؟ 

تحمستي للافكار؟ باترجعي الان تختاري وحدة عشان تنفذيها ؟ راااااااااائع نفذيها بذكاء و تروي تراه ما فيه تجربة فاشلة فيه مجربين فاشلين .. ابدي بمسح اثر الشجارات الطويلة الي تخلي زوجك ما يتأثر بأي حركة تعمليها له ...تذكري كم مرة جرحتيه؟ رح تقولي هو الي جرحني .ما يخالف انتي اساس البيت تحملي اذا تحبيه .. رح يتعود زوجك على اسلوبك الجديد رح يحب يجي البيت.لأنه زوجته من الان فصاعدا باتنسى الماضي وما رح تعيد له كل شي في أي شجار ..رح تتوقف عن توجيه الللوووووم له
يا اختي..... انسي اللوم + لا تعاتبي وايد + سامحي = بيفرحك ربي برضا وسعادة كبيرة

لا تنسي..........نفذي الفكرة بذكااااااااااااء وبطريقة تناسب امكانياتك المادية وتفكير زوجك وانقلي الافكار لصديقاتك عشان تعم الفائدة


هذي الأفكار ممكن تنفذيها في ( ساعة الحب ) الي تكون كل أسبوع...هو راح يتشوق يبي يعرف ايش باتعملي المرة الجاية..... وأنا كل فترة بارجع احط افكار جديدة فهذي المشاركة


21-عبارات تأسر قلب الزوووووووج: 
- عارفة أنك منهك ومنهد حيلك من العمل ..الله يعينك.........حاسة فيك والي فقلبك فقلبي لا تتضايق ترى الدنيا تسود فعيني اذا تضايقت ........عمري أن طيب وخلوق وما متعود تغلط بس الموقف أجبرك ...ما يخالف بسيطة
متأكدة أنك رومانسي وحساس لحد الخيال ورح أوفر لك اجواء حالمة تخليك ملك الاحساس ........من الان ورايح ما رح تشوفني الا مبتسمة واطيعك فكل شيء..........قلبك ثروة ...أحس اني غنية بحبك......
أنا ملكة لآني اعيش بقلبك لوحدي........عيونك ما فيها الا صورتي ...دايما أمدحك قدام أهلي وأقول: زوجي شهم 
ولو انعاد الزمان رح اختاره ..........أنا سعيدة لأني تزوجتك.........أشتاق لك حتى لما تكون معي كيف عاد لما تروح؟ أنت ما تقصر أبدااااا تتعب نفسك عشان اسرتنا الله لا يحرمني منك.....ما احس بساعات اليوم الا لما تجي.......لو كنت شاعرة باقول فيك أحلى قصيد..........أنا فخورة بيك.......أنت أجمل انسان في الكون ولا انا اشوفك كذيه عشان أحبك؟ 


أفكاااااااار أخرى جديدة فكرة 33

نتاااابع.........

1- جمعي صوره من عند اهله واعملي له البوم خاص بيه.
2- عملي حملة تشجير لبيتك ..نباتات زينة...اعطيه وحده يحطها فمكتبه...لما بيشوفك تسقي النباتات
رح تعطيه مفهوم راقي عنك.

3- لما بيروح رحلة مع ربعة.: جهزي أغراضه وثيابه الي مبخرة وقولي له: ( أبيك تطلع وتستمتع مع ربعك 
وتقضي أوقات حلوة) وحطي فتلفونه رسائل تذكير في الايام الي رح يطلع فيهن مثلا( يا مطووول الغيبات ) الخ... رح تقل طلعاته معهم لأنه رح يظل في البيت برغبته مب غصب عنه ولأنه لقى الي تونسه أكثر من ربعه..........أسالي مجرب

3- خلي أولادك يعملو مساج لرجول أبوهم وحفظيهم جمل وعبارات تفرحه منهم... عطيهم أي شيء يعمله مع بعض ..هذا يخليه قريب من أولاده

4- أطلعوا نزهة كل أسبوع ( اخذي كيك وشاي ..يكفي) ولو لمدة ساعة...عشان يحس بأنه عنده أسرة

5- تسلوا فنزهتكم أو في البيت بهذي الأسئلة:
- لو حكت العالم ليوم واحد ايش رح تقرر؟
- لو لبست طاقية الاخفاء وين تريد تروح؟
- تمنى ثلاث امنيات؟
- لو عندك نجوم كثيرة وتريد تكتب بها عبارة ايش رح تكتب؟
- كم مرة تقدر تسامح شخص يكرر خطأه عليك؟
- لو سألنا صديقك عن أحسن صفاتك ايش رح يقول؟
- لو سافرت القمر من رح تاخذ معك؟
- ايش ممكن نخبي ورا الشمس؟
- كيف ممكن الزجاج يتصلح؟
- ايش تعني لك هذي المناظر: ( نوافذ موزعة فسطح البحر) ، ( شجرتين لهن نفس الجذع ) ، شمعة داخل صدفة ، ورود متحجرة ، قلم ما يكتب، ذهب ملقى في الشارع ، نهر ما يجري، رجل يتكلم كثيرا 
عجوز تلعب بالدمى، سمكة لها ظلين ، كتاب مفتوح ولا يمكن تقليب صفحاته لأنها مثبته بمسامير، قمر لم يكتمل ............

خليني اقنعك بالفكرة.....هذه أسئلة عبارة عن منطلقات للحوار...بصراحة جربتها فوقت مناسب وكنت كتبتها فورقة واقراها منها.زكنت أبدي رأي واناقشه فرأيه.......كانت جلسة راقية
اذا ما تناسبك .خلاص ولا تزعلي.......شوفي الافكار الثانية

6- لازم ما يطلع من البيت إلا وأنتي مبخرة ثيابه ومعطرتنه....أناقة زوجك من أناقتك
ولا تنسي تقلمي أظافره وتحطي على رجله فازلين عشان تروح خشونة الجلد فيهن...واهتمي بنعاله نظفيها له

7- في يوم خلي شغالتك أو ابنك يحطوا وردة على ماسح الزجاج فسيارته الصبح ولما بيطلع بيشوفها انتي طبعا على طول رسلي مسج ( صبااااح الورد على الناس الرايقين )

8 - ((( الهوااااااااااااااااااااااية )
هوايتك: لازم تهتمي بنفسك وتمارسي هوايتك قدامه ...رسم أو كتابة شعر أو تنسيق الي يكون...هو محتاج يعرف ويشوف انه زوجته عندها محاور اهتمام كثيرة وانها مستقلة بشخصيتها

هوايته: اهتمي بيها كثييييير....جمعي أشعاره فدقتر ...وامدحي فيها لحد ما يشبع....بروزي أحلى رسوماته
أساليه اذا عنده هواية ثانية........والله انه رح يموووت فيك....القاعدة تقول( أبدأ مع الاخر من حيث يحب )

انتظرنني مع كل جديد إن شاء الله ..............................

اسئلة للزوج
اخواتي هذه اسئلة حلوة وهي لعبه في نفس الوقت العبيها مع زوجك لكي تعرفي كيف يفكر زوجك وممكن ان تضعي لك نفس الاسئلة وكل واحد يجاوب عليها في نفس اللحظه وتتبادلون كل واحد ياخذ الاسئله الي كتبها الاخر صدقيني هي لعبه ومصارحه لكي كل واحد يعرف طبائيع الاخر وايش الي مغيره على الاخرصديقيني مجربه لي ولغيري ونفعت جربي وماراح تخسري بس كل واحد قبل مايلعبها يحلف انه مايكذب ويكتب الصراحه وممكن انت تزيدين عليها باسئلة من عندك كل واحده على كيفها نبتدي على بركة الله يامتزوجات الاسم:
الحالة الاجتماعية:
هوايتك:
اكلاتك المفضله:
لونك المفضل:
ماامنيتك:
هل تحب زوجتك وتخبرها بذلك دائما:
هل تحب ان تكون زوجتك موظفة او ربة منزل:
هل انت سريع الغضب :
هل تتنازل وتضحي في حياتك الزوجيه:
هل تتعاون مع زوجتك:
ماهي اسباب القلق لديك :
هل تحس بالروتين والملل في حياتك الزوجيه:
هل انت رومنسي ومنسجم مع زوجتك:
هل انت من انصار التعدد ولماذا:
هل المرح يساعد على استمرارالحياة الزوجيه وسعادتها:
ماهي الصفات التي تحبها في زوجتك:
ماهي التصرفات التي تزعللك من زوجتك:
هل تحترم زوجتك واهلها وتقدرهم:
هل تظهر حبك لزوجتك :
هل انت عادل مع زوجتك ومكرمها ولاتهينها:
هل انت فخور بزوجتك:
هل خراب البيوت من الاصدقاء والخيانة الزوجيه:
هل تسمح للاهل والاصدقاء بالتخل في حياتكما الزوجيه:
هل تتصل على زوجتك او ترسل لها رسالة تخبرها انك تحبها:
هل اثنيت عليها امام اهللك واهلها:
هل تشتري لها هديه وتفاجئها بها :
هل تعاملها كخادمه او كملكه :
هل التشاور بين الزوجين والتناصح يعزز التفاهم والتسامح بينهما:
كيف تقضي اجازة صيفيه من غير مشاكل زوجيه:
هل على الرجل ان يقدر تنازلات زوجته وان يمتدح تضحياتها من اجل اسعاده:
هل الجمود العاطفي يقتل الحياة الزوجيه:
هل الرومانسية الكاذبة وراء المشكلات الزوجيه:
هل زوجتك تجهد نفسها في التزين لك وما شعورك ازاء ذلك :
هل تتزين لزوجتك ولاتشم الرائحة الكريهة فيك:
هل الفضائيات سبب تدهور العلاقات الزوجيه :
هل السهر خارج البيت يدهور ويسبب المشاكل الزوجية:
هل التجديد في الحياة الزوجية مطلوب بين الزوجين:
هل الجوال مجدد العواطف بين الزوجين:
ماتعريف الحب عندك:
متى تعرف انك محبوب من قبل زوجتك:
ومتى تعرف انك غير محبوب من زوجتك:
هل تفصح بدقة عن مشاعرك تجاه زوجتك:
هل تستمع بانصات الى زوجتك:
هل تتقبل مشاعر زوجتك ناحيتك بسرور:
هل تقنعك زوجتك او انت تقنعها دائما:
كيف تجعل حديثك اكثر تاثيرا على زوجتك:
هل تتاسف الى زوجتك اذا غلطت عليها:
هل تكذب وتجامل زوجتك:
هل تسامح او تنتقم من زوجتك:
ماهو شعورك عندما تكتشف زوجتك بخيانتك:
ماهو شعورك عندما تكتشف خيانة زوجتك وانت السبب:
هل تعترف بعيوبك وتحاول اصلاحها:
متى يكون القلق مدمرا للعلاقة الزوجية:

يتبع


هل تحب ان تحتفظ بخصوصيات لاتعرفها زوجتك احيانا:
هل تعرف كل شي عن زوجتك وماذا تحب وماذا تكره:
هل توافق اخبار زوجتك باسرارك قبل الزواج وبعده:
هل تقابل تصرفات الصادره من زوجتك بنوع من الحلم بعيدا عن العنف:
هل تمتدح زوجتك وتثني عليها:
كم مره تقول لزوجتك كلمة احبك حبيبتي:
هل تلتزم بالهدو عندما تغضب زوجتك:
هل تلاطف زوجتك بعبارات تشعل مافي قلبها من عاطفة وغريزه:
كم مرة طلبت من زوجتك ان تجلس بقربك وضممتها الى صدرك مع لمسات ونظرات تعبر عن حب وشوق:
هل بينك وبين زوجتك مصارحة لطيفه:
اذكر سبع طرق لهدم المحبة بين الزوجين:
اذكر سبع طرق لهدم المحبة بين الزوجين:
ماهي مفاتيح السعادة الزوجية:
هل الحب اذا لم يغذى بالتواصل فانه يموت مثلما تموت الاشجار:
الحب حطب والظن نار اذا ابعد النار عن الحطب مارايكهل هذا صحيح:
ان الاحترام حاجة اساسية لدوام استمرار الحياة الزوجية وزيادة المحبة فيها:
اذكر عدة افعال وتصرفات تستطيع بها اكتساب زوجتك:
هل قريت سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وكيف تعامله مع زواجته:
لماذا تزوجت زوجتك اذكر الاسباب التي دفعتك الى الزواج :
الزواج حب وشراكه وموده وانسجام وقلوب متحابه لكي تستمر الحياة الزوجيه بدون مشاكل: 

ايش رايكم ياخواتي بهذه الاسئلة عس ان تنفع بها كل المتزوجات وتصلح لهم ازواجهم وتسعد كل اخت عندها مشاكل ويارب يسخر لها زوجها وتسخرها له ويبعد عنهم الشيطان واعوانه.

فكرة 34
حركككة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أتمنى انكم تكونوابأتم الصحة والعافية...
موضوعي بسيط ومتواضع جدا بالمقارنة مع مواضيع بعض الأخوات اللي يكتبواعن لياليهم...ومافيها من تجهيزات كثيرة...بس اتمنى يعجبكم وتستفيدوا منه....

كل مافي الموضوع اني حبيت أهدي زوجي هدية بسيطة وحلوة...لكن ماكانت تهمني الهدية قد ماتهمني طريقة تقديمها...وان الأجواءتكون مميزة...

جهزت هذي الأغراض:
1-مجموعة أوشن Oceanus من بودي شوب ...وهي عبارة عن( سبراي,عطر,صابونة,جل,لوشن,ديودو رانت,بودرة,زيت فواحة,عطرزيتي مركز,كرات البانيووالليفة) سعرها تقريبا 300ريال اذا أخذتي الحجم الكبير...وأقل للحجم الصغير.(هذي المجموعة راااائعة وأغلب الرجال تعجبهم).
2- من الصيدلية مجموعة حلاقة (اذازوجك يحلق بالبيت)...اختاري شي لونه أزرق مقارب للون مجموعة أوشن...وشامبووبلسم حلوين نفس اللون...
3- من المكتبة...من قسم الأعمال والأشغال اليدوية...سلة حلوة خشب وداخلها فضي..(انتي وذوقك)...وكيسين كلين واحد لونه فضي وواحد بيبي بلوأوأزرق من نفس لون مجموعة أوشن...الكيس الواحد بريالين تقريبا...
- شرايط لونهابيبي بلو...لفتين...اللفة فيها 10 متر...وسعرها 5ريال.
- صدفة صغيرة مصقولة كأنهامن العاج....سعرها 10 ريال.
- وآخرشي من المكتبة...كيس رمل بحرناااااااعم....طبعاينباع بالمكتبات أوالقرطاسيات رمل شاطيءناعم معقم....الكيس بخمس ريال...أنااشتريت كيسين...(طبعا كل وحدة تشتري الكمية المناسبة لحجم السلة).
- من أي محل أقمشة...شيفون أبيض 5أمتار...
- رود جوري.

طبعا فكرة الهدية ...و السهرة (ماراح أقول الليلة)... مأخوذة من وحي المحيط =OCEAN .

______________________________ ______________________________ ___
- طريقة الدعوة...جيبي قارورة زجاج نظفيها ولمعيها وحطي فيها شوي من رمل البحر...وجيبي ورقة اكتبي فيها...أي شي بطريقتك انتي...ادعيه فيها للسهرة...لفيهاودخليهابالزجاجة واقفلي عليها...واتركيهالزوجك داخل السيارة ع المقعد الأمامي بالصباح وهورايح الدوام...أوبأي وقت زوجك يخرج فيه...

- ترتيب وتجهيز الهدية....جيبي السلة...وفرغي فيهارمل البحروالكلين الفضي والأزرق واخلطيهم مع بعض...راح يطلع شكلهم يجنن كأنه شاطيءوقت الصباح....(لاتكثري الكلين)...
- جيبي المجموعة (Oceanus)...والأغراض اللي جمعتيها من نفس اللون...وحطيهم بالسلة بطريقة عشوائية..كأنهم ع شاطيء بحر...وخلي جزء من كل شي مدفون بالرمل...
- بالنسبة للصدفة حطيهابزاوية السلة ...وادفني نصفها بالرمل...( زي مانشوف الصدف ع البحر مدفون)...وحطي فيهاكرات البانيو.

- تجهيزالغرفة....جيبي 4عصي مكانس يدوية...(اللي سريرها له أعمدة ماتحتاج)...لفيهم بالشرايط اللي لونها أزرق أوبيبي بلو على حسب ذوقك...طبعا البيبي بلوأحلى وأروق بكثير...دخلي كل عصى بزاوية من زوايا السرير ...وثبتيهم بين مرتبة السريروالخشب.
- جيبي الشيفون وافرديه ع العصي...يعني يصير السريركلومغطى زي الستارة...يطلع شكله رومنسي مرررة.
- انثري وردالجوري ع الشيفون من فوق.
- افتحي الفواحة وحطي فيها من زيت Oceanus...وعطري الغرفة فيها.


تجهيزك انتي...حاولي يكون لبسك مقارب لستايل سكان الجزر(المالديف أفضل)...
يعني فستان أوقميص ناعم قصير حلو...(فوق الركبة أفضل)...اختاري ألوان الباستيل لأنها تعطي نعومة وجاذبية وفيهابرائية ...ابعدي عن الاكسسوار...الدبلة بس...(لاحظت يوم أكشخ بكل شي ماعدا الاكسسوار اكتفي بالدبلة...زوجي ينبسط...يقوللي أحسك متمسكة فيه وأحس بحبك أكثر)...جربوهاراح تعطي احساس لزوجك انه أهم ماعندك...وانك ماتشوفين أغلى من دبلته وانك معتزة بزواجك منه...(طبعا الأزواج يختلفوا)...
البسي صندل ناااااااعم (كرم الله القراء)...من لون الفستان...مع خلخال ناعم...(سلسال موأجراس ودناديش لأن فيها دفاشة)...
حطي مناكيرمن ألوان الباستيل بأظافرايديكي ورجولك...بالنسبة لشعرك استشوريه وخليه مفتوح مع وردة بيضافوق الأذن...(الأفضل فل...وهو اللي أنا حطيته)...الميك أب خفييييييييف جدا...ركزي ع الشفايف...جلوس بس...وعيونك كحليهم بكحلي ع أزرق...أو أخضر محيطي...( ذولااللونين يجننووووووووراح تبطلواالكحل الأسود...يعطواجاذبية خيااااال للعيون)...خلي شكلك بيورأحلى.
حطي ع جسمك بالذات الساق والصدركريم البرونزاج...واللي بشرتها برونزية ماتحتاج...علشان يعطيكي منظر انك فعلا من جزيرة...غير كذا يعطي جاذبية...

العشا...خليه مأكولات بحرية...والعصيركوكتيل...أناماس ويت عشابصراحة...أحسه يخرب الجوأكل وريحة الأكل أبداماأحبهم...بس جهزت كوبين كوكتيل...( وكل وحدة وذوقها)...

بالنسبة لطريقة تقديم الهدية...وتعطيرك واهتمامك تركتها لكم...ولذوقكم...لأن كل وحدة تختلف عن الثانية...وأناعارفة انكم مايحتاج ماشاء الله عليكم ...ماتحتاجوتوصية فيكم الخيروالبركة...حتى اللبس والميك أب اللي تشوفوه سووه...أنا كتبت اللي أنا سويته للاستفادة فقط لاااغير...
طبعافي تفاصيل ثانية...بس انها خصوصية...وتأكدوالواني أقدرأكتبها كان كتبتها ولايغلى عليكم شي...بس عشان مايصيرالموضوع ماصخ ...وأدخل في حرمية افشاءأسرارالزوجين...

هذااللي سويته...يعلم الله اني أول مرة أكتب عن شي خاص في هو هذي المرة...وماكتبت الا للفايدة...وماأبغى منكم الا الدعاء...
وحابة أضيفلكم اضافة بسيطة أنا محتفظة فيها من مواقع اجنبية ممكن تفيدكم...لأني نادرا جدا أدخل مواقع عربية...


101طريقة تقولين فيها(أحبك)...تقدري تكتبيها كاهداءببطاقة تهدينها لزوجك...أو تكتبيهابكرت مع هدية...
101 WAYS TO SAY I LOVE YOU
• I adore you. 
• I am infatuated with you. 
• I appreciate you. 
• I can't live without you. 
• I can't stop thinking about you when we're apart. 
• I cherish you. 
• I dream of you. 
• I live for our love. 
• I love being around you. 
• I need you by my side. 
• I need you. 
• I respect you. 
• I value you. 
• I want a lifetime with you. 
• I want you. 
• I worship you. 
• I yearn for you. 
• I'm a better person because of you. 
• I'm blessed to have you in my life. 
• I'm devoted to you. 
• I'm fond of you. 
• I'm lost without you. 
• I'm nothing without you. 
• I'm passionate about you. 
• I'm thankful for you. 
• I'm yours. 
• Me and you. Always. 
• My love is unconditional. 
• Our love is invaluable. 
• Take me, I'm yours


تعلميات لأحلى دنيا:
احب اركز على نقاط معمه ..وهى الدلع .. والخنج .. والمياعه .. مع زوجك النظرات الرومانسيه 
انك تهتمين بنفسك .. من ناحيه الرجيم الرياضه بجسمك ببشرتك ..حتى لو تدهنين .. زيت زيتون بجسمك مره بالاسبوع 
احرصى انك اثناء الجلوس مع زوجك..بالعصريه او اى وقت بلاش لبس البجامه .. والبسى لبس خفيف كانه ضيوف عندك ..
احضري لزوجك فطور رومانسى بطريقه جمليه .. 
ولكن مع اضافه اطباق اخرى لانه راح يقول ماشبعت

اعملي له مساج وهذه هي الخطوات:
اول شي زهبي المكان اللي راح تقعدون فيه ... خلي كلشي فيه رومانسي وهادئ من 
شموع هدووءروائح عطره وفراش نظيف ناعم مرتب
اول مايدش زوجج باجر من الدوام تعبان من حر الصيف لا اله الا الله الجو كل ماله ويزيد
خل ياخذ دوش حلو يريح مزاجه وزهبي ذاك الغدا اللي ياكل اصابعه وراه وركن المطبخ ما يقصر من 
احلى والذ الاكلات والحلوياتبعد ذلك 
امسكيه من ايده وروحي معاه الغرفة المعدة للمساج ..
وقومي بالاتي ...
طبعا لازم يكون عندج زيت من الزيوت العطرية واذا ماتوفر ماكو احلى من زيت البيبي

خطــــــــــــوات عمل المساج بالطريقة الصحيحة :

1_ضعي القليل من الزيت أو الكريم على المكان الذي ستقومين فيه بعمل المساج و عند البدء عليك بجعل أصابعك تتبع حركة التدليك بشكل دائري حتى تضغط و تحرك الدم و يمشي في باقي ارجاء الجسم..
2_ ايضا عند وضع اليدين على الكتف او الظهر استخدمي اسلوب الصفع او الضرب الخفيف عليه و من فوائدها توزيع الدم بشكل متوازن في الجسم و كل هذه الطرق تشعر الشخص بالارتياح..و الخمول ، وكذلك لاتنسي الضغط على عظام اليدين .


3_ عن عملك للمساج لاتنسي توزعي لمسات يدك على جسمه و من الأفضل ان ينام الرجل على بطنه في حالة تدليك الظهر و تحت الرأس على رقبته و الأكتاف و اسفل العمود الفقري و الأرجل .

4_ كما يمكنك عمل المساج عندما يرقد على ظهره باسترخاء مع وضع رأسه على رجلك و دلكي رأسه بحنان و بحركه دائريه على جوانب الرأس و فوق الأنف ومن بين الحاجبين و من تحت الأذن و كذلك الجبهة.

5 كما يمكنك و هو في هذه الحاله أن تضعي رأسه على الوسادة ثم تتجهي ناحية أسفل القدم و تقومي بالضغط على أسفل الرجل ( القاعدة) مع حركة دائريه و الضغط على اصابع الرجل و من الأفضل ان تكون يدك دافئه فاحتمال ان تكون رجله بارده...و بالتالي سوف يشعر أكثر بقربك و عملك للمساج أسفل قاعدة الرجل.

6_ الضغط على عظام الكتف بشكل رقم ثمانية.

7_ يَضْغطُ الإبهامُ المنزلقُ على طول كُلّ جانبي العمود الفقري (ولَيسَ عليه! ).
8_ تحريك اليد بشكل دائري و بشكل مُتزايد جداً (بَدْءا في الأكتافِ).

9_الضغط على العضلات و ذلك عن طريق ( دلكها بشكل خطوط طوليه مِنْ الخصرِ إلى الرقبةِ، إلى أكتاف، آباط. . 

10_الضغط بطرفِ إصبعك على ( المنطقة الصدرية ) و كذلك حلمتي الصدر و تحريكه بشكل دائري.

مساج الأرجــــــــل و القدميـــن..


و من مميزات التدليك فهو:

1_ يهدف إلى إطلاقَ الإجهادِ والتقرّحِ العضليِ، بالإضافة إلى تَرْبِية وإرخاءِ الجسمِ والعقلِ.
2_ أما التدليك العميقِ، فهو علاج عصبي عضلي .
3_ وعند دلّكْ المعدةَ تُصبحُ جيدةً بالتدليك الخلفي فهو يقوم على تخفيف عسرَ الهضم.
و يساعد على ذلك قيامك بحركةً دائريه بإتجاه عقرب الساعةَ .


نتائج المساج جربته احداهن لزوجها:

اليوم كان زوجي خامل ... و كسلان ...و حاس ان جسمه مكسر .... قلته و لاااااا يهمك ... الحين بسويلك شي أخليك ترتاح ... بالأول ضحك علي و طنش !! غصبته ... و لزمت عليه انه يدخل الغرفة اللي كنت مجهزتها للمساج ، و كنت شارية من البودي شوب زيت للمساج + فواحة حطيت فيها زيت اللافندر اللي يساعد على الأسترخاء ... طاوعني و هو مو مشتهي !!
و مع أول تدليكتين لقيته مسترخي عالأخر و مستسلم لي .... و بالفعل ارتااااااااح و استرخى ... و قام طول اليوم يشكر و يمدح ... حتى عزمني




(ج4)
.. على عشوة حلوة بالمطعم ... طلعنا و استانسنا .... و طالبني انه بكل جمعة لازم نكرر هالبرنامج ...
بصراحة نتايجها المادية و المعنوية رااااااااائعة !!! بجد ما توقعت لها هالتأثير ...

نكمل.........التعلميات لأحلى دنيا
--اذا كان لزوجك .. علاقه بالكمبيوتر قومى بعمل شاشه توقف .. بها عبارات رومانسيه دون ان يعلم ..اوضعى على قاعده الماوس .. ورقق مقوى .
.مكتوب عليه عباره حب .. او اى عباره تخصكما .. 
ممكن ان تجعلى هذه هديه .. يستخدمها في عمله
3-ضعي المنبه في جواله على ساعة يكون فيها في العمل واجعلي 
رسالة التنبيه عبارة جميلة كمثل 
( الحب الذي في قلبي حلق إليك مسافرا فشعر به جوالك فهل تشعر به أنت ؟؟)) .
4-جنية الحب
(شبيك لبيك .. زوجتك بين يديك . (كوني جنّية من عالم الحب , و قفي أمام زوجكِ , و كل ما عليه هو اختيار ثلاث أمنيات تكونين على استعداد تام لتحقيقها له .
5- هذه عباره على سهره رومانسيه .. تطبقق 

اختاري غرفه وضعي في كل ركن شمعه مع وضع طاوله في 
وسط الغرفه وفوقها شموع وورد
وعصير وكيكه وفي احدي اركان الغرفه ضعي هديه بسيطه لتفاجئ بها
زوجك ولاتنسي المسجل قومي باخفاءه ( حيكون الشريط اصوات العصافير ) علي
فكره قمت بتسجيل اصوات العصافير من الجوال .........من جولات سامسونج..............والكيكه كانت كيكة العائله 
لااني لوقلتله جيب كيكه كانت خربت الليله لا كن خليت ابني يجيبه من 
البقاله هو والعصير الي يحبه قبل حضور زوجكي بساعه
1) استحمي والبسي لبس جديد 
2)حطي مكياج
3) اتعطري
4)جهزي ملابس زوجك في الحمام
5)استقبلي زوجك بحنان
6) اجعليه يستحم ........................وفي هذه الفرصه
وزوجك في الحمام قومي بتوليع الشموع وتشغيل الشريط واطفاء 
انارة الغرفه واحضار العصير ( اي جهزي الغرفه بسرعه)
واجعلي صوت المسجل عالي قليلا ثم اقفلي الباب ....................
..بعد خروج زوجك من الحمام حاولي ان تجعليه يمر من جانب الغرفه
وفي هذه اللحظه اعملي نفسك مندهشه من هذا الصوت

امسكى ورقه وقلم .. ( من غير ورقه مراح تصلح الحكايه ) واكتبى فيها مسؤلياتك اليوم .. وايش لازم تسوين .. وحددى كل شغله .. بوقت معين والتزمى فيه 
مثلا .. راح انام من 2 الظهر .. الى 4 فقط .. 
اصحى اصلى .. اشرب قهوه واقعد مع ابو العيال لين 5 
بعدها اروح اغسل اطبخ لين الساعه 7 
وهذا مثال بسيط ..

صدقينى .. راح تلقين .. يومك مرتب .. ومنظم .. ومافيه احلى منه .. 
شوفى الغرب اشلون .. باليوم الواحد يسون اللى مانقدر نسويه باسبوع ليش .؟؟ عشان وقتهم مرتب ومنظم ... وحدد 

...نبدا الاسبوع الثانى بإذن الله ...
1- المساج ثم المساج ثم المساج ... لا تستهونو بالنتجيه اللى بتصير بعد المساج وهذا الموضوع ... 
2--وضع ورقة حب(ورقه مكتوب فيها احبك حبيبى ) بقميصه حتى يراها عندما يصل الى العمل فيسعد بها .
3-خذى الكتاب الذى يقراء فيه زوجك .(ممكن تنفع مع الجريده ). وضعى على بعض الاحرف .. في كلمات مختلفه بحيث لو جمع الحروف .. الى تحتها خط .. تتكون عباره لرومانسيه مثل احبك موت يازوجى العزيز ثم اكتبي رسالة لزوج داخل الكتاب ... ودعه يتتبع الكلمات اللي تحتها وتكتبه بورقة خارجية
4- هذا الموضوع ياريت كل وحده تقراءه بتمعن لان بعض الاخوات ينسون شغلات مهمه .. وفي هذا الموضوع تذكير وتوضيع .. وفيه شغلات حلوه .. هنــــــــا الموضوع 
5- الاهتمام بالنفس من ناحيه الماسكات والصنفره ..حتى لو ماعندك وقت .. باقل شئ.. حتى لو تحطين **ادى اثناء شغلك بالبيت .. وانتى تستحمين .. جيبى سكر وزيت زيتون .. صنفري جسمك واتروشى واطلعى مراح ياخذ من وقتك شئ


لسهرة ممتعة اتبعي الخطوات التالية:
المطلوب ..
جلابيه مصريه .. او بدله رقص .. طشت مويه ..
اكل مصري .. فانوس رمضان ..
ورقه وقلم ... وطبعا غير الشموع والعطور .. واللمسات الحلوه ...


لا تعطين خبر لزوجك انك بتسوين .. له مفاجاه خاصه بطابع ثانى ..
اختاري الوقت المناسب .. واللحظه المناسبه ..وافضل انه يكون راجع من الخارج وخاصه الدوام ..
تكونى محضره له العشاء المصري .. والواللبس المصري
ومحضره له ماء دافئ مضاف له.. عطر زيتى حلو الرائحه او مويه ورد 
تخلين زوجك يقعد .. وتغسلين رجوله .. وتكبسين له 
( مافيها شئ ... تري ... والله وراح تقلون ادمع الفجر قالت .. اذا مافرح وحب على راسك )
وانتى تتمايلين .. وتقلون له ان تاج راسى .. انت اغلى انسان عندى الله لايحرمنى منك .. ومن الكلام الحلو ..
وتتعشون ... وفي اخر شئ .. تعطين له جواب مغلق ..
مكتوب فيه ( انا اسعد زوجه بالعالم .. ان رمضان .. راح يمر على وانا عائشه .. عشان اكسب الاجر .. في صومه وعباده .. وعشان كمان انا معاك وزوجتك وحبيتك 
واضيفى انتى شوي بهارات باسلوبك ..
وتقولين كل سنه وانت طيب )طبعا تطلبين منه ان يقراء الرساله .. بعدين .. عشان نكسب عنصر التشوق .. 
طبعا وانا اتجول شفت موضوع جدا حلو ... عن لانجري فكره جدا غريبه ..
وهذه هديتى لكم بالعيد ..لانجرى تنكري وغريب 
وطبعا .. كل متزوجه .. تعرف .. ان العلاقه الجنسيه بالنسبه للرجل هى اساس . سعاده وحبه لزوجته واخلاصه لها .... وطبعا هذا للاسف ..لكن هذه هى الحقيقه .... ومافي احد ينكر هذه الحقيقه ...
جبت لكم وصفه جدا رائعه ... تشد المنطقه الحساسه .. وتعطرها .. وراح تدعين لى .. وغير كذا سنه عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم استخدامها 

مـــــــــــــــــهــــــــم
تجيبين مسك ابيض الي هو عبارة عن مكعبات وتبشريناها واذا خلصت من الاستحمام
حطي شوي منها فماي وشطفي بيها المنطقة
وفيه حريم يذوبن المسك وشوية مرارة فماي ويتشطفن بعد استحمام الطهارة بيها يوميا لمدة ثلاث ايام وكانت النتائج مبهرة بصراحة راحت كل روائح الفرازات وتنظفنت المنطقة
وفيه غسول خاص بالمنطقة تلقينه في الصيدليات عشان الصابون يجفف ويقتل البكتيريا
النافعه
كمان حبيت اذكر انه لازم تحطي في الحمام هيل مطحون بعد ما تنظفي اسنانك مضمضي بيه
رح تحسي بالنظافة حتى بعد النوم




تعلمي الخطوات الاولى 

بعدها توصلين للدلع الطبيعي والغير مفتعل .. صوتك يكون همس .. لو نادى على اسمك قولي بهدوء نعم .. ولو كان بعيد لا تصارخين بس بحدة ونعومه طوليها وقولي نعممم لا تقولين هااا .. لالالا كلش مو حلوه قولي نعم بوقت ماتكونين زعلانه .. او وقت نقاش وقت ما ينادي قولي هلا .. وقت ما يدخل يا هلا .. او اهلين وسهلين لاتقولين حياك الله يالغالي لالا احسها مالت شباب خخخ قولي مكانك عيوني تفضل .. لاتقولين تامر .. قولي آمرني أأمر شنو تبي يعني خلي كلامج ذوق .. وفي رقه .. لان في بعض الكلمات تقتل الرقه الغنج اقوى من الدلع وهو يدخل في نطاق الاغراء وفي ميوعه سواء بالمشيه او التلاعب بنبرات الصوت وتغييرها الغنج يكون بالضحكات الطويله اللي كلها دلع بدلع وغنج وحلاتها لو تمزجينها ببراءه طلع اغراء حقيقة الرقه بالضحكه هذي تكون بالضحكات الغير مفتعله والقصيره جداالاغراء نصفها يكون بالانفاس مممم لما تكون انفاسج هاديه تدل على الذوبان لما تتسارع تدل على التوتر وهالشي يزيد الرجل رغبه وشوق في زوجته وحب اكثر .. 

اللمسات : 

هذي السحر الاول يكون والاخير لو تمتزج بالحنان والرقه .. لا تلمسينه وتحضنينه الا باحتضان لا تقيدينه يعني لاتثقلونهاعالرجال ويقول بداخله شنو هالدفاشه لالا لاتعطينه فرصه ينتقد او حتى يقول عورتيني خلي ايدج خفيفه كأنج لامسه زجاج او حرير اول شي بتكون محاولات بعدين ممارسه ولو نجحتي في المحاوله بتكون دافع انج تطورين هالاحاسيس عندج اكثر يعني اهم شي الرقه 

النظرات :
وقت الكلام العادي طالعي فيه عادي بحب وابتسامه هاديه وطبيعيه او تكونين ساكته بس الفرحه مرسومه على ويهج ترى الحب يبين من الملامح وحتى الراحه النفسيه وقت ما يقول كلام غير مباشر مثلا يتغزل اهني خلي الشطانه تشتغل قولي منو هذي لو قال تشابهج قولي اتصدق ماعرفها وشوي شوي لو وضح لا تطالعين وابتسمي
ساعتها بحسج ممتعه والقعده معاج مسليه .. لو تغزل بشكل مباشر راح يبين الخجل طبيعي ويزيد احمرار على الخدوداحلا من البلاشر يصير خخخهم بتطلعون حلوين 

كلمة احبك 
كثير يعتقدون ان كلمة احبك تزيد المحبه وتقوي الرباط الزوجي وهالشي صحيح لكن الغلط فيها ان كثرة سماعها تبعث الملل وربما الكراهيه في يوم من الايام الحل موجود لاتخافون لمة احبك نقدر نعتبرها لمسة جميلة نضيفها في لحظات خاصه جدا .. لتعطي كل الجمال والدفء للعلاقه الزوجيه اعرف ان كل انثى فينا تحب تعبر وهالشي يرجع لطبيعتها العاطفيه .. وفطرتها لانها تعشق الحب .. وان تحب .. وتنحب من قبل زوجها ومافي مانع ان كل انثى تعبر عن حبها في اي لحظه لكن عن طريق توظيف هالحب

ماهو توظيف الحب ؟

توظيف الحب يعني اخضاع مشاعرنا وادخالها بتصرفاتنا .. يعني الزوجه تقدر تحسس زوجها بحبها الكبير
من خلال اهتمامها بالبيت وجو البيت وعنايتها في نفسها واولادها وان لايكون هالشي على حساب الزوج بل يكون له ويضاف الحساب لرصيد محبته لكي


توظيف المشاعر يكون بالآتي:
1- ان لا يسمع منكي الا الكلمه الحلوه 

2- ان ترسلي له سيل من نظرات الاهتمام والحب والتسبيل والسرحان في في وقت يكون اهو مرتاح ومسترخي مثلا يقرا مثلا يطالع التلفزيون 

3- تنامين على ريوله او فخذه .. او العكس وتلمسين على شعره بكل حب وحنان وتدخلين اطراف اصابعج وتلعبين براسه كأنج تداعبين البيبي تماما

4- وقت الأكل وانتي تاكلين تعطينه لقمه من خلال الملعقه مع ابتسامه .. او باطراف ايدج واذا تردد قولي عفيه .. واحرصي بهاللحظه يكون مزاجه صافي ولا مكدره شي والا راح يرفض بشده ويجرح مشاعرج .. خليج حريصه ان مزاجه يكون رايق تماما لهالأمور ويكون مرتاح نفسيا معاج وراضي عليج .. بعدها وكليه بايدج الحنونه 

واحرصى يكون هالشي بانقطاع يعني مرتين تذوقينه او مره بس اكلي بعدها وقولي طعم الأكل جنا صار احلى مممم يم يم ... واهو راح يفهمها وابتسمي ولو سأل ليش قولي مادري مع ابتسامه .. ولو ما سأل لا تهتمين واحتفظي بالروح العاليه ولا تستسلمين تلاقين الفرحه بصدره لكن يكابر عليج حنا الحريم كيدنا اكبر من مكابرة الرجال 

وحطي بالج لازم اكلج يكون خفيف جدامه .. حتى لو انتي أكوله .. جدامه خلي اكلج خفيف واكلي بأطراف اصابعج تعلمي الرقة بالأكل .. شربي ماي بدون صوت محد لاحقج خخخ .. وقولي شبعت بشوفج احلى احسن من مايقولج ماهمج الا الاكل خخخ موحلوه بحقكم اظن .. عاد لو راح اكلوا على كيفكم بس جدامهم خليكم مثل الخطيبه جدام خطيبها فاهمين علي عشان يشوفج دايما حلوه ورقيقه.

كلمة احبك تقولينها بلحظات خاصه .. مناسبات .. مسجات .. مناسبة سعيده .. يكون مريض ولحظة رعايتج واهتمامج تقولينها والدموع بعيونج لكن تكون اللحظه صح والتوقيت سليم 

كلمة احبك حلاتها تكون بشكل ما يتوقعه فاهمين علي لكن يكون بوقت مناسب واحرصى كل الحرص على التقرب من زوجج نفسيا والتفهم لطبيعته وامتصاص غضبه وإراحة اعصابه قبل التقرب الجسدي والعاطفي .. كوني امه وصديقته قبل لاتكونين زوجته وعشيقته ساعتها مايشوف غيرج 

في اوقات الاحتضان حسسيه انج طفله بحضن ابوها مهما يكون عمرج لاتستحين خلي يفهم عليج لو علق على عمرج في اي يوم قولي انا عمري يكبر وروحي بقربك كل مالها تصغر .. معاك احس اني طفله وانت كل دنيتي ومافيها 

لاتخلين كلمة احبك شماعه بكل وقت تعلقين عليها جذي راح يمل وتملين خليها لمسة باوقات وكوني فنانه باختيارج .. احرميه شويه .. ولما تعطينه خليج فيض من العطاء بس بكل هدوء ورقه وعقل ومحاسبه .. حاسبي على انوثتج عشان مايجرحها
.. 
كلمة احبك المفروض ماتقولينها في هالأوقات

1- أثناء الأكل 

2- أثناء النقاش 

3- أثناء ذهابكم لاي نزهه او حتى لما تكونين معاه بالسياره اكتفي بالمعامله الرقيقه وبس احيانا بلحظة مايكون مزاجه عالي حطي ايدج على ايده لما توقف الاشاره طبعا على ايده اللي تكون يمج لو كان منزلها مثلا .. قبل لاتشتغل الاشاره شيليها برقه .. لو حسيتي بتوتر لاتسوينها .. الا لو حسيتي ان راح يتأثر فيها لاتترددين

5- لو كنتي زعلانه مثلا .. لاتسمعينه كلمة احبك او اي كلمه حلوه .. اكتفي بالصمت ترى يعذب .. لو كسر فيج خلي عيونج كلها دموع .. في الشغلات البسيطه .. اما القويه ردي عليه بعد ماتاخذين نفس عميق وتهدين اعصابج .. قولي له رايج واحساسج عشان يعرف انج انسانه مو طوفه مالها اي شعور فاهميني!

خلي العتب حلو .. بوزي بدلع خليج حلوه حتى بزعلج والله يعض اصابعه ندم .. لقرب يراضيج لاتردين .. لو مزعلج لسبب خفيف تدلعي بلطف قولي مابي .. مثل الاطفال لما يتددلعون على امهاتهم خخخ .. بس لاتطولينها . . لو سمعتي 
كلمه حلوه حطي روحج تأثرتي لو كثر تدليع لج قولي وبعد لو قال اكثر قولي بعد بطريقه فيها ذوبان الباجي بصير منه ويمكن يبوس راسج وقتها لحسج طيوبه ورقيقه اهم شي تدلعي ودلعيه سواء بالكلام او المعامله .. او تصرفاتج خليها بريئه ... لاتفكرين بشي الا باللحظه الحلوه اللي انتي فيها بهاللحظه الكلام اللي ذكرتيه كله مهم جدا ولاحظي هالنقطه اللي ذكرته ركزي عليها عدل 

5- لو كنتي زعلانه مثلا .. لاتسمعينه كلمة احبك او اي كلمه حلوه .. اكتفي بالصمت ترى يعذب .. لو كسر فيج خلي عيونج كلها دموع .. في الشغلات البسيطه .. اما القويه ردي عليه بعد ماتاخذين نفس عميق وتهدين اعصابج .. قولي له رايج واحساسج عشان يعرف انج انسانه مو طوفه مالها اي شعور فاهميني!

لو كان رجل غلطان بحقج ... ويختلف حجم الغلط وهني دور العقل يعني لو صغيره لاتكبرينها ولو كبيره لا تكبرينها وصغريها عشان تحتفظين بزوجج لو كان له قدر عندج وتبين تراضينه ويرضيج والله يدوم المحبه بين الازوابس الرجل اللي يغلط ويكون سيء هذا يبي له درس ودرس قوي بعد عشان يندم لكن الانتقام ماراح يكون بالقوه انا اقولج اقوى سلاحين

1- الريج الناشف 

2- عدم المبالاه فيه

3- والاهتمام الزايد بنفسج وتدليعج لنفسج بيقهره بحسسه ان مو هامج صدقيني هما الرجال جذي .. مثل الظل يلحقونج لو لحقتيهم انحاشوا طيعيني وبتشوفين الخير 

اول شي في حدوث اي شرخ او مشكله .. تقعدين بروحج ترتبين افكارج وتعيدين حساباتج تطالعين شنو اخطائج وشنو حسناتج .. الخير والشر اللي سويتيه له

بعدين تصير مواجهه .. ومصارحه بهدوء .. الأخذ والعطا .. وتكسرين كلامه لو كان غلط لا يقولج انا رجال ويقعد يخربط على راسج واجهيه بمسؤولياته تجاهج واجهيه بأوامر الدين والمفروض عليه كزوج وباسلوب راقي وابتعدي تماما عن الصوت العالي والانفعال لان يضر ياعمري ما ينفع .. لا تيأسين اخذي معاه بالكلام لآخر نفس لو عصب وخربط بالكلام وانتي ماغلطتي واجرحج اهني اخذي موقف منه الجأي للصمت وربي يحترق .. احقريه ابتسمي وطالعي اي شي باهتمام او كلمي صديقاتج بالتلفون وقت مايدخل وضحكي مو مهم تسوين هالشي حسسيه ان ماله قيمه 

بس لو غلط عليج .. الصدمه يبيلها مواجهه .. مصارحه .. اصلاح .. بعدين يتأسف لج قبلتي كان بها ماقبلتي مفروض عليه يرضيج باي رضوه كانت 

ومنتي بحاجه اتمثلين ياعمري المصارحه تصفي النفوس .. عقبها تدلعي وتغنجي عليه ليل نهار خخخ .. بس هونج لريال 

وممكن تستخدمين هالسلاح وقت مايكون قاهرج خليج اغراء شوقي لج بس لا تعطينه ريج حلو ولاتتجاوبين معاه خليج طوفه هبيطه عشان ينقهر لوول
واقولج نصيحه مني استحي من كل شي مع زوجج الا من الافصاح عن مشاعرج وافكارج بشكل راقي عشان يعرف قيمتج وتكبر يوم بعد يوم

الحياء فينا كلنا .. بس في تفاوت بينا .. بالبدايه نستحي ونرجف بس مع الايام تتعودين والحياء مطلوب بكل شي بالكلام والتصرفات .. بس مشاعرج قوليها بكل رقه وحنان وخجل يعني انتي ماراح تتخلين عن الخجل ياحياتي بس لازم نعبر عشان نحس بطعم الزواج والحب الحقيقي .. ونفرح ومانكتم احاسيسنا لان الكتمان قهر ومرض نفسي
حتى انا قاعده اغير نفسي للاحسن وما ارضى باي عيوب فيني لازم اغيرها او اقلل منها بالبدايه .. بالتدرج كل شي يصيرلا لا ديري بالج تصيرين بليده الاحساس بعدين تكرهين الحياه كلها وماتحسين بشي وهالشي خطير جدا .. والزوج حتى لو خشن يحب زوجته كلها مشاعر وماتصدقيني لو قلت لج ان الزوج يتعلم منج هالاحاسيس مثل ما يتعلم الطفل من امه لغة الكلام فهمتيني

بالنسبه للكلام الحلو وانج ماتقدرين تقولينه اول شي بكون صعب بعدين بصير عاده حلوه بحياتكم .. ابتدي حبه حبه على قدج .. اول الكلام الحلو 

1- يكون بالشكر .. تسلم .. مشكور .. تسلم هالايدين .. الله يخليك لي .. الله يسلم عمرك وحياتك .. فديت عمرك .. يا بعد كلي .. يا كل من لي ماتقصر

ابتدي بالشكر بعدين لما تتعودين راح اتقولين اكثر وماعتقد الشكر تستحين منه بعد .. لازم ياحبيبيتي يسمع كلمه طيبه منج عشان يسمعج اياها مع الايام صح ياعمري!

2- بالابتسامات الحلوه .. الهاديه 

3- الروح الحلوه والطيب يكون باصلج 

4- بالنظرات اللي كلها حب ورضا عليه 

5- اتطيبين خاطره بالكلام الحلو اللي ينسيه طعم الحليب اللي شربه واهو صغير خخخ

6- الغزل آخر شي لما تتعودين على زوجج

ولا كلش الا السب حتى لو ماتقصدين راح يزعل منج وياخذ بخاطره 

فديت عمرج والله حلاة الموضوع كله انتي وسوالفج لووول عسل على قلبي

والله يخليه لج ولا تسمعين منه الا كل كلمه حلوه تنسيج الزعل والحيا انشالله خخ
وتصيرين احلا زوجه بعيونه يارب

نصيحه لو زعلتي مع زوجج لاتخلينه ينام واهو زعلان داريه وراضيه ولو كان اهو اللي مزعلج
عوديه يرضيج بدون لا تطلبين منه خلي الحيل تشتغل والحركات والتشره والعتب ترى العتب يحبب الزوج بزوجته عكس المشاكل عني تقولين في لحظه يكون فيها اهو مرتاح ومتقرب لج بدلع لا انا عتبانه عليك عاللي سويته
واصطادي بالماء العكر واهو يبرر موقفه لمسي على شعره قولي ليش انا اشسويت يا .. وناديه
باسم ابو فلان او اسم الدلع اللي تدلعينه فيه .. قوليه بهدوء انت تزعلني عيل منو يرضيني
الغلط لصار من نور عيوني اشوف الدنيا ظلمه بعدها رضا لزوجتك حبيبتك تزعل وتاخذ بخاطرها 
عاد الباجي تعرفونه سايريه ترى الريال ضعيف بسرعه يتجاوب والله لو كان وحش ليذوب بايدج 
لو كنتي حنونه وروحج حلوه وكلامج احلى وانفاسج عذبه وترد الروح و مهما يصير دايما حطي ببالج آنا انثى ما احط اسي براس ريال الا اييب ريوله بأنوثتي وذكائي واخليه يبوس ايدي واهو راضي علي 

الغيرة:
بالنسبه للغيره اغلب بنات حواء غيرتهم فاضحتهم وترى الريال لما يحسج تغارين يستغل هالنقطه ضدج ويحرج اكثر
انا اقولج اشلون تطفئين غيرتج اول شي .. وهالكلام لكل البنات طبعالازم نلتفت للناحيه الشكليه والريال يثيره النظر عكس المرأه يثيرها السمع وهذا الاختلاف بينهم الاهتمام بالشكل واختيار شي يناسبج ويطلعج باحلى شكل .. اهتمام ببشرتج ونعومتها وطرواتها .. والنظافه الزايده .. وريحتج تكون نقيه وحلوه .. ومريحه ومايكون مبالغ بالعطور بس اهم شي الريحه تكون تاخذ العقل .. ترطيب الجسم واعتقد اتعرفون كل شي من الاهتمام بالشعر والجسم والبشره والصحه وحتى اظافر ريولج مهمه خخ .. وبالنسبه لإطفاء الغيره .. لو مدح وحده تعجبه لا تقبحين فيها ديري بالج حتى لو تغارين خليج طبيعيه وقولي رايج فيها بصراحه بدون مبالغه واذكري مزاياها ولاتركزين على عيوبها عشان مايقول غيرانه منها هالكلمه بروحها تقهر قولي حلوه ماشالله وبس .. ولو موحلوه ومو عاجبتج قولي عاديه لو قال محتره قولي الحمدلله هذا مو طبعي وكل حلو في احلى منه وليش اغار!
بس قولي جد هالجمال ما يعجبني وذكري له نوع الجمال اللي يعجبج وضربي له مثال على اي وحده تعجبج .. عشان يحتر ويحسج واثقه بروحج 
لا تحطين نفسج بوضع مقارنه حتى لو كنتي احلا منها اعرف وحده تصير لي زوجها مدح ممثله قالت آنا احلا منها قالها طيري زين اهي وين وانتي وين !!
بذمتكم زين جذي ! حقها ؟؟ مسكينه انكسرت فاحسن شي الوحده تكون ذكيه وتحسسه انها واثقه بروحها ولو مدح وحده وما سوا مقارنه خليج طبيعيه لو قارنها فيج قولي له الناس اذواق .. وكل حلو في احلى منه بس ترضاها لو اقولك فلان احلى منك ما ظنتي بترضاها وياليت تقدر مشاعري .. ولو تمادي واجرحج فشليه قولي الله يهنيك فيها وبعقليتك .. وبس لاتكثرين كلام .. بس احقريه وروحي سوي لج اي شغله ولا يهمج دلعي نفسج اكثر بس ديري بالج تمدحين بروحج ترى مو حلوه 

حلاة المدح يجي منه عشان تحسين بروحج وتكونين فرحانه مرة عبدالله لو تفهميني اي نوع من الغيره تقصدين فيها؟
حلو تبينيين غيرتج بس مو وايد .. خليه مرات يحس ان ولا شي عشان ما ينفش ريشه عليج .. ومرات حسسيه ان ملك عشان تملكينه اعتدلي بغيرتج .. وخلي غيرتج غيره محببه لقلبه مو قفص تحبسينه فيها هذا لو كنتي من النوع الغيور لدرجة مو طبيعيه هني مشكله بيني غيرتج بحركات اكثر من الكلام .. حركات بعيونج وشفايفج يعني مو عاجبج 
قولي ياسلام 
خلي تعليقاتج بااارده لاتصير ناريه ترى والله بعدين يشيخ عليج ويصدق روحه
اقولج شي بالرجال يحبون المرأه اللي تخش اشياء من هالنوع يظل يلتفت لها يبي يعرف شنو شعورها بهاللحظه لو حسج شامخه ورقيقه بموت عليج ويحسج ماسه بين حجر
الله يسمع منج واملك نساء الكون اتمنى وايد قالوا لي فيج الانثى والطفله والابنه والام والحمدلله هذي نعمه 

ولايهمج ياعمري الريال اللي كله مكشر اكيد يضايق بس خليج اشطر .. رتبي امورج وبيتج وخلي كل شي يشرح النفس وطولي بالج عليه .. وقبل لا يوصل اخذي شور وحطي كريم مرطب ريحته حلوه على كل جسمج وحطي عطر ريحته خفيفه ومنعشه مايكون مركز او قوي لازم يكون خفيف ومنعش 

ولو مو رايق خليج الرايقه لاتكلمينه قولي هلا تو مانور البيت لو قال كلمه مو حلوه قولي وي وي وي اشفيه عمري متضايق عسا هالضيجه بصدري عشان ارتاح وروحي زهبي له الغدا او اي شي يبيه وخلي بالج طويل لقال كلمه شينه قولي الله يسامحك خليه يهدا .. قولي له هدي اعصابك يا كل من لي 
قربي منه لشفتي مزاجه رايق وحلو قولي له كل اللي بخاطرج ولاتسولفين عن المشاكل قوليله اشتقنا لناس بس مو حاسين فينا .. لو رد حلو هني فرصتج تكسبينه بكل طريقه وبكل كلمه حلوه ولو كلمته شينه قولي اي لنا الله .. وخليج متكدره شوي مثلي مثلي عليه عشان ينكسر خاطره عليج .. انتي بس ريحي بالج . . وحاولي تريحينه بالمعامله الحلوه والكلام الحلو 
قولي له انا من لي غيرك انا من دونك اضيع .. انت كل من لي انت زوجي وتاج راسي واي خدمه انا حاضره ياعيوني



إغراء الرجل أي:الزوج 
اغراء الزوج ومسايرته
يختلف مفهوم الاغراء بين الناس لكن سأحكي لكم عن مفهوم الاغراء عنديالاغراء يكون بجمال الذوق بالاختيار والتقديم والتصرف الاغراء يكون بالحركات الخفيفه والرقيقه والمحاسبه على طريقة التعامل وانج تحسبين كل تصرف قبل لاتسوينه ويكون تفكيرج سابق لتصرفاتج .. لاتحطين نفسج ابدا بمواقف الندم .. او بمواقف محرجه 
اي اشلون!
كل وحده تدرس زوجها يكون كتاب مفتوح جدامها تقرا كل مافيه وتمشي معاه وتمشيه على ماتبي .. تبتدي من اصغر الامور لاكبرها .. ولا تبتدي باكبرها لان بتكون صعبه وايد .. تختلف طريقة اغراء الزوج حسب طبيعته واذا كان متفتح او مايحب الانفتاح الزايد .. 

اولا

ابحثى عن نقاط التوافق معاه وانسجمي فيها .. وابتعدي عن ما تختلفون عليه .. ولما يقول لج انا ماحب هالشغله تعايشي معاه وسايريه بمستواه الفكري بدون لاتوافقينه يعني تقولين فاهمه عليك بس انا افضل جذي وجذي .. ولو هذي تكون بهالطريقه بتكون احلا .. 

يعني فهميه وجهات النظر بدون الاختلاف معاه .. لو كان معصب قولي معاك حق بتكون هالكلمه مثل الماي اللي يطفي غضبه .. بعدين قولي وجهة نظرج وهذا ما يعتبر تناقض هذي مسايره يعني .. اخذيه على مستوى تفكيره 

وبعدين فهميه ان تفكيرج يختلف لكنج حاسته وحاسه بكل مافيه وفاهمته

المسايره تكون بارضائه .. يعني لا تخلينه يعصب .. ولو عصب ممكن تنفعلين غصب بس خل يكون الانفعال بعيد تماما عن التلاعب بالألفاظ والتجريح والمعايره ولو كان اهو جذي عودي ان هذا شي يبعدنا وان هالشي مو حلو وانج تكرهينه وانج ماترضين تجرحينه بكلمه .. لان واجب علي احترمك .. مع الايام بتفرضين احترامج عليه .. مافي شي ايي بيوم واحد




باللحظات الخاصه كوني ودوده لطيفه .. ارفضي بلطف وذوق .. وتمنعي باستحياء .. وتكلمي بهمس وطالعي بنظرات حاده وبعدين طالعي بمكان ثاني يعني لاتركزين عيونج عليه بكل لحظه لو قال طالعيني طالعيه بس لا تطولين النظرات في اللحظات الحميمهخليج حنونه ورقيقه .. وتعاملي بكل الذوق 
اللي تبينه خليه يحسه بدون لاتطلبينه الاغراء يكون باللبس والرائحه الجميله والانفاس العذبه والمنعشه لاتخلين عينه تطيح على شي موحلو .. خصوصا من ناحية النظافه .. خلي يشوفج ورده عطره بكل وقت وهالشي مو صعب لو خذيتي شور الصبح .. وبعد الغدا قبل لايوصل شور .. وبعد العشا شور .. والبخور والعطور انتوا اتعرفون اوصوله طبعا
دايما جدام عيونه قعدي باسلوب حلو وخلي قوامج مشدود .. والصبح بعد الفطور بساعه سوو تمارين رياضيه او الفجر بعد الصلاه .. اشعندكم ؟ اهم شي اللياقه 
وقت ماتنامين لمسي عليه بحنان مو لغرض لا بدون اي غرض خليج دايما قريبه منه نامي بحضنه ونوميه بحضنج بدون مقابل لو اهو مايسويها
قولي بحب وبراءه تعال تعال بحضني قبل النوم وخلي ينام على ايدج وبوسي راسه ولمسي على راسه بكل حنان راح يتمنى ان ما يصحي بس يمكن يكابر ما يقولج بس بشطارتج تطلعين الكلام قولي انا حاسه بالدفا والأمان بقربك انت شحاس فيه الحين وخلي كلامج همس وناعم والروح كلها دفا .. راح يرد عليج .. وردي من الروح .. روح تخاطب روح بدون تفكير ساعتها بتحسين بفرحة الدنيا بهاللحظات
دايما حسسي الزوج ان طفلج الرضيع المدلل .. وحسسيه دايما ان مفضل على اطفالج وان طفلج الوحيد .. العيال عطيهم طاف خخخ ليما يطلع دلعيهم على كيفج . .لو كنتي زعلانه سوي العكس اهو طاف واهما دلعيهم لوول


الفكرة السادسة عشرة


2) أتصلي عليه يوما قبل حضوره للمنزل واستدعيه الى غاباتك الاستوائيه قد يتعجب من كلمة غابات لكن حينما يحظر سينبهر من تلك الغابه التي اعددتيها اياه بعد أن يجدك قد حضرتي له طعامه ومايحب من أكلات ويسعد بمظهرك الأنيق 
ولا مانع أن تقتبسي ملابسك من واقع الغابات.."واللبيب بالإشارة يفهم"وحينما يدخل الى الحمام ليستحم سيتفاجأ بتلك الغابه بالطبع تكونين قد فرشتي أرضية الحمام بالفوط الخضراء و شبهتي المكان 
بخضرة الغابه , وتكونين قد أطفأتي أنوار الحمام وأشعلتي بدلا منها الشموع وأحظرتي مبخره وجعلتى الدخان الخفيف يتصاعد منها وفتحتي ماء الدش لينسكب و يملىء حوض الاستحمام 
وقد ركزتي كشاف بلمبة زرقاء على الماء ليعكس زرقته وكأنه بحيره صغيره وإذا لم يوجد ممكن أن تضعي بدلاً من الكشاف أملاح البحر بالنعناع تعطي لون أخضر ومريحه جداً للأعصاب وتجعلي زجاجه فارغه تطفو عليه تطلبين من زوجك بفتحها وعندما يفتحها سيجد في داخلها ورقه كتبتي داخلها كل التعابير تبحر في شواطينا ....... 
أو أي جمله أخرى تختارينها هذه الاشياء ستكسر الروتين الممل وتدخل على علاقتكما نوعا من التجديد
(3) عند خروجه من الحمام فاجئيه بوجود بجامته داخل صندوق فوق سريره 
سيفتح الصندوق وسيرى فوق بجامته كرت كتب عليه كلماتك الرومانسيه وفوقه قطعة شوكلاته مميزة..
4) جددي غرفته ببعض الحركات البسيطه 
انثري مره فوق سريره ورق ورد أحمر , أو أوراق الروز الأحمر وممكن أن تنثري ورود مجففه برائحة يحبها..، انيري الانوار الملونه المتحركه , ثم بدلي تلك الانوار بنور الشموع الهاديء , أكتبي مره بأصبع الروج على مرآة مغسلته كلمة أحبك , فاجئيه بهدايا سواء كانت هناك مناسبه ام لم تكن , غيري بطريقة لبسك وتسريحة شعرك في كل مره
الفكرة السابعة عشرة
طريقةمجنونةلمن يتأخرعليهازوجها! 
جايبه لكم احد الحركات الي تكسر الروتين بين الازواج والي بيسونها هم الي ازواجهم يتاخرون عليهم في الليل
ولاتقولون عني مخبطه وهي احضري مخدات وضعيها مكان نومك وغطيها باللحاف واغلقي الانوار وكانك نائمه وانت اختبئ في الدولاب بعد ان تكوني قد تجهزتي وقبل ان يفتح الدولاب شغلي اصوات قد اعددتيها مسبقا في المسجل .
بس شوي شوي على بو العيال حتى لايهرب من البيت واذا تحبين تعملين مقلب في زوجك اذا زعلك اتبعي الاتي 
اذا عندك اولاد اخرجيهم من المنزل او نوميهم

2-افرغي دولابك من الملابس واتركيه مفتوح .

3-اكتبي له رساله مشابهه لهذه الرساله والصقيها على باب الغرفه( حبيبي ان المشكله حسستني اني رخيصه
عندك وابي اعلمك اني احبك مهما سويت لكني قررت اذهب بيت اهلي عشان ترتاح مني لاني مابغيت الا راحتك 
زوجتك المخلصه ( يعني رساله حزينه هه )

4- انتي تجهزي والبسي احسن ماعندك واختبئ شوفي ردة فعله وبعدين طلعي 

الفكرة الثامنة عشر
المطلوووب: كمية دلع مااااااااااااااااااااحصلتش
الطريقة :
التمثيليه الاولى :
انك تسوي نفسك مريضه وزوجك الطبيب وبطعا تقوليله بدلع انك تعبانه
يسالك ايش بالضبط اللي متعبك او واجعك ..انتو كملو عاد
ممكن تقوليله انته اكشف عليا وقول فين؟ ويقعد هوا يدور عالمكان
او ممكن تخلي نفسك بنت دلوووعه وهوا يتصيدك بالغزل ويتحرشك بك
يقول امري ايش تبغي بس تكلميني انتي اقعدي تشرطي ممكن باشياء حقيقيه خاصه 
بحايتكم باليوميه او اشياء رومنسيه
هيا فكره مره كبيره بس ماعرف وصلتوا للي اقصده ولا لا..يعني تغيير ومرررح
والمهم مررررررره : الاكسسوارات واللبس الخاصه بالمسرحيه
مسرحيه المريضه يكون لابس جد لبس دكتور وهوا على مكتب 
البنت الدلوعه تكوني لابسه جينز وبدي مثلا او تنوره قصيره او
لبس شبابي مع اكسسورات شبابيه فاقعه اللون ,,وتمشي بدلع
الفكرة التاسعة عشرة:
عندي فكره ويبيلها تطبيق حق الي تبي زوجها مايرفض لها طلب 

ولي تبي تطلب من زوجها طلب وخايفه يردها تسوي هالفكره وماراح يردها انشالله
يبيعون بمحلات قمصان النوم قميص نفس الي يلبسون الي يشتغلون بالفنادق اقصد الي تنظف وترتب الغرف تنوره قصيره وفوقها مريول
لبسيه واشتري حق زوجج بيجاما يديده ومجموعه تتكون من بدي لوشن وشور جل وعطر
من بدي شوب او اي ماركه ثانيه

وعقب قبل لا ايي زوجج لبسي القميص ولما يدش رحبي فيه على انه داش فندق وتكونين مزهبة البانيو الحار مع الرغوه خليه يتسبح وعقب لما يخلص دهني جسمه بالكريم وعقب مايلبس البيجاما تكونين حاطتله عشى طبعا من الاكلات الي يحبهاوعقب لما يتعشى قدمي له حلووعقب عطيه الفاتوره
ويكون مكتوب عليها تتمنى اسرة الفندق انكم قضيتم لدينا وقت ممتع ونرجو من سيادتكم ان تقبلوا طلبنا وكلنا طمع في كرمكم وتحطين الطلب وتحطين مربعين واحد حق الموافقه والثاني حق الرفض
واخر شي تكتبين نشكركم مهما كان ردكم ومستحيل مايوافق بيستحي ويوافق

الفكرة العشرين:


لقتل الملل ماذا تفعلين؟ 
- مدي له يديك وأعانقيه معانقة العشاق وقولي له" أحبك.. اشتقت لك" واغمريه بالجميل من الكلام واللطيف من النظرات , أو أبعثي له رسالة حب تخبريه فيها عن مدى حبك و اشتياقك و احتياجك له .
- اجلسي معه جلسة مصارحة واختاري الوقت المناسب لهذه الجلسة وعاتبيه عن إهماله لكِ ولأولاده وكلميه عن مدى احتياجكم له . 
- تحدثي عن مشاعرك اتجاهه . 
- حاولي ان تغيري من روتين حياتك سواء بأوقات اجتماعكم أو بتغيير شيء من مظهرك سواء بطريقة المكياج أو الملابس أو حتى بديكور المنزل . 
- ابتعدي قليلاً عنه بزيارة اهلك حتى يتولد الشوق بينكم ويكون هناك تجديد في حياتكم الزوجية . روتين ............


الفكرة 21:
اختي الغاليه اليك بعض النصائح جربيها وراح تشوفي السعادة ان شاء الله :

1/دائما بعد الاذكار وبعذ الصلاة والاوقات التي يستجاب الدعاء فيها عليك بالدعاء الى الله ان يجعل حياتك مع زوجك سعيدة وان يجعل حبل الموده بينكم ممدود وان يملأ قلبك حبه ويملأ قلبه بحبك يعني باختصار الدعــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــاء وراح تشوفي النتيجه. 
2/ ادعي الله ان يحفظه حال خروجه من كل شر على وجه الارض
3/اجعليه من اول واهم اهتماماتك في الحياة.
/حطي في بالك ان هذا الشخص هو من سيكمل معك مشوار الحياة فلاداعي لان تكدري حياته لان ذلك تكدير لحياتك
/ اتركي العناد او تحليل الامور كما يحلو لك بل كوني عاقله واعيه اجعليه يراك العقل الحكيم حتى مع مرور الوقت يستفيد هو من عقلك وحلمك . 
7/اكيد مافيه وحده منا زوجها دائما يدخل عليها راضي لانه مسكين اكيد عنده امور خارج نطاق المنزل تكدر عليه كوني له الصدر الرحب وقابليه بابتسامه واذا ارتاح اسأليه عن ضيقته باسلوب لطيف وقولي له ترى مافيه شئ في الدنيا يستاهل ان قلبك الطيب يتضايق وكلام حلو تهدينه اذا شكا عليك كان بها وان ماقال شئ فلاتتضايقين وكوني له في هذه المواقف(الام الحنون)تخيلي ان اللي واقف قدامك زعلان ومتضايق ولدك وراح تلاحضي بعد كم مرة انه بيفتح لك صدره ولابيحب يشكي لاحد غيرك بس حبه حبه . 
8/الله الله بغرفه النوم اجعليها مكان للراحه اجعليها مثل الحديقه اللي يحب زوجك الدخول فيها للراحه حتى أي موضوع تحسين انه يضايقه وحبيتو تتناقشون فيه لاتناقشينه ابدا في غرفه النوم طلعي من الغرفه كل شئ يضيق
9/خلاص ودعي ايام النكد وليه سويت وليه ما سويت وابدئي حياه جديده واجعلي ايامك حلووووووووووة راح تتعبي في البدايه لاكن في الاخير راح تتغير حياتك للافضل اسال الله لنا السعاده مع من ملكوا قلوبنا ونحن نسعى لاسعادهم


الفكرة 22
هذي فكره حلوه لكتابة كلمة أحبك على الجدار...... 

أول شيء تحضرين أباجورة ( اللي تكون مفتوحه من فوق ).
وبعدين تأخذين ورق مقوى وأكتبي عليه كلمة (أحبك ) أو أي كلمة أخرى ولكن أجعلي الخط عريض وأفرغيه من الوسط .ثم خذي الورقة وضعيها فوق الأبجوره وفتحيها وأغلقي الأنوار ستظهر الكلمة واضحه في السقف...

الفكرة 23
الحركة اسمها (صندوق الاماني) 

يعني يا بنات كل وحده تشتري صندوق صغير او تقدر تسوي واحد واتزينه بطريقتها الخاصه والمهم تكتبين عليه صندوق الاماني..عقب تتفقين انتي وريلج ان كل واحد يحط امنيه او اماني بس على شرط ان حبيب القلب يسويلج اياها او يساعدج على تحقيقها وانتي بالمقابل اتسوين نفس الشيء...

الفكرة24
*** لاتكثري من المكياج ابدا والنعومة حلوة واهتمي ببشرتكي زين 

*** في الصباح وهو رايح الدوام مو لازم تكونين آخر شياكة بالعكس كوني حالمة
حتى لو اول الايام ترى لها وقع اكثر وهو خارج 

*** لاتتكحلي كل الوقت بالكحل الاسود لان له جاذبية خاصة فلا تفقديها 
اختاري التركواز او الاخضر الفاتح او البني الفاتح وممكن الوردي اللحمي
ولاتحطي الماسكرا في الصباح والظهر انتبهي شكلك بيكون صارخ لابأس في الماسكرا الشفافه 
*** الظهر انتبهي انتبهي انتبهي لايجي وانتي من الزين مابقيتي شي
بيقول هاذي وش عندها وهو تعبان مهما كان (( ترا الرجال يتكلمون بين بعض وينقدون هالشي كثير ))
*** لاتخسري جمالك في فترة الظهيرة وتكوني العكس باهته لالالالا
حطي كريم شفاف أساس خفيف ان كان ولابد ووردي خدودك بلون زهري غير فاقع مايل للخوخي 
وحطي روج بلون شفايفك لطبيعي بس ابرزيها زهري فاتح او خوخي او بيج مورد

*** البسي فاتح وبسيط وشعرك وفري الحركات لليل او الويك اند وخلك طبيعية 
حطي بشعرك اطواق وا ربطات ناعمه ارفعيه حصان وهكذا 

****حسسيه باحساسك بجمالك نظراتك ونعومتك هي الجمال 

*** وفي السهرات لاوصيك حطي اللي تبين وكحلي العيون بالاسود بتصيرين فاتنه جدا وشكلك غير
وبدووووووووون تعب بدون تغيير لون شعر ولا قص ولاغيره تغيير ولعب بالالوان وبس!!!!

انا كتبت هالموضوع لان كثير عرايس يقعون في الخطا يمكن انا كنت منهم اول شهر بعدين تنبهت لنفسي 
وجربت هالطريقة ارتحت كثير وانبسطت وحسيت اني متجددة بدون ما اخرب شعري بصبغ وغيرة 
وخاصة العرايس اللي بالبداية ينتبهون من هالشي 
لانه مافي وحده بتقدر تقعد بمكياج اربع وعشرين ساعة لايمكن بتتعب هي وبشرتها
وان تركتها صار عندها تبلد !! وهذا غير مرغوب 
الوسط احسن حل
وشكرا لكم احبتي وادعولي بالذرية الصالحة 


الفكرة 25
خذو مني هذي النصائح الجميلة حييييييييييل بس طبقوها بدقة 

(1) مثلا وانتي تتكلمين الفحي بشعرك يمين وشمال...حاولي وانتي تتكلمين مرة ترمين شعرك كله على اليمين او الشمال براحتك بس بنعومه يعني مع الكلام

(2) حاولي مثلا وانتي تتكلمين او تستمعين لحديث ما....انك تسبلين بعيونك ...يعني ترمشين ببطأأأأأأأأ شديد حاولي انك مثلا نظراتك وانتي تتكلمين تروح لاقصى اليمين او اقصى اليسار لسقف الغرفه مثلا طبعا ببطأشديددددد
(3) صوتك اخفضيييييييييييه لأقصى حد تكلمي ببطأشدييييييييد ورقة

(4) حركة ايدينك....راقبيها.....لاتحركين ها بدفاشه حركيها بمنتهى النعومه والبطأ وانتي تتكلمين وانتي تستخدمينها بأي شيء كان....

(5) الفاظك ......ركزي على الالفاظ.......اي لفظ خشن او كثير الاستخدام عند الرجال...شيليه من قاموسك....واستبدليه بكلمات والفاظ كلها انوثه ....

الأسلوب......ابتعدي عن الاسلوب الرجالي في الكلام....راقبي النعومات و الدلوعات وشلون طريقتهم في الكلام واخذي اللي يناسبك 

(7) مشيتك.........وركزي كثير على المشيه......امشي بنعومه بمنتهى الركااااااااااااااااااادة والهدوء...لاتمشين بسرعه شديدة وبحركة دفاشه.......خليكي اذا مريتي يكون مرورك مثل النسيم 


الضحكه ......وخصوصا اذا جت برقه وبعدين نوعي في ضحكاتك موكلهن يجن بصوت وشكل واحد...يعني حسب الموقف....في ضحكه خليها بصمت يعني مجرد ابتسامه مع نظرة حنان بالعين تصيب القلب ......وضحكة بخجل نزلي عيونك بالارض وتصنعي الخجل مافيها شي التصنع بيظن انك خجلانه بجد...ترا الحيا والخجل هو مطلب وضحكة بصوت كله غنج ودلال

الفكرة26
أفكار رومانسية.. للحب!
الرومانسية في حياتنا تنادي باعلى صوتها .. حرروني من روتين المسلسلات والافلام . والعلاقات غير الشرعية . وتطالب بادخالها بيوت الزوجية .. فهي أحق بها !! 

1-الصندوق اشتري صندوق صغير و اوراق محارم ملونه ثم داخل الصندوق ضعي أوراق زهور حمراء و بيضاء ثم ضعي بجامته المفضلة و رشي عليها عطره المفضل وشيكولاته و ضعي ورقة تقولين فيها انكي ستكونين سعيده لرؤيته مرتديها و حددي وقت و يوم لليوم الرومانسي. 

2 -رسائل الورود 
اربط 12 حبة من الورود مقلوبة من أعلى الى اسفل في البانيو (الدش) مع رسالة صغيرة مربوطة فيها تقول ارد ت أن أغسلك بالزهور. فاجأ زوجتك و استخدم كريم الحلاقة لكتابة انا احبك يا ... على جدار البانيو ستكون لفته ظريفة 
3-أماكن ظريفة لترك رسائل حب قصيرة... 
1- داخل فوطة زوجك . 

2- داخل كتاب يقرأه حبيك او حبيبتك هذه الايام . 

3- وراء زجاج سيارة زوجك او زوجتك . 

4- داخل وسادة النوم . 

5- داخل الحذاء . 

6- الصقيه وراء عصيرهم المفضل . 

7- الصقيه خلف الريموت كنترول . 

8- داخل الميكروويف و الذي بالطبع سيرونه . 

9- داخل محفظته او حقيبتها . 

10- رساله كبيرة جدا ملصقه خلف نافذة المنزل . 

11- علقيها مع ميدالية المفاتيح . 

12- ارسليها له بالبريد العادي . 

13- في السقف فوق السرير . 

14 - داخل كوب القهوة الخاص بها . 

15- الصقيه في باب الدولاب من الداخل . 

16- علقيه على مقبض الباب . 4-
اثار الحباولا اقطعي تقريبا 300 ورقة على شكل قلب و اكتب خلف كل واحد سبب لماذا تحب الطرف الآخر و علق اول قلب و ضع بجانبه سلة و شمعة و عبارة اتبع اثار الحب و علق بقية القلوب في اماكن مختلفة خلف الكراسي و حول مائدة الطعام و على الدرج و في غرفة المعيشة و الى غرفة النوم 

5-لعبة 
ستحتاج الى اوراق صغيرة أو بطاقات لصنع كروت اللعب اقسم الورق الى قسمين متساويين في قسم اكتب فعل مثل قبلة , مساج و غيره و في القسم الثاني اكتب اجزاء الجسم و ابقى كل قسم على حدا و كل لاعب يأتي دوره ينتقي كرت من كل قسم و مهما تطابق لديهم عليهم تطبيقه على اللاعب الآخر 

6-جنية الحب 

اخبري حبيبك انك جنية الحب و انك ستلبين له ثلاث امنيات او كن انت جني الحب و كن على استعداد لتلبية 3 امنيات لحبيبتك 

7-مسكن رومانسي افرغي زجاجة دواء و ضعي عليها لاصق جديد و سميه مسكن رومانسي مثلاً تستعمل عند اللزوم ثم اكتبي 50 او اكثر عبارات حب و رومانسية صغيرة و أمنيات تحقق ممكن استعمالها متى لزم الأمر


فكرة 27
طريقة رائعة لتعطير وسادة وملابس زوجك الغالي 

السلااااااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ربنايسعدكم مع أزواجكم....ويطول بالعمل الصالح أعماركم الفكرة صراحة بسيطة جدا...... 

تأخدين ورق (كلينكس)أو أي نوع من المحارم الورقية....محرمة واحدة فقط...

تحضرين عطر..لازم يكون على شكل دهن يعني مو بخاخ والاحسن يكون من عطرك اذا توفر والا خدي من عطر زوجك أهم شئ يكون عطر دهن...
قومي بصب بعض القطرات على محرمة الورق .... ثلات نقاط كافية....
بعدها احضري قطعة صغيرة من القماش ...ويفضل أن تكون قطن...
بعدها لفي قطعةالقماش على المحرمة المعطرة وحطيها مابين الوسادة وغطاؤها بطريقة جيدة حتى لا تزعج زوجك أثناء النوم يعني افرديها...
ولا تخافين غطاء الوسادة ماراح يتوسخ أبدا بالدهن لان قماش القطن كفيل بمنعه...
وصدقيني رائحته تجنن والله..حتى زوجي انهبل عليها ..انا بغير المحرمة الورقية كل 5 ايام ماشاء الله الرائحة طيبة... 
كذلك استعملي نفس الطريقة في تعطير ملابس زوجك الداخلية والخارجية ....
تتبعي نفس طريقة الوسادة غير أنك تحطينها بين الملابس عوض غطاء الوسادة او يمكنك تعليقها في دولاب الملابس واستمتعي ومتعي زوجك معك بالرائحة الطيبة ....وراح تخلق هذه فكرة جو من الرمانسية


خلطة روعه للملابس الداخلية 


عندي لكم خلطه روعه للملابس الداخليه 
وخصوصا العرايس لان ريحتها تستمر لشهور حتى لما تغسلينها ماتروح 
اللي تحتاجينه :
مسك ابيض عطر الدهني 
ماء ورد 
اي عطر دهني انتي تحبينه والافضل يكون عطر (جوبا)من البودي شوب 
خذي الملابس الداخليه وحطي مسحات من المسك فيها وبعدين اخلطي العطر جوبا مع ماء الورد نصف العلبه وحركيه وعقب رشي الملابس فيها وبعدين حطي بخور في المبخر وبخريها اوحطيها بدولاب ودخلي المبخر معاها وسكري عليه


طريقه لجذب الزوج بالروائح...... 
بعد الاستحمام والعنايه بالابطين ومنطقة العانه اجلكم الله قومي بوضع عطر يسمى جوبا من بودي شوب مخلوط عليه كمبودي معتق من القرشي او اجمل او الشركه العربيه للعود ولا حظي هو درجات اخذي الدرجه الي ترتاحي لها 
ضعيه بين النهدين وتحتها
ضعيه في مناطق النبض برقبتك ومن خلف رقبتك وبين شعرك
ضعيه خلف اذنك 
ضعيه تحت انفك 
ضعيه في سرتك 
وفي كفيك الظاهر والباطن وبين افخاذك وفي المناطق الحساسه من ابط وغيرها 
ثم اخذي بودره برائحه ناعمه وانا افضل مون فلور من بودي شوب وكذلك احباب من اجمل وسعرها تقريباً 15ريال
ضعيها في الابط والعانه وحوالين الرقبه والبطن ثم البسي ملا بسك وتطيبي بأخلاص برائحه ناعمه انا افضل قوتشي راش او الور شنل او ديور ستار تطيبي من الامام والخلف لا تهملي الخلف نصيحههههههههه واخيراُ تبخري 


والاهم انك ما تعطينه وجه يعني لا تهتمي فيه خليه يموت فيك خليه يترجاك كثير ولكن انتي عليك تدلعي مو تكشري عن انيابك تغنجي وسوي حركات اغراء الي ماتعرف حركات اغراء تسألني وانا في الخدمه...............




فكرة 28

زوجك بيسافر.. وودك ماتروحين عن باله ..؟
زوجي جاتله سفره في الشغل ... مدتها سبوعين ... وانا اكره شي عندي لما يسافر ... 
المهم ... ليلة السفر هو طبعا" نام وانا جالسه اتقلب في فراشي ... فكرت بشي وقمت ونفذته على طول ... 

المواد المطلوبه .. .

1.. صورتك ... المهم تكون حلوه ... . جوال زوجك .. قلم .. 
مافي اسهل من جذي ... 
المهم انا رحت الغرفه الثانيه ... وجهزت هالأشياء ... 
أول شي أخذت جواله وغيرت اسمي بجواله وحطيت (( واحشني موت)) وحطيت النغمه (( ميامي - أهون عليك ))
ورحت على التقويم اللي بجواله .. وحطيت بعد تاريخ السفره بيوم يعني بيكون وصل للديره اللي رايح لها .. حطيت تذكير بمنبه يعني يرن التذكير
(( واحششششني)) 
واليوم اللي بعده بوقت ثاني 
((ماقدر أعيش بدوونك)) 
و (( فدييييييتك انت على بالي على طول )) 
والخ ..... طبعا غيرت الأوقات وخليتها يوم وترك .. 
خلصنا من الجوال ....
الحين الصوره .... كان عرس اخته قريب وكنت مصوره في العرس المهم خذت لي صوره حلوه ... 

قلبتها وكتبت عليها (( بالقلم الجاف)) 
كتبت عليها شعر .. وكتبت عليها خرابيط يعني الاشياء اللي كان في بالي وقتها ..
كتبت له 
بتووووحشني وايد
أحبـــــــــــــك
لاتشوووف البنااااات ترى أغااااااااار 
خلني على بالك على طووول .. 
وغيره وغيره ... وكتبت الوقت والتاريخ ... 
المهم .. بعدها اخذت الصوره وفتحت شنطته ... وحطيتها تحت الفووطه تدرون اول مايوصل بيتسبح ... يعني بيشوفها اول مايشيل الفوطه بس حطيتها مقلوبه يعني صوب الكلام على شان لو كان احد حذا مايشوف صورتي .. 
وبس سكرت كل شي ورجعت السرير ... ولامن شاف ولامن دري ... 
الصبح راح المطار المهم انا هني دقيت عليه .. على شان اتطمن طارت الطياره ولا لا .. المهم الا هو اول مارد يقولي اشهالنغمه واحشني موووت وحركات .. عجبته الحركه الأولى ... 
وبعدين لما كلمته في الليل .. يقوووولي شمسويه انتي تبيني اصيح يعني اشهالكلام اللي كاتبته ومادري ايش ... يمزح المهم عجبته الحركه ... والتذكير بعد 
اقولكم هو قبل سافر اكثر من مره لكن ماكان يعبر عن شعوره وايد
الحين اول مره يقولي انتي في بالي على طووول وكل شوي اشووف صورتج .. وماقدر ارقد في الليل وانتي مب حذاي وناااااسه ... 
جربووا الحركه وأدعووووووووووووووووووولي ....
فكرة 29

زوجــــك معصب,,,,افعليــــها,,,,وسوف يـهدأ 
جايبه لكم يا هوانم طريقه جنان وجربوها وقولولي عشان المستقبل انتو فاهمين هههههه
جـــاء زوجك وهو في قمة غضبه منك وثائر الى ابعد درجه وكأنه يريد ان يفترسك وينقض عليك والنـــار تخرج من عينيه وبدأ بالصراخ والأتهام وينقل اليك خطئك بأسلوب هجومي والصوت يعلو اكثر فأكثر..ولا يدعك تتكلمين ولا حتى تبررين موقفك.. 


وانتي هنا ينشل عقلك ويتوقف تفكريك والخوف يتسلل الى قلبك وتصبحين قلقه لا تعرفين ماذا سيحل بك و..و..و..و.. 
عزيزتي
اذا وضعتي في هذ الموقف(لا سمح الله) 
لا تتكلمي 
لا تدافعي 
لا تصرخي 
لا تبكي 
لا..ولا..ولا..ولا.. 
فقـــــــــط 
اتجهي الى زوجك (ولا تخافي) 
واحضنية بقــــــــوة وحنان 
وقولي بهمس في اذنه.. 
أسفة حبيبي وحقك علي'' 
وبينما انتي في حضنه اطبعي قبله رقيقه في عنقه 
ثم قولي ''سو الي تبي فيني ولا أشوفك زعلان مني'' بنبره حزن وأسف ...(وبنبرة البكاء)اكـــــــــيد عرفتوها هنــــــــــا زوجك سوف يسكت ويهدأ 
يتعرض الزوجان لكثير من المشاكل في حياتهما الزوجيه . والزوجان العاقلان هما من يتصرفان بحنكة وقت الغضب فإذا شد الرجل ارخت المرأة والعكس.. قابليه بأبتسامة الرضى وعين المحب ... 
العناق لحظة الغضب له تأثير قوي على نفس الزوج وهو مجرب للكثير اتذكر احدى الأخوات اخبرتني عن مشكلة كبيرة وقعت لها تقول وصل به للفظ كلمة انتي طالق فما كان مني إلا ان ادرت يده إلى صدري وحضنته مباشرة .. فإنفتحت اسارير الرجل وقام وقبلني .. 
الغضب يحطم كل شئ في حياتكما فلا تستسلما له .. هل تعرفون البلسم كيف يشفي ويداوي المجروح هكذا هي الحضن والبسمة.. والقبلة في جبين الزوج والزوجة...والكلمه الجميلة 
عزيزتـــــي الزوجة..ارجوك لا تقولي في نفسك اني لا استطيع أن أقرب من زوجي وهو ثائر لاني أخاف منه .. جربي وسوف تجدي نتائج رائعه لم تتوقعيها بأذن الله


فكرة 30
حرككككة
انا بما اني مخطوبه من جديد فاستحي احكي معه و اقوله مبروك بمناسبة تكملة شهر على خطبتنا ( كتب كتابنا) فرحت اشتريت كرت ناعم فيه صور قطتان نايمين جم بعض و وراهم و رد . يعني شيء جدا ناعم و كتبت فيه كم كلمه و حطيتله طبعت بوسه في الاخير و بعتتها في البريد لانه ساكن في بريطانيا

حق الفيتو 
نسمع بهذه الكلمة كثيراً في نشرات الأخبار ونعرفهالماذا لا نطبقها في بيوتنا
وخاصة مع أزواجنا وإليكم الفكرة 

تتفق انت وزوجتك او زوجك 
# ملاحظة يجب ان يكون الإتفاق وانتم في حالة سلام #
انه في حالة الزعل لا قدر الله بينكما
يمكن لأي منكم استخدام حق الفيتو 
وفي حالة المطالبة به يجب على الأخر الموافقة فوراً

السؤال : أين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وكيف ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

مثال :


زوجة اغضبت زوجها ..............

استمر الزعل دون فائدة .....................

عاد الزوج من العمل .................. وجد ورقة كبيرة موضوعة أمامه

اليوم الساعة العاشرة مساء انت مطلوب لجلسة الفيتو ......................

عند العاشرة تكون الزوجة قد جهزت مكان معين في البيت

تجهيز كامل .................إضائه جوروائح مقبلات ملابس وووووووووو

وتستقبل زوجها في الموعد وبكل رومنسية ثم يبدأ النقاش

ليس في المشكلة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

وهذا هو مربط الفرس .............................

طلب حق الفيتو .................... هو عبارة عن ......................
كفاية زعل خلاص وانسى الموضوع ............... بس بشكل ثانيوبكذا تنتهي الليلة وانتوا سمن على عسل .......................... 
فكرة 31
خفائف رومانسيه ... مع أدمع الفجر ... طبعا ... بعض الحركات البسيطه....ستعجب زوجك ويفرح بها بالرغم من كونها بسيطة

1.ضعي من عطره المفضل..سيتفاجأ ويستغرب..ثم يضحك.

2.ارسلي مسجات لتلفونه أو على البلوتوث..ذكريه بحبه لك وحبك له.

3.ارسلي له بطاقات فلاشيه رومانسيه على بريده الإلكترني (الإيميل).

4. ارتدي من ملابسه...فانلة أو جاكيت...سيبتسم و يعجبه شكلك الجديد

5.لا تنتظرين أن يقول لك (اغسلي ملابسي أو كويهم) انتي جهزيهم بدون طلب

6.كل فتره اهديه هديه، حتى بدون مناسبه أو لو كانت بسيطة (قلم، حمالة مفاتيح....)

7.ابتسمي بوجهه دائما الا اذا كان زعلان

8.قولي له نكت وألغاز أو جهزي مسابقات وأسئله.

9.ارتدي ملابس النوم الفاتنة أمامه، ونوعي في الأشكال و بين الطويل والقصير 

10.ضعي معطر جسم+معطر جو بالغرفه دائما، وجددي بالروائح

11.ازيلي الشعر الزائد من جسمك دائما.

12.جددي بقصة شعرك ونوعي التسريحة...وأنتما معا في المنزل

13. عندما يكون زعلان، اتركيه لوحده قليلا..ثم لاعبيه واضحكي معه..وكأنك تدللي طفل

14. لا تشركي احد من اهلك أو اهله في مشاكلكما الخاصة، ولا تتكلمي عن عيوب زوجك مع أهلك أو غيرهم ولا تتكلمي عنه بالسوء

15. دلكيه( قومي بعمل مساج له) بالزيوت والكريمات.

16.فاجئيه بالحمام:املئي البانيو ماء وضعي رغوه ومعطر جسم..وعطري الحمام بمعطر الجو..ولا تنسي الشموع، اغلقي إضاءة الحمام ليصبح الجو رومانسي

17. عندما يريد النوم لاعبي شعره ودلكيه

18.اذهبا معا للبحر أو السينما أو مطعم

19.تكلما معا عن أيام الطفولة والمدرسة.:

20.دعيه يتكلم ويتكلم...واستمعي له جيدا، وعلقي على بعض النقاط بروح مرحة

21. الاحضان لها دور كبير بالعلاقه الزوجيه..احتضنيه كل يوم، بل كل حين

22.العبي معه بغرفة النوم...هناك ألعاب مرحة وشيقة....أو العبي ألعاب أطفال

23. حسسيه انه كل الناس بالنسبة لك

24. ارقصي له مصري او خليجي ونوعي بالحركات

25.شاهدا افلام فيديو بالبيت(يفضل رعب) حتى تحتمين به إذا خفت

26.إذا اردتي أن ترفضي له طلب لاتقولي لا مباشرة وتحرجينه..قولي لا بطريقه مختلفه.

27. لا تنسين ذكر الله والصلاة على نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم.
أتمنى أن يعجبكم




لكل خاطب أو متزوج كيف تكسب حبيبتك 


كيف تكسب رضا حبيبتك وكيف تخطف قلبها دون تردد ؟ لا نريد ان نتعبك معنا , ولكن اليك الطرق المثالية الاكثر تاثيرا. الان هنا امامك. وهي دون مقابل. مجانا بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى. ابدا وسترى النتائج..


1- اسألها اسألة محددة ودقيقة عما حدث معها خلال النهار . 

2- تعود على الإنصات لها وتوجيه الأسئلة . 

3- لا تمل مشاكلها بل تعاطف معها . 

4- أعطها على الأقل 20 دقيقه من وقتك كل 3 ساعات

5- أجلب لها الورود في المناسبات الخاصة . 

6- امدح مظهرها. 

7- صدق مشاعرها عندما تكون حزينة . 

8- إذا تأخرت عنها أتصل بها وأعلمها بالأمر . 

9- إذا طلبت مساندتك لها في موقف ما أجب بنعم أو لا دون أن تشعرها أنها أخطأت في طلبها . 

10- عندما تجرح مشاعرها تعاطف معها وأعتذر وأصمت ولا تقدم الحلول والتفسيرات . 

11- إذا أردت الاختلاء بنفسك أعلمها بذلك وأبلغها أنك تريد بعض الوقت للتفكير بأشياء تخص عملك . 

12- بعد عودتك إليها اعترف لها بما يضايقك بطريقة لا تجعلها تشعر أنك تلومها ولا تجعلها تذهب بخيالها بعيدا.

13- عندما تكلمك انظر إليها واترك المجلة أو الصحيفة وأخفض صوت التلفاز وأعطها كامل انتباهك . 

14- عندما تخرج اسألها إن كانت تريد شيئا . 

15- أخبرها بتعبك وموعد ذهابك للنوم . 



16- اتصل بها وأنت في العمل لتطمئن عليها . 

17- قل لها أحبك مرتين في اليوم على الأقل او اكثر اذا كنت من النوع العاشق حتى الموت. 

18- نظف سيارتك من الداخل والخارج قبل خروجكما معا فيها . 

19- تعطر بالعطر الذي يعجبها وكن نظيفا وأنت معها . 

20- دعها تشعر بحبك الكبير لها بعيدا عن الجنس . 
21- عندما تكون معها لا تنظر إلى ساعتك .

22- لا مانع أن تدلعها أمام الآخرين . 

23- أمسك يديها وتلمسها بحنان . 
24- عندما تخرجان معا قدم لها العصير الذي تحبه . 
25- اختر مطاعم للعشاء ولا تلقي مسؤولية الاختيار عليها . 
26- اختر مناسبات تتأنقان فيها وتسهران خارجا . 
27- اهتم بها عندما تكونان مع الآخرين . 

28- اهتم بها أمام الأطفال الصغار ان كانوا اولاد اختك او اخيك واجعلها تشعر أنها أولى اهتماماتك . 
29- صورها في المناسبات الخاصة . 
30- دعها ترى انك تحمل صورتها في محفظتك وجددها بين وقت وأخر . 
31- اكتب لها كلمات حب في المناسبات الخاصة .
32- قد سيارتك حسبما ترغب هي ولا تسرع . 
33- راقب مشاعرها وعلق عليها مثل " تبدين سعيدة اليوم " واسالها ان كانت تحبك دائما.
34- تحدث معها عن ما تحب.

35- افتح لها الباب قبل الدخول للسيارة.

36- إذا أعدت لك الطعام حين زرتها امدح طبخها 

37- إذا أنصت إليها وهي تتكلم انظر إلى عينيها 

38- دعها تشعر انك تهتم بما تقوله دائما

39- إذا تكلمت لا تصمت بل تابع معها من خلال.. أها.. مهم . 

40- اضحك لها إذا ألقت نكته . 
41- إذا قدمت لك شيئا اشكرها . 
42- لا تجب على الهاتف وأنت معها تتبادلان كلام الحب .
43- تمشى معها بين وقت وأخر فالمشي تحت سقف السماء يجدد الحب.
44- اخبرها انك اشتقت لها عندما تبتعد عنها . 
اجعلها حبيبتك واختك وامك وزوجتك وعشيقتك وام لاطفالك. اجعلها اسعد انسانة في الوجود. فحين تشعر بحبك واخلاصك لها , سوف تجعلك اسعد 
مخلوق على وجه الارض.


انا اليوم قريت افكار يسويها الرجال عشان زوجته وعجبتي :

1-اتصل عليها من عملك وحسسها بانها تسكن فكرك حتى في خضم انشغالك ,, فالكلمة الطيبه تعمل عمل السحر في القلوب.

2- ادعوها يوما على العشاء خارج المنزل ,, ولكن بطريقة جديده ومشوقه
فبدل ان تتصل عليهاليلا قبل دعوتك لها بوقت قصير ,, اجعل دعوتك في الصباح وذلك بكتابة هذه الدعوه في بطاقه تضعها داخل كوبها التي اعتادت ان تشرب به قبل خروجك للعمل
حيث تتفاجأ بتلك الدعوه في وقت مبكر لم تتوقعه وفي داخل مكان لم يخطر ببالها
وممكن ان تكتب بتلك البطاقه ..

<< صباح الورد والياسمين ,, صباح الكادي والعبر والعطر الثمين ,, يسعد الله صباحك ياشمعةالمحبين,,

حبيبتي المدلــله ,, اليوم انا ادعوك الى عشاء فاخر في الـ (... ) 
سنستعيد ايامنا الجميله

..................حبيبك >>

فبهذه الدعوه ايها الزوج تكون قد اسعدتها من بداية يومها وتوقع بأنك ستجد طعام غداء شهياً
وستجد منها استقبلا خاصا لك عند عودتك من العمل .
3- قبل ان تذهب الى العمل ضع عند وسادتها حبة شكولاته واكتب على المرآة ..
<< أحـــــــــــــبـــك >>

4- ضع ورقة صغيره داخل حذائها الذي اعتادت ان ترتديه بمجرد جلوسها من النوم
تكتب بتلك الورقه ..
<< أنني الان احسد الارض التي تحملك >>

5-احفر مره على صابونة اليد التي هي تستخدمها كلمة احبك .

6- قم بأخذها الى رحله داخل المنزل لتضمن الخصوصيه الكامله بينكم والتي قد انحرمتم منها في وسط الاماكن العامه التي يرتادها الجميع
ابني خيمه صغيره في وسط الحديقه
افتح نار الحطب وتمتعوا بالشواء سويا 
استغل تلك الخصوصيه والعب معها عدة العاب 

7 - ان رغبت يوما بتجديد غطاء فراشك وقبل شراء غطاء اخر وتوديع هذا الغطاء القديم 
انتهز الفرصه واكتب على الغطاء بالبخاخ كلمة أحـــــــــــــــــــــــبــــ ــــــــك
بالخط العريض واجعل هذه الكلمه غطاءا لكم تلك الليله
- في نهاية كل عام فرغ نفسك لتكتب في ورقة كل الايام الرائعه التي قضيتموها معا بسعاده
وسجل كل تلك المفاجاءات واهدي هذه الورقه الى زوجتك حتى تعلم بأن كل ماقدمته له انت مازلت تذكره وتأكد بأن لو حصل وتخاصمتم يوما فسوف تجعل الزوجه تلك الاوراق شريط يعيد لها الذكريات الجميله حينها ستجدها قد لانت وعادت اليك وان كنت انت المخطيء بحقها .

9- ان حصل وغضبت منك وتريد انت ان تعيد الوئام وتطلعها على مدى حبك لها
اختر طريقة طريفه وذلك باحظار اربع صحائف بيضاء كبيره 
واكتب على كل لوحه حرف من حروف ( أحبك ) 
والصقها على الجدار بجوار بعضها البعض 
أ حـــــــــ بــــــــ ك
وفاجأها بها وقد رسمت لها بالطبيعه حجم حبك لها

10- صورها وهي نائمه لاتعلم وجعل عطرك داخل كف يدها وقربه من انفها
ثم ادخل صورتها هذه على سطح شاشة الكمبيوتر
واكتب فوقها تعليقا مضحكا كأن ترسم سهما من علبة عطرك التي تحتظنها و تكتب مثلا:
<< ياحراااااااام الى هذه الدرجه تحبينني >>
طريقة تمحي كل كدر في قلبها ان وجد

12-ان اردت السفر لوحدك في العطله وتركها فأخبرها بأسلوب تضمن سفرك وهي راضيه 
عنك كل الرضى وذلك بان تصنع منها مديرك المسؤول
وقدم لها معروضا تطلب منها اجازه مع اعطائها كامل الصلاحيات بتنفيذ اي عقوبه تستحقها
من خصميات ولفت انتباه


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


خطوات السحر الحلال«•¤©§|§©¤•«
اكتب لكن خطوات تجعل من حياتكن في قمة السعادة و أتمنى من المشرفات تثبيت الموضوع لان الخطوات عن تجربه تجعل زوجك مسحور ببك.....

* استقبال الزوج حال دخوله المنزل

1- البسي له أجمل الثيــــــاب.
2- استقبليه بالتهليل والترحيب وبث الأشواق والابتسامة الساحرة(الابتسامة لها اثر كبير في نفس الزوج خصوصا المتعب من عمله). ...وهنا يقع السحر
3- قبلــــــيه عند دخوله المنزل.
4- اصحبيه إلى أن يجلس أو يغير ملابــسه.
5- أساليه عن حاله وظروفه أليوميه.
6- أحضري له كأسا من الماء أو عصير إن كان عطشانا.
7- مراعاة أن يكون البيت نظيف ومرتب واحرصي أن تكوني مرتبه ومتزينة وان لا يشتم منك
إلا رائحة طيبة.
8 - أكله يكون جاهز وساخن.
9 - يجب عليك مراعاة عدم الشكوى أمامه في أي شيء عند قدومه من العمل بل اختاري 
وقت مناسب للمناقشة والحوار ويكون بأسلوب منمق وعدم الانفعال أمامه مهما كانت 
الأسباب.
اسـتقبال ضيوف الزوج

1- استقبلي خبر حضورهم بالبشرى و عدم التأفف من كثرة حضورهم أو عددهم.
2- طيبي مـــكــــان جلوسهم.
3- أعدي لهم الطعــــام و الشراب ومــــا يناسبــــــهم.
4- تعرفي على زوجـــات أصحابه وتوددي إليهن.

* غضب الــــــزوج

1- حاولي تهدئــــــته و أضبطي انفعالاتك و إن كان الحق معك.
2- حاولي فتح الموضوع من جـــــديد بعد نسيانه بأسلوب شيق و لطيف.
3- لا تكوني ندا لــــه فتردديه وتستفزيه.
4- أحرصي على ألا ينام ليلتها ألا برضاه .
فعن ابن عباس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (نساؤكم من أهل الجنة الودود الولود العئود على زوجها، التي إذا غضب جاءت حتى تضع يدها في يد زوجها وتقول: لا أذوق غمضاً حتى ترضى!) أخرجه النسائي وغيره.

5- احرصي على الاعتذار والرجوع إليه عند الخطأ.

* نوم الزوج 

1- هيئ لـه الفراش و قومي بتطيبه.
2- أحرصي على نوم الأطفال مبكرا.
3- ألبسي لــه أجمل الثيــــــاب وتطيبي .
4- احرصي على أن تكوني مستعدة دائمـــا واعلمي أن الزوج يحب من زوجته التقرب والتودد 
إليه .... (في كل الأوقات). فعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (إذا دعا الرجل امرأته إلى فراشه فلم تأته فبات غضبان عليها؛ لعنتها الملائكة حتى تصبح) متفق عليه. إذاً: فتمنعها في الفراش من أغلظ المحرمات، فإن فعلت ذلك تقلبت في لعنة الله وملائكته والعياذ بالله! وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (والذي نفسي بيده! ما من رجل يدعو امرأته إلى فراشه فتأبى عليه؛ إلا كان الذي في السماء ساخطاً عليها حتى يرضى عنها)

* سفر الزوج

1- حضري ملابسه ورتبيها في الحقيبة.
2- طيبي حاجاته بالبخور والعطور.
3- احرصي على وضع بعض الرسائل الغرامية في حقيبته دون علمه , وبعض الشوكولا (أو اي شي من اللي يحبه).
4- ودعيــه وعبري له عن مقدار الفراغ الذي سيتركه حال سفره.


* متفرقـــــــــات

1- اتصلي به في كل الأوقات وابعثي له بمسجات غزل.
2- أمدحي الأشياء التي اشـــتـــراها واعترفي بجميله واشكريه..فقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (يا معشر النساء! تصدقن؛ فإني رأيتكن أكثر أهل النار، فقالت امرأة: بم يا رسول الله؟ قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: تكثرن اللعن وتكفرن العشير، قالت: وما كفرانه؟ قال: لو أحسنت إلى إحداهن الدهر، ثم رأت منك شيئاً قالت: ما رأيت منك خيراً قط!)
وعن عبد الله بن عمرو رضي الله عنهما أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (لا ينظر الله تبارك وتعالى إلى امرأة لا تشكر زوجها وهي لا تستغني عنه)
3- اطبخي لــه الطبخة التي يحبـــها... وتفنني في تعلم كل جديد من طبخ وهواية حتى يرى منك كل جديد.
4- غيري مكان الأثــــاث بالمــنـــزل بين فترة وأخرى.
5- رددي عليه دائمـــــا " حبـــيبــــي.... غنـــاتي....فديتك.....الخ"
6- احرصي على أن تطيبيه و تبخريـــه دائمـــا و خاصة يوم الجمعة.
7- خيطي لـــه ثيـــاب جديدة...واشتري لــه أغراض جديدة.
8- احرصي على تكوني منظمه في مواعيدك وفي كل شيء في حياتك, يجب أن يكون لديك دفتر حسابات لحساب مصاريفك اليومية ...وعمل جدول لخططك المستقبلية.
9- احرصي على مفاجئة زوجك بهدية صغيرة (مثل قلم ...ساعة....مسبحة..)و لا تنتظري منه أن يقدم لك هديه بالمقابل فأنت تهدينه لتزيد من محبتكما.
10- التغيير الشكلي أمــــامـــه بين حين و أخر كقص الشعر و صبغه ووضع الماكياج ولبس ماهو جديد ...و اعلمي انك تتزينين لزوجك وليس لصديقاتك واحرصي أن يراك تتزينين كأنك ذاهبة لحفلـــة عرس.
11- اشربي من المكــان الذي شرب منه في الكأس.
12- هيئ لــه الجو وأظهري له أنك مشتاقة إليه وقبــــليه (أكثري من تقبيل يديده ورجليه).
13- احذري عزيـــــــزتي من إفشاء أسرارك الزوجية مهما كانت بسيطة اوصعبه [/u]... اعلمي أختي بأنك تستطعين حل مشكلتكما لوحدكما واتبعي أسلوبك الراقي في النقاش مع زوجك... وحتى وان كانت علاقتك بزوجك جيدة لا تتكلمي عنها أمام صديقاتك ((خافي من العين )).
14- استخدمي أنوثتك في إغراء زوجك بشتى الوسائل... ادلعي عليــــه 
15- المرح والمزاح واللطف مع الزوج فتذكري جيداً تلك الكلمات الغالية من قدوتنا وحبيبنا صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما قال لـجابر رضي الله عنه: (هلا بكراً تلاعبها وتلاعبك، وتضاحكها وتضاحكك!) 

اعلمـــي أيتها الزوجة الصالحة قبول الإعمال متوقفة على طاعة الزوج ورضاه

فعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (اثنان لا تجاوز صلاتهما رءوسهما: عبد أبق من مواليه حتى يرجع، وامرأة عصت زوجها حتى ترجع)

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم: (والذي نفسي بيده! لا تؤدي المرأة حق ربها حتى تؤدي حق زوجها)

عن عبد الرحمن بن عوف قال: إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (إذا صلت المرأة خمسها، وصامت شهرها، وحفظت فرجها، وأطاعت زوجها، قيل لها: ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة شئت). ما أعظم هذا الفضل أيتها المرأة!
أساليب أخرى من السحر الحلال:
لا تخرجي الى أي مكان قبل أن تستأذني من زوجك 
يجب أن تكوني حافظةً لمال زوجك ولا ترهقيه بكثرة مطالبك
أن تتعرفي على كل ما يفرحه فتكثري منه وكل ما يغضبه فتحاولي الإقلال منه.
أن تنتقي ألطف الكلام وأحلاه عند التحدث والجلوس معه
أن تراعي أقاربه وأهله وتقديرهم وخاصةً والديه وإخوانه وأخواته
أن لا تنفق من ماله إلاَّ بإذنه أو برضاه




نتااااابع ........

• رسااائل اعتذاري ( من تأليفي):
- ( أعرف أن لاعتذاري مكان فيقلبك وأن لي قلبك كله )
- ( إذا لم أكن من تستحق أن تسامحها فمن ستسامح؟)
- (قل سامحتك وعاقبني بعدها....سيكون العقاب سهلا بقربك)
- (صار صوتك بعيدا عني ... فمتى ستعود الألوان الى عالمي ؟)
- ( هل تسألني : لماذا تأخرتي عن الاعتذار؟ سأجيبك: كنت أبحث عن أجمل اعتذار ولم أجد سوى ( سامحنى يا طيب القلب )
- ( لن أحرم روحي من روحي ... إن كنت في خطأي طفلة فسأكون عاقلة الان وأجري اليك كي تعود الحياة لأيامي)
- ( تمر اللحظة حزينة بدونك....... تعلم أني أشتاق الى ابتسامتك.... )
- ( أتذكر ؟ حين كنا معا ..تغار منا الطيور.... عد بنا الى الحب ودعه يحمي قلوبنا الحيرى)
- 
* جميل أن تقلدي علي كرم الله وجه وزوجه فاطمة الزهراء بنت نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم حين أمرهما الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام بأن يسبحا 30 مرة ويكبرا 30 مرة ويحمدا 30 مرة ثم يستغفرا الله تعالى....يفعلا هذا معاااااا ....أن مثل هذا الامر يزيل أي أثر للخصام حدث خلال اليوم

من هنا وهنااااك:

تعلمي دبلوماسية الاقناع.... 
...( هناك مثال لحوار زوجه في أخر هذه المشاركة )
1) نبدأ حوارنا بابتسامة هادئة وصادقة .
2) ابدأي كلامك بذكر اسمه أولا 
3) ابدأي بالمدح في عدة جمل..وبصدق حتى لا يشعر أن حبالا تنسج حوله ....
4) اجعلي طلبك يبدو بسيطااا جدا 
5) امنحيه وقتا للتفكير ولا تمارسي الضغط عليه .


نموذج لمزيد من الايضااااح:
( فلان كيف حالك اليوم؟ الله يعطيك العافية .... تفضل هذا العصير الي تحبه )
بعد شوية
( فلان تصدق ؟ اليوم تذكرت لما كنا فأول سنة من زواجنا...كنت أقول الحمدلله أني تزوجت هالانسان...نفس المواصفات الي كنت أتمناها 

بعد ساعات
( فلان _ وامسكي ايده ..دايما حافظي على التواصل البصري- اريد اكلمك فموضوع ممكن؟ ...ثقتي بك كبيرة وانت عودتني على الصراحة فابطلب منك طلب صغيييير جدا تنفيذه بالنسبة لك أسهل ما يمكن وعارفة انك مب اتقصر ...
أباك تعرف أني باترك لك حرية الاختيار وما رح اضغط عليك..بالعكس...
أنا واثقة فقراراتك ومقتنعة فيها حتى قبل ما أعرفها....
طلبي هو ................................اختصري .............................................طلبك. .......................................
شفت ؟ بس هذا الي أريده...باكون شاكرة لك اذا لبيته لي....

،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
أختي العزيزة....طريقة الاقناع فن ...ولازم تتعلميه....تكلمي أثناء الحوار بصوت هاديء..اختاري وقت مناااااااااسب....... كوني انتي مقتنعه انه زوجك انسان وله حريته انه يقبل فكرتك وكلامك وطلبنك أو ما يقلبه
واذا ردك هالمرة استحاااالة يردك فغيرها.....ولا تطلبي حاجة تكلفة
الثقة تنبع من الداخل مب من كماليات ننفق عليها مبالغ طائلة

_____________________________________________

أمر لا أنساه أبداااا:
• في أي مشكلة صغيرة أو كبيرة ...حتى عندما افقد شيء من حاجياتي أقول(( حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل) .... أثرها فورررررري.
• عندما أعجز عن فعل شيء أقول( اللهم إنك تقدر على ما لانقدر فاجمع بقدرتك بين ما نريد وتقدر عليه )
• أستخير الله تعالى في كل كبيرة وصغيرة...حتى اذا اشتريت ثوبا جديدا أقول( اللهم أن كنت تراه مناسبا لي فوفقني في شراااءه)
• ثقتي بنفسي كبيييرة جدااالدرجة انني اعترف اثناء المجادلة أني مخطأة..مما يجعل الاخرين يحتمونني

أعتذر فورا...ولا أجد حرجا في ذلك.......
*أعامل الجميع على أنهم أطفالي وأحب لهم الخير وأحرص على المبادرة لايصاله لهم....
* اللجوء الى الله هو أول حل في الازمات وليس حلي الاخير
* أثق بالله الى أبعد الحدووود... وأأمن بالقدر لدرجة أني لا أتأثر كثيرا
في الشدائد لتذكر قوله تعلى( عسى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خيرا لكم )
• أحب القرآءة كثيرا .... أنها تمنحني خبرة الاخرين .
• أطور أسلوبي وأقبل رأي الاخرين بكل رحابة صدر
• شعاراتي في الحياة 
1- أحب لأخيك ما تحب لنفسك 
2- ابحث عن السعادة في كل مكان
3- أستطيع بالتوكل على الله ثم بالارادة صنع المستحيل
4- لن أعيش الا ما قدر الله لي فعلام أقضي فرصتي الوحيدة في الكآبة 
5- أحب كل أمر اختاره لي الله تعالى




ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
يوم الخمس نجوم
كثير من الرجال يحبون يعيشون نظام فندقي فاعملي في بيتك يوم الخمس نجوم..
.
2- الحمام.. ضعي دولاب جانبي أو زاوية وصفي عليها الفوط بشكل مرتب وضعي
رغوات الحمام وشموع وورد مجفف.
3- غرفة النوم.. ضعي كاونتر صغير به غلاية وملحقاتها من حليب ونسكافيه وسكر
وممكن تضعين ثلاجة صغيرة بها خفايف وعصيرات وضعي ورد طبيعي على التسريحة.
4- اشتري مجموعة من المعطرات الجو وبين فترة وأخرى غيري رائحة الغرفة.
5- جهزي في المسجل صوت مياه أو عصافير.
6- جهزي طاولة وضعيها بالقرب من الشباك وزينيها بنباتات الزينة والورود الطبيعية.
7- الإفطار.. (يكون به دلع) **دة،، مربى،، عصيرات غير تقليدية،، معجنات صغيرة،، كب كيك.
8- الغداء أو العشاء.. اعملي بوفية صغير واجعليه يختار الأطباق من قائمة الطعام.
9- لا تنسي الجريدة عند باب الغرفة.
10_ولا تنسي الشبشب عند خروجه من الحمام
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــ
ليالي بالألوان
الليلة البيضاء
* احضري قطن أبيض ووزعيها على الأرض وعلى السرير وعلى شجرة بلاستيكية
حتى تكون كالثلج..
* اللبس: قميص أبيض واحضري ورد جوري أبيض.
* الرائحة: بخاخ برائحة الفانيلا.
* اعملي كيكة الفانيلا واحضري بعض الشموع البيضاء.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


ليالي بالألوان

الليلة البنفسجية

* ضعي ملاءة بيضاء على السرير وفوقها بتلات من زهرة البنفسج

وكذلك على التسريحة واحضري عصير عنب واستخدمي فواحة

برائحة زهرة البنفسج واحضري شموع بنفسجية أوبالونات بيضاء

وبنفسجية ولا تنسي المكياج البنفسجي والقميص..
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

تــــــــــــابع

ليالي بالألوان

الليلة الربيعية

* اللبس: قميص مورد ربيعي (أخضر،، أصفر،، برتقالي)

وضعي قطعة من الشيفون الملون على شعرك.

* وزعي شموع على شكل ورود في أنحاء الغرفة.

* اجعلي الإضاءة كلها صفراء وشغلي كاسيت لصوت العصافير

واحضري سلك لمبات ملون وضعيها في أركان الغرفة أو على السرير.

* احضري كأسين عصير وضعي على حافة الكأس عسل ثم أغمسيها

في سكر ملون ولفي عليها شريط ستان له نفس اللون.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ
كيف تجهزين لزوجك الحمام بعد تعب يوم شاق؟؟



1- جهزي لزوجك بطاقة دعوة لقضاء ليلة ممطرة وحددي له وقت العودة.

2- افرشي أرضية الحمام بالمناشف الخضراء أو البيضاء. <أنا ماسويت هالنقطة>

3- املئي حوض الاستحمام بالماء الدافيء والرغوة والزيوت العطرية

وركزي الكشاف بضوء أزرق على الماء ليعكس زرقته وكأنه بحيرة.

4- احضري نباتات طبيعية أو اصطناعية... وضعيها على المغسلة أو على الأرض

واحضري مجموعة من الصابون ذا الأشكال الجميلة والمناشف الجديدة وضعيها في المكان

المناسب لها.

5- ضعي الليفة وفرشاة الظهر وبقية الأغراض في سلة ليسهل الوصول إليها.

6- جهزي سلة وافرشيها بالدانتيل أو التل وضعي بها ملابس زوجك وضعي كذلك

(مشط،، عطر،، مزيل عرق)) وغطيهم بأطراف المفرش ورشي عليهم

ورد مجفف واكتبي عليها (نعيماً والعشاء ينتظرك في غرفة الجلوس)
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

طرق تقديم الهدية

الطريقة الأولى:

* زيني المكان بالزينة والبالونات مثلاً صفراء.

* اعملي كيكة لونها أصفر واكتبي عليها اسمه.

* ضعي على السرير ورد أصفر وضعي الهدية بجانب الكيكة.

* البسي ملابس صفراء وفاجئية بالهدية وانتظري النتيجة

يتبع،،،
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــ
تابع طرق تقديم الهدية

الطريقة الثانية:

* احضري ورق أحمر مقوى على شكل قلب وعلقيها في مكان بارز أمامه

وبجانبه بالونه صغيرة واكتبي فيها (حبيبي جهزت لك مفاجأة!! افتح الدولاب لتراها)

* علقي ورقة على الدولاب مكتوب فيها (افتح هنا)

* ضعي داخل الدولاب ورقة (آسفة عمري.. المفاجأة تجدها تحت المخدة!!)

* ضعي تحت المخدة (راحت عليك.. صادوه!! لالا ألعب عليك ماتهون شف جنب الستارة)

* عند الستارة ورقة (فوق الطاولة هدية لك ياروحي أتمنى تعجبك)

إللي زوجها من النوع إللي يتنرفز بسرعة لاتسوي هالحركه

يتبع،،
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
تابع طرق تقديم الهدية

(مفاجأة في الدولاب)

* غلفي الرف الرئيسي في الدولاب بالجلاد الأحمر الذي يستخدم في لف الهدايا.

* انفخي بالونات حمراء صغيرة وضعيها في الدولاب واكتبي على كل منها عبارة.

* احضري صندوق خشبي أنيق وضعي بهال الهدية مع عبارة جميلة.

* أخيراً بخري الدولاب واغلقيه.

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

مفاجئات زوجية عالمية
رحلة جميلة تأخذين زوجك إليها.. فالرجل يحتاج إلى التغيير مع جو من الفرفشة والمرح.. فكوني عالمية!! كيف؟؟
اليوم الهندي
اللبس:ساري هندي،، حلق طويل،، اكسسوارات هندية،، عقد من الفل إن أمكن.
الأكل:طبخات هندية.
طريقة الكلامبها شيء من الفرفشة) ناهي،، سلامهي،، هندي مكسر.
يتبع،،،
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اليوم الشامي
اللبس:جلابية شامية.
الأكل:تبولة،، ورق عنب،، كنافة،، مناقيش،، كبة.
استقبليه:اشلونك ابن عمي!
طريقة الكلام:تقبرني،، شو بدك،، أهلين وسهلين.
يتبع،،
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ
اليوم المغربي
اللبس:جلابية مغربية.
الأكل:الكسكس أو حريرة (طبخات مغربية)
الديكور:مشغولات نحاسية،، مخدات اسطوانية الشكل،، إضاءة خافتة حمراء.
استقبليه:بالحمام واعملي له حمام مغربي ومساج.
يتبع،،
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
اليوم المصري
اللبس:جلابية عليها ليرات ذهبية ولبس الغوايش والخلاخيل والحلقان الكبيرة.
المكياج:الروج يكون أحمر غامق،، مكياج العيون جريء،، حمرة خدود واضحة.
الأكل:فول،، طعمية،، ملوخية.
طريقة الكلام:ازيك عامل ايه،، وحشتني أوي،، ياسي سيد.
الديكور:جهزي غرفة نومك بحيث يكون فوق السرير مظلة (ناموسية) وزودي غرفة نومك ببعض الجرات والفوانيس.
استقبليه:بطشت فيه ماء دافيء وملح ودلكي رجليه.
يتبع،،
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــــ اليوم الصيني
اللبس:لبس صيني.
الأكل:شوربة صينية،، دجاج منشوريان،، مأكولات بحرية،، رز بالخضروات ولاتنسي عيدان الأكل.
الديكور:اجعلي الغرفة كلها ورد صناعي وطبيعي مثل الحديقة ولاتنسي بعض التحف والاكسسوارات التي تشعرك وكأنك في الصين.


ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أعيدي ذكرى ليلة زفافك
تمر بعض الأوقات التي تبتعد بها الزوجه عن زوجها كالولادة أو السفر فما أجمل أن
تفاجيء زوجك بحفله لا ينساها..
1- جهزي بالونات بيضاء وحمراء مختلفة الأحجام وقصاصات ورق فضيه لامعه 
احد هذه البلونات علقيها عند باب الدخول وعلقي عليها ورقه (كل سنه والحب يجمعنا..تفضل على الصالون).
2-جهزي المسجل..شريط منوع (ممكن وضع أناشيد أفراح منسقه)..

3-في أحد أركان الغرفه..ضعي كرسي مزدوج غطيه بقماش من التل الأبيض وحولها
بعض الديكورات بقماش التل الأبيض وأحضري قلوب حمراء ووزعيها على
التل وأحضري باقات ورد (موجوده في المنزل)وضعيها حول الكنبة.
4-في السقف..قومي بعمل ستاره من قماش التل(أحضري قطعه مربعه من قماش التل..
حددي بالقلم أربع نقاط كزوايا للقماش..قصي القماش من الوسط ثم خيطيها بإبرة كبيرة
دون أن تعملي عقدة وأجعلي الخيط متدلي حيث يمكنك سحبه وثبتي الستارة بمسامير أربع على النقاط الأربع)
5- ضعي داخل الستاره ..بالونات وقصاصات فضيه وقصاصات على شكل قلوب
وقليل من الحلوى الخفيفه عند دخول زوجك أسحبي الخيط وستتساقط القصاصات والبالونات.
6-في الركن الاخر من الغرفه..جهزي طاوله مغطاه بمفرش وباقة ورد وبعض الشموع
والكعك وبعض المعجنات.
7-الآن دورك ..أنتي تجهزي واذهبي للمشغل واعملي مكياج وتسريحه وكأنك عروس.
8-اتصلي بزوجك وأخبريه أنك تجهزين لحفله وسيجد ضيوف وعليه ان يكون جاهز.
9-في غرفة النوم..جهزي ورد أحمر ثم ضعي كأسين من العصير وحول العصير
أربع حبات كرز داخل كل كرزة ورقه صغيره مكتوب عليها:
أنا أحبك أكثر-أنت تحبني أكثر-نحب بعضنا بتساوي –اليوم سنحب بعضنا للأبد.
10-على السرير افرشي مفرش زواجك إن وجد وأعملي ستارة من قماش التل
فوق السرير وضعي داخلها ورد بلدي.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ 
كويتيه تحب دار زايد..........................

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## الوفيه

*ماشاءالله عليج الغاليه كفيتي ووفيتي
موسوعه كامله وحلوه طبعا ماقريتها 
كلها بس ان شاء الله اكيد برد وبكملها
يزاج الله خير فديتج والله يحقق الي فبالج*

----------


## ذبحني هوااهـ

يزاج الله خير
ربي يوفقج

----------


## ام راشد..

مااااااااااااااشااااااااااااءالله عليج..
اقرى سطر واطوف سطوووووووووووووور هههههههه
بس ابصراحة ما قصرتي كفيتي ووفيتي بعد 
بحاول اني اقرى الموضوع في وقت فراغي 
يعطيج العافية

----------


## أم الوحيد

ماشاءالله عليج الغاليه كفيتي ووفيتي
موسوعه كامله وحلوه طبعا ماقريتها 
كلها بس ان شاء الله اكيد برد وبكملها
خزنته عندي علشان اقراه براحتي

----------


## myare

وووووووووووووووواو

----------


## ام عبيد_87

يـــــاعيني يا عيني رووووووووووعه موضوعج الغاليه ^*

خزنته عندي



مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## Hno0odah

يسلموا يا الغلا

----------


## Fafi

أنا على طووووول كوبي بيست  :Big Grin: 

جزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## فرحة جفن

وااااااايد حلو.
الله يعطيج ألف عافية 
والله يسعدج يارب

----------


## وداد القلب

لي عودة ان شاء الله

----------


## bnooota

9 )
فاجئ زوجك يوم بأنك تتطلعي له مثل المارد وتقولي له شبيك لبيك المارد بين إيديك 
ولك 3 طلبات تطلبها وراح تنفذ أمرررر وتدلل أطلب ماتريد
وعقب مايطلب نفذيها على طول وأكيد ساعتها /////////////

وإذا قالي وخري عني خخخخخ
مشكوورة على الموضوووع الروعة صرااحة و أكييييد بنستفييد منه

----------


## النجلاء

تم التخزين  :Smile:

----------


## عيو دبي ون

تعبــــــــــــت وانا يااا لسه أقــــــــــرااا 

صبـــــــــــــري شوووي << بشرب وماااي وبرجع .. أكمل  :Big Grin:

----------


## ايشوووت

ثااااااااااااااااااااااااااااانكس ومنكم نستفيد ,,

----------


## وردة الكويت

الله يعينكم على طول موضوعي 
ماودي اتعبكم بس حبيت افيدكم

----------


## نبض أحمد

رروووووعه ماااشاااءلله

واكثر الافكار مطبقتنها .. مافي شي يديد لووول ^^

----------


## همسات الايمان

مشكوورة على الموضوووع الروعة صرااحة و أكييييد بنستفييد منه

----------


## فاقده حنيته

اللة يبارك فيج ويوفقج

----------


## ام ريمان33

يزاج الله خير
ربي يوفقج

----------


## bnooota

مجهووووود راائع

مشكووورة الغالية و إن شااء الله نستفييد

----------


## مروهاج

يارببببببببببببببببببي ليه الرجال مايدورو على طريق للأرضانا ممثل منحن مبقيقين عينا على كل شي علشان نذللهم 
اوففففففففففف استغفر الله

----------


## روز بوظبي2000

ناااااااااااااااااايس

----------


## ورده*جـوريه

up
up
up
up
up
up

----------


## وردة الكويت

لبى عيونكم انا فديت حضوركم ياعمري 
لاخلا ولاعدم منكم.

----------


## تسونامي

يعطيج العافيه

----------


## اسمهايت

اللهم يارب يفرج همج ويسر امورج وينولج الى في بالج امين امين امين

----------


## وردة الكويت

> يعطيج العافيه


الله يعافي روحج فديتج

----------


## وردة الكويت

> اللهم يارب يفرج همج ويسر امورج وينولج الى في بالج امين امين امين




يابعد عمري انتي وربي احرجتيني بدعائج الله يعطيج من دعواج فديت طلتج يالغلا.

----------


## دنيا الولهه

ما شاءالله عليج الله يحفظج لريلج ابدعتي يزاج الله كل خييييير........................

----------


## جواري اليم

الله يعطيج العافية واحنا نحب كل الي يحبون دار زايد

----------

